# Seguimento - Maio 2008



## Gilmet (1 Mai 2008 às 00:00)

Ora então não é que já chegámos a Maio? (os meses passam depressa...)

Ora cá vão uns provérbios para este mês:

Tantos dias de geada terá Maio, quantos de nevoeiro teve Fevereiro.
Maio frio e Junho quente: bom pão, vinho valente.
Uma água de Maio e três de Abril valem por mil.
Chovam trinta Maios e não chova em Junho.
Maio claro e ventoso faz o ano rendoso.
Em Maio, já a velha aquece o palácio.
Em Maio, nem à porta de casa saio.
Guarda o melhor saio para Maio.
Mês de Maio, mês das flores, mês de Maria, mês dos Amores.



Começo então Maio com 10,3ºC de temperatura
Humidade a 74%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h


----------



## Rog (1 Mai 2008 às 00:37)

Por aqui 11,7ºc
78%HR
1017hpa


----------



## Turista (1 Mai 2008 às 00:58)

E mais um mês que começa 

Sigo com 14,9ºC, 1016.2 hPa e 57% de humidade.

Abraços!


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Mai 2008 às 01:51)

Depois de uma máxima baixa para esta altura (17.4º) volta a estar fresquinho à noitinha (9.1º)
E em Maio ainda se comem as cerejas ao borralho...(neste caso, será por pouco tempo).
Pressão resiste à subida (1013,3 hPa) ,cumulus escassos,calmaria até na copa das árvores.
Assim entra Maio,fresco, sereno.
Veremos se  virá a trovoada.
Maio sem ela, não dará cousa estimada...


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (1 Mai 2008 às 03:25)

boas a entrar em maio com uma boa minima 9.7 C 1011 Hpa 83 % de humidade  ate logo meteoloucos


----------



## HotSpot (1 Mai 2008 às 08:47)

Bela mínima de entrada *6,4ºC*. Já é mais baixa que a minima de Abril que foi de 6,8ºC


----------



## AnDré (1 Mai 2008 às 10:05)

Bom dia!

*GIL! GIL!*
Sempre na linha da frente

Maio começa com uma minima de 8,6ºC
A minima mais baixa em Abril havia sido 9,3ºC

Bem, e o dia prossegue em festa.
Grande abraço pessoal


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mai 2008 às 10:07)

BEMMMMMMMMM que mínima 7.8ºC   Maio dos anos 50 

Neste momento estou com 15.6ºC a pressão está nos 1014hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## João Soares (1 Mai 2008 às 10:16)

NO mes de Maio começa de registar a minima de *8.0ºC*


----------



## Dan (1 Mai 2008 às 10:20)

Bom dia. 

10,0ºC e o céu com algumas nuvens. 

Mínima de 1,1ºC. Deve ter havido geada esta manhã.


----------



## mauro miranda (1 Mai 2008 às 10:34)

céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e tive uma mínima de 9,8 graus, começa fresquinho o mês de Maio


----------



## Rog (1 Mai 2008 às 10:39)

Boas
Por aqui 15,9ºC
71%HR
1013hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## Brigantia (1 Mai 2008 às 10:42)

Boas

Hoje mínima de 0,7ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Mai 2008 às 10:53)

Por Setubal mínima baixinha de *7,9ºC*...neste momento estão 16,1ºC,41%HR, 1014hpa e vento a 0,0km/h..céu pouco nublado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mai 2008 às 10:58)

*Rog*, não leves a mal, mas não posso evitar dizer isto, porque já cometeste esse erro várias vezes.
O *João Esteves* tem 2 estações; uma na Portela, em Lisboa e outra em Nisa, no distrito de Portalegre.
Por isso, quando referes Nisa, Lisboa, estás a cometer um erro, pois Nisa não fica em Lisboa, apesar de o *João Esteves* ter uma estação em Lisboa, que é a da Portela.

Espero que não tenhas levado a mal, é apenas para ficares informado. 

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mai 2008 às 11:00)

Por aqui, mínima de *9,1 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *15,5 ºC*.


----------



## Rog (1 Mai 2008 às 11:12)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> *Rog*, não leves a mal, mas não posso evitar dizer isto, porque já cometeste esse erro várias vezes.
> O *João Esteves* tem 2 estações; uma na Portela, em Lisboa e outra em Nisa, no distrito de Portalegre.
> Por isso, quando referes Nisa, Lisboa, estás a cometer um erro, pois Nisa não fica em Lisboa, apesar de o *João Esteves* ter uma estação em Lisboa, que é a da Portela.
> 
> ...



Um lapso da minha parte  agradeço por teres o referido


----------



## Rog (1 Mai 2008 às 11:15)

E aproveitando para corrigr o erro, coloquei mais alguns dados de estações:


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mai 2008 às 11:17)

Bom dia do trabalhador a todos!

Por cá tive uma mínima impressionante!! de *7,4ºC* ... (minima mais baixa de 2006: 11,0ºC/ minima mais baixa de 2007: 9,5ºC, pelo que é um recorde para mim)

Neste momento 16,3ºC
Humidade a 50%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 1,8 km/h


----------



## Relâmpago (1 Mai 2008 às 11:59)

Rog disse:


> E aproveitando para corrigr o erro, coloquei mais alguns dados de estações:



Olá

Atenção às depressões que vão afectar directamente os Açores e, possivelmente, a Madeira. Há que nomeá-las


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mai 2008 às 12:01)

Bom dia e Bom Feriado!!
Por aqui a mínima da noite ficou-se pelos 11,1ºC.
O tempo agora segue com 20,2ºC, 43% humidade e 1014,9 hPa.
Está um belo dia de 1.º de Maio!!!


----------



## diogo (1 Mai 2008 às 12:02)

Bom dia!
Finalmente depois de 2 semanas sem net já posso escrever novamente!

Aqui tive uma mínima de* 5.2ºC* esta noite! Grande forma de começar Maio!
Agora tenho 17.5ºC, 40% HR , 1013.4 hPa e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Mai 2008 às 12:09)

Bom dia a todos! Mínima de 12ºC.

Agora sigo com 18.2ºC, pressão a 1013 hPa e humidade a 47%


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (1 Mai 2008 às 12:28)

Por aqui tive uma minima de 9.6 ºC. 
Actualmente esta 15,8 ºC, Humidade Relativa 55 %


----------



## dgstorm (1 Mai 2008 às 12:42)

Por aqui a minima foi de 7,0ºC !
Agora sigo com 13,9ºC !

Bom feriado !


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mai 2008 às 13:19)

Sigo com 19.8ºC, e está um belo dia para ir comer uma caracolada e ver os Maios esta tarde na EN125 entre Olhão e a Fuseta.

A malta do norte não deve gostar muito de caracóis.


----------



## dgstorm (1 Mai 2008 às 14:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Sigo com 19.8ºC, e está um belo dia para ir comer uma caracolada e ver os Maios esta tarde na EN125 entre Olhão e a Fuseta.
> 
> A malta do norte não deve gostar muito de caracóis.



Por aqui 15,5ºC !

Caracois... Bem bons !


----------



## miguel (1 Mai 2008 às 14:43)

actualmente:
19,6ºC
43%HR
1014hpa
7,9km/h...max: 16,9km/h(14:08)
céu limpo


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mai 2008 às 14:44)

Por aqui muitas nuvens.

Estou com 21.4ºC  mas já tive 21.9ºC.


----------



## João Soares (1 Mai 2008 às 15:06)

Ate agora, a maxima foi *21.9ºC*

Agor tenho *20.4ºC*, humidade 73% e pressao 1015.2hPa


----------



## Rog (1 Mai 2008 às 15:16)

Boas,
Por aqui 20,4ºC
58%HR
1014hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (1 Mai 2008 às 17:38)

Segundo a Apsia a max em santa iria foi de 25ºC a 13h40 ... neste momento ja vou com 16.9 ºC, 1013 hPa ,54 % de humidade relativa.
Vento de 8 km\h, rajada max 25 km\h orientado a NNW .


Cumprimentos a todos os colegas da meteopt e um boa continuação do dia do trabalhador


----------



## miguel (1 Mai 2008 às 18:02)

Por aqui máxima de 20,3ºC
Agora vou com 19,4ºC,45%HR, 1014hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mai 2008 às 19:54)

Muito boa tarde!!

Aqui a máxima não passou de 18,8ºC

Neste momento 15,9ºC
Humidade a 56%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 8,2 km/h


HOJE:

MÌNIMA: *7,4ºC*
MÁXIMA: 18,8ºC


----------



## Dan (1 Mai 2008 às 20:13)

Por aqui uns cirrus e 13,7ºC

Extremos de hoje: 1,71ºC / 16,2ºC


----------



## Fil (1 Mai 2008 às 20:56)

Boas. Em minha casa tenho neste momento 11,7ºC, 38% hr e 1016 hPa, o vento é fraco de W. A mínima foi de 2,7ºC e a máxima de 15,1ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (1 Mai 2008 às 20:56)

Máximo Hoje:  22.6 ºC (14:50) 
Mínimo Hoje:  6.4 ºC (07:06) 

Amanhã está mais quentinho...


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mai 2008 às 20:59)

Por aqui, bela tarde a ver os maios e a comer uma bela de uma caracolada.

Máxima: 21.9ºC
mínima: 12.4ºC
actual: 18.4ºC


----------



## MSantos (1 Mai 2008 às 21:08)

Ola pessoal Estou de novo em Lisboa

O Céu tem algumas nuvens altas o vento está fraco e segundo a estação do fsl estão 15.3ºC por aqui.
Hoje quando apanhei o expresso para vir para Lisboa (6h da manhã) estava bem fresco em Bragança


----------



## AnDré (1 Mai 2008 às 21:19)

Boa noite pessoal.
Por aqui um dia constantemente nublado por cumulus.
A máxima foi de 20,4ºC.

Por agora estão 14,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mai 2008 às 21:43)

Estou neste momento com 12,9ºC
Humidade a 68%
Pressão a 1015 hPa (anda aos saltos... ainda ás 20:00 estava a 1012 hPa e ás 21:00 a 1015 hPa estará algo errado??)


----------



## dgstorm (1 Mai 2008 às 22:26)

Por aqui a maxima ficou nos 18.0ºC e agora sigo com 11.2ºC !


----------



## João Soares (1 Mai 2008 às 22:30)

Por agora registo *12.4ºC*, humidade 75% e pressao 1016.5hPa

_Extremos:_
Max: *21.9ºC*
Min: *8.0ºC*


----------



## Minho (1 Mai 2008 às 22:34)

Gilmet disse:


> Estou neste momento com 12,9ºC
> Humidade a 68%
> Pressão a 1015 hPa (anda aos saltos... ainda ás 20:00 estava a 1012 hPa e ás 21:00 a 1015 hPa estará algo errado??)



Não, parece estar tudo OK.
Pelo menos estão previstas nos modelos essas variações:






(C)http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LPPT


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mai 2008 às 22:37)

Minho disse:


> Não, parece estar tudo OK.
> Pelo menos estão previstas nos modelos essas variações:
> 
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado Minho!

Tal como os modelos previam agora estabilizou 1015 hPa

12,1ºC de temperatura


----------



## Rog (1 Mai 2008 às 23:22)

Boa noite
Por aqui 13,8ºC
86%HR
1014hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Mai 2008 às 23:40)

Cá pelo burgo,a máx. já subiu um pouco 18.6º,mas já está de novo bem fresco (11.3º);
De novo a calmaria em todas as folhas das copas das árvores ,mesmo que frondosas sejam.
De novo céu pouco nublado mas à espera de mais nuvens e a pressão nos 1016 hPa.


----------



## jose leça (1 Mai 2008 às 23:43)

Boa noite.

TMax: 20,0ºC

TMin:   9,7ºC

Sigo com 13,5ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2008 às 00:00)

Vou terminar o dia com 13,5ºC, 53%HR, 1016hpa, 3,6 km/h...max: 20km/h


----------



## Turista (2 Mai 2008 às 00:21)

Primeiro dia de Maio com sol e temperatura amena.

Min - 13,4ºC
Máx - 18ºC

Neste momento - 15,3ºC / 1019.7 hPa / 56% de humidade

Abraços!


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mai 2008 às 00:21)

ESTREMOZ (Dia 1 de Maio): Temperatura mínima - 7,7 ºC (06h33); Temperatura máxima - 21,1 ºC (16h56).


----------



## Rog (2 Mai 2008 às 09:14)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 14,2ºC
70%HR
1013hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## jpmartins (2 Mai 2008 às 09:19)

Por aqui ceu com alguma nublosidade, com 13.2ºC.
Pressão 1016.0hPa.


----------



## AnDré (2 Mai 2008 às 09:46)

Bom dia!

Por aqui a minima foi de 11,2ºC.
Por agora, céu muito nublado por cirrus e vento fraco.
Estou neste momento com 15,9ºC.

Extremos do 1º dia de Maio:
Tmin: 8,6ºC
Tmáx: 20,4ºC.


----------



## vitamos (2 Mai 2008 às 10:53)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem (1 de Maio)

Tmin *9,1ºC*
Tmax *19,7ºC*

Hoje registei uma mínima de *11,9ºC*. O céu encontra-se pouco nublado essencialmente por nuvens altas. A pressão estava em 1017 hPa às 8h45m pelo que em princípio e olhando os valores em redor e sendo também de considerar que não tenho valor às décimas, irei reduzir o valor em 1hPa e continuarei a ver se o acerto traduzirá melhor a realidade! 

Duas notas: O pequeno abrigo que improvisei com uma placa de esferovite e cartão retiraram-me totalmente o problema de subidas de temperatura ao fim da tarde causados por radiação solar. No entanto estarei atento aos meus valores nomeadamente ás mínimas. Sempre tive mínimas relativamente altas devido à própria localização onde me encontro, mas estarei atento a eventuais alterações pelo facto de ter o sensor "mais protegido".


----------



## HotSpot (2 Mai 2008 às 11:03)

Minima de *7,5ºC*

E vai aquecer bem durante o dia. Tenho previsão de máxima de 27ºC para hoje.


----------



## Rog (2 Mai 2008 às 12:55)




----------



## Rog (2 Mai 2008 às 12:56)

Boa tarde
Por aqui no norte da ilha, 16,4ºC
76%HR
1013hpa


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mai 2008 às 13:38)

Boa tarde!

Aqui mínima de 9,7ºC

Neste momento 19,5ºC
Humidade a 45%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas... o sol já apresentou um halo


----------



## Rog (2 Mai 2008 às 15:27)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui 19,5ºc
67%HR
1014hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## AnDré (2 Mai 2008 às 15:54)

Por aqui 21,9ºC.
Até agora a máxima foi de 22,4ºC

O céu mantem-se nublado por nuvens altas, e o vento sopra em geral fraco de oeste.


----------



## HotSpot (2 Mai 2008 às 17:02)

Máxima de *26,2ºC*

Céu Limpo/Pouco Nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Mai 2008 às 18:40)

Por aqui, ao longo do dia, céu nublado por nuvens altas e com a temp. máxima já mais condizente com o mês de Maio (21.7º).
A mínima foi de 9.1º.
Agora ainda está "quentinho" (20,2º), o vento fraco de Sudoeste e a pressão , como em quase todo o rectângulo continental, ronda os 1016 hPa.


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2008 às 18:46)

Aqui a mínima foi de 10,9ºC a máxima não foi alem dos 23,6ºC esperava mais mas o vento não deixou a temperatura subir...

Neste momento sigo com 19,6ºC, 55%HR, 1015hpa baixou agora estava em 1016hpa e vento fraco o céu está muito nublado por nuvens altas...


----------



## Dan (2 Mai 2008 às 18:53)

Alguns cirrus e 20,7ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 4,4ºC / 21,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mai 2008 às 18:55)

Aqui estou com 19,8ºC
A máxima foi de 22,1ºC

Há pouco uma camada espessa de nuvens altas cobriu o céu...


----------



## jose leça (2 Mai 2008 às 21:06)

Boas

TMax: 23,4ºC

TMin: 10,7ºC

Sigo com 17,7ºC e 50%HR. 

Um bom fim de semada a todos (de preferência com sol)


----------



## jose leça (2 Mai 2008 às 21:07)

desculpem lá a semada


----------



## henriquesillva (2 Mai 2008 às 21:26)

*Por Terras Vimaranenses:*

T min.....................................11.7º
T máx....................................22.3º
T actual.................................18.5º  (21h26m)

H min.....................................36%
H máx....................................64%
H actual.................................48%  (21h26m)

Pressão actual........................1016 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mai 2008 às 21:34)

Boa noite!

Estou com 16,5ºC... a temperatura está a descer muito lentamente...
Humidade a 64%
Pressão a 1016 hPa

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 9,7ºC (04:24)
MÁXIMA: 22,1ºC (17:47)


----------



## AnDré (2 Mai 2008 às 21:43)

E por aqui, estão agora 16,9ºC.
Humidade: 55%.

Hoje:
Tmáx: 22,5ºC
Tmin: 11,2ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Mai 2008 às 22:42)

Boa noite. 
Por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado com chuva por vezes forte. 

Tmin - 16ºC
Tmax - 17,9º

Precipitação - 33 mm

Actual - 16,5ºC


----------



## jose leça (2 Mai 2008 às 23:38)

Por aqui a noite está agradável, com 17,2ºC e 50%HR, vento calmo, céu limpo no aeroporto, mas acho esquisito o facto de não conseguir ver uma única estrela na minha posição. Serão nuvens altas?


----------



## Fil (3 Mai 2008 às 00:07)

Boas. Dia muito agradável hoje, o céu esteve quase sempre pouco nublado ou limpo com uma máxima de 20,2ºC em minha casa. A mínima foi de 5,0ºC. Neste momento tenho 13,3ºC, 46% hr e 1021 hPa.


----------



## miguel (3 Mai 2008 às 00:19)

Neste momento: 14,1ºC, 73%HR, 1017,0hpa, 0,0km/h


----------



## Turista (3 Mai 2008 às 00:30)

Boas, por Peniche sigo com 16,4ºC, 1022.1 hPa. e 79% de humidade.

Quanto a dia 2:

Min: 11,7ºC
Max: 20,3ºC

Abraços a todos!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Mai 2008 às 01:55)

Sigo com *14,9 ºC, 56 %, 1016,8 hPa,* vento a *0 km/h,* com períodos em que sopra fraco (cerca de *3 km/h*), 
windchill a *15 ºC.*


----------



## jose leça (3 Mai 2008 às 08:54)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 15,3ºC

Sigo com 19,0ºC e 62%HR, céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Mai 2008 às 08:57)

Mínimo Hoje:  11.7 ºC (02:17) 

O céu está muito nublado.


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Mai 2008 às 09:30)

Bons dias:
-Por aqui, depois de uma mínima já não tão fresca como a verificada nas ultimas 3 noites( 14.1º) o céu está quase tapado com cirros densos.
Vento fraco de sueste e a pressão nos 1016.1 hPa.
Agora já estão uns agradáveis 18.3º.


----------



## Dan (3 Mai 2008 às 10:42)

Bom dia. 

Apesar do céu nublado, já 17,2ºC. Um dia de Verão em perspectiva.

Mínima de 8,1ºC.


----------



## AnDré (3 Mai 2008 às 11:00)

Bom dia!

Hoje a minima foi de 14,4ºC.
Por agora sigo com 21,9ºC.
Humidade: 54%.

Céu muito nublado por um lençol homogeneo de cirrus. Quer-me parecer que há condições favoráveis à formação do halo 22º em torno do sol.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mai 2008 às 11:44)

Bom dia!

Aqui a mínima subiu muito ficando-se nos 14,2ºC

Neste momento 22,2ºC
Humidade a 49%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h



AnDré disse:


> Céu muito nublado por um lençol homogeneo de cirrus.



Aqui está totalmente encoberto... Está abafado... um tempo estranho...











 Por muito que tente nunca consigo apanhar pássaros a voar quando quero... mas quando não quero...


----------



## Rog (3 Mai 2008 às 11:58)




----------



## Rog (3 Mai 2008 às 11:59)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 23ºc
ceu entre o pouco e muito nublado
62%HR
1018hpa


----------



## miguel (3 Mai 2008 às 12:11)

Bom dia!
Aqui a mínima foi de 12,8ºC...
agora vou com 22,7ºC, 45%HR, 1016,8hpa e vento fraco 4,3 km/h o céu está muito nublado por nuvens altas...


----------



## apassosviana (3 Mai 2008 às 12:14)

22ºC ceu muito nublado


----------



## Dan (3 Mai 2008 às 12:15)

Gilmet disse:


> Por muito que tente nunca consigo apanhar pássaros a voar quando quero... mas quando não quero...



Bem apanhado 

Por aqui o céu abriu e a temperatura continua a subir (21,0ºC por agora).


----------



## AnDré (3 Mai 2008 às 12:58)

Gilmet disse:


> Por muito que tente nunca consigo apanhar pássaros a voar quando quero... mas quando não quero...



Até está a fazer pose para a fotografia!
Aqui a temperatura já está a estagnar, depois da rápida subida ao longo de amnhã. 
Tenho agora 24,6ºC.
Humidade: 48%.
E o vento começa a soprar fraco de SO.


EDIT
O outro sensor Lidl, totalmente exposto à radiação difusa (mas também ele à sombra), está com 26,4ºC.
Os sensores distam entre eles apenas alguns centimetros. É notavel o poder da radiação difusa


----------



## Rog (3 Mai 2008 às 13:18)

Gilmet disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa foto, realmente não é assim muito fácil apanhar uma ave em pleno voo tão perto da lente...


----------



## Rog (3 Mai 2008 às 13:30)

Deixo por aqui tb umas fotos de hoje de manhã: 












mais umas duas fotos...

Por agora 24,3ºC
56%HR
1018hpa


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Mai 2008 às 13:56)

Por aqui, em Olhão, o vento de leste anda aí, e o calor é notório, a mínima foi de 15.0ºC e agora sigo com 22.9ºC.


----------



## AnDré (3 Mai 2008 às 14:05)

Rog disse:


>



Fogo...
Que foto Brutal.
A lembrar o sol Africano que se vê nos documentários da BBC.

Por aqui 24,6ºC.
Humidade nos 48%.

A máxima até ao momento foi de 24,9ºC.


----------



## BARROS (3 Mai 2008 às 14:50)

Maio começa frio no centro-sul do Brasil. Graças a uma frente fria associada a um ciclone extratropical, ontem choveu muito aqui, e tivemos a máxima mais fria do ano: *17,3°*. Nas serras do sul do país já fez -2° anteontem. E eu torço pra q essa massa de ar frio traga minimas abiaxo de 10°  pra cidade. Agora tenho 16,4° e céu abrindo.


----------



## jose leça (3 Mai 2008 às 14:52)

Rog disse:


> Deixo por aqui tb umas fotos de hoje de manhã:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gandes fotos, Rog
Manda mais que o pessoal adora


----------



## jose leça (3 Mai 2008 às 17:14)

Máxima de 24,3ºC

Sigo com 23,9ºC e 45%HR


----------



## HotSpot (3 Mai 2008 às 17:22)

Máximo Hoje:  28.3 ºC (14:27) 

Depois o vento rodou de SE para O e foi sempre a descer....


----------



## miguel (3 Mai 2008 às 17:45)

Máxima aqui de *27,2ºC* o IM previa 23ºc para hoje hehe neste momento vou com 22,6ºC, 51%HR, 1016hpa e vento de 11,5km/h W/SW


----------



## fsl (3 Mai 2008 às 17:46)

Em Oeiras a TEMP Max só atingiu 21º.8, especialmente devido a uma HUM bastante alta de cerca de 70/80%.


----------



## João Esteves (3 Mai 2008 às 18:00)

Boas Tardes a todos;

Tarde soalheira ainda que o céu esteja bastante enevoado.

Portela: 21.4ºC / 53%
Nisa: 26.0ºC / 32%


----------



## miguel (3 Mai 2008 às 18:23)

Aqui o vento parou completamente! temperatura de 22,0ºC, 61%HR, 1017hpa o céu já está limpo...


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mai 2008 às 19:06)

Por aqui tarde de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e com muita poeira  

Tive uma rica máxima de 25.6ºC  agora estou com 21.5ºC a pressão está nos 1017hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Dan (3 Mai 2008 às 20:21)

Algumas nuvens altas e 21,7ºC

Extremos de hoje: 8,1ºC / 25,2ºC


----------



## AnDré (3 Mai 2008 às 21:18)

Por aqui a máxima chegou aos 24,9ºC.
O vento a meio da tarde rodou para oeste e baixou a temperatura.
Neste momento sopra fraco.
A temperatura está nos 17,5ºC
A humidade nos 64%.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mai 2008 às 21:54)

Boa noite!

Aqui a maxima foi de *23,4ºC*

Neste momento tenho 16,2ºC

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 14,2ºC
MÀXIMA: 23,4ºC


----------



## Rog (3 Mai 2008 às 22:11)

Boa noite,
17,1ºC e 87%HR
1022hpa
ceu pouco nublado


----------



## João Soares (3 Mai 2008 às 22:20)

Extremos de ontem: [02.Maio]

Max: *23.9ºC*
Min: *9.6ºC*

Extremos de hoje:´

Max: *27.1ºC*
Min: *14.4ºC*
Actual: *17.1ºC*

Hoje foi ate ao Pinhao, Vila Real [Alto Douro Vinhateiro] e que calor que estava, mas o que importava e a viagem e desfrutar as belas paisagens dos montes


----------



## ecobcg (3 Mai 2008 às 23:42)

Boa noite!
Bom, o dia de hoje ficou marcado pela minima de 13,1ºC e máxima 24,3ºC.
A pressão está agora nos 1021hPa, com 75% de humidade.

Hoje a meio da tarde ainda pensei que iria haver trovoada, pois com o calorzito que se fazia sentir, associado ao ventinho de sueste, estavam a criar-se algumas nuvens verticais a norte de Portimão, perto da serra de Monchique, mas acabou por não dar em nada....


----------



## Fantkboy (4 Mai 2008 às 00:04)

Boa Noite! Ao que parece pelas previsões, o tempo continuará igual a estes dias! Nem peixe, Nem carne!  Nem um calorzinho depois do 30 ºc para me refrescar no mar, ou com uma cervejola!  , Nem frio para me aquecer com uma cervejola  e nem uma chuvinha para me regar a relva (a água tá cara)  talvez para sexta! 
Bem... sigo com:

16.4 ºc 
1014.3 hpa
75% relativa

boa noite


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Mai 2008 às 02:47)

Boas noites.
Depois de um dia coberto por nuvens altas,quase sem sol mas quase quente (máx.23.7º),
a fazer questionar os incautos ,distraídos ou até mesmo os  ignorantes, sobre qual será o peso  da insolação nas temperaturas ambiente,
hoje, sem haver sol, não é que o  "tempo" aqueceu !...

Agora já mais fresco(14.4º) e com uma brisa ténue de Sudoeste, já há nuvens baixas a cobrir os céus,que poderão confirmar a previsão dos chuviscos para esta madrugada à muito anunciada cá para o  sítio do costume (litoral do Minho e do Douro).
Mesmo que não ocorram, esta nuance prevista para esta madrugada aqui no litoral norte é já um sucesso na qualidade da previsão meteorológica neste horizonte de 3/4 dias...
oh diabo: já estou a invadir / extravazar tópicos.Peço desculpa.
Boas noites...


----------



## AnDré (4 Mai 2008 às 02:55)

Por aqui a noite está extremamente calma.
O vento é nulo.
A oeste o nevoeiro cobre o meu horizonte. Todo o restante céu apresenta alguma nebulosidade alta.

A temperatura está nos 14,7ºC
A humidade nos 77%.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (4 Mai 2008 às 02:56)

Boas noites .. por aqui teve um dia quente ... apesar de algum vento...

Temp max : 23.7 ºC as 13h50
Temp min :11.1 ºC as 22h50
Temp actual :14.1 ºC as 2h53
Barometro 1018.5 hPa
Humidade 95 % 
Vento 9 km\h, Rajada Max 30 km\h WNW 
Base das Nuvens 99 Metros

Cumprimentos e ate amanha meteoloucos.


----------



## AnDré (4 Mai 2008 às 09:55)

Bom dia!

Por aqui, céu muito nublado, tanto por nuvens baixas, como por nuvens altas.
A humidade está nos 71% e a temperatura nos 19,7ºC.

A temperatura minima hoje foi de 14,7ºC, que se deu um pouco antes das 3h. Desde então tem vindo sempre a subir.


----------



## Brunomc (4 Mai 2008 às 10:33)

ontem a noite por volta das 23h30 começou a aparecer um nevoeiro quase serrado depois ao fim da madrugada começou a dissipar-se..
ainda molhou 

agora céu pouco nublado..
vento fraco


----------



## Minho (4 Mai 2008 às 11:14)

Melgaço
Céu encoberto por nuvens baixas, cai algum chuvisco, até ao momento de 0.2mm

Humidade nos 82% e temperatura de 14.0ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Mai 2008 às 11:16)

Bons dias:
-Aqui o chuvisco anunciado faz agora a sua aparição.
À tarde já haverá sol.Por agora temos que aguentar este molha-tolos.
17.1º e 1020.3 hPa.


----------



## miguel (4 Mai 2008 às 11:37)

Boas
aqui a mínima foi de *15,2ºC* a segunda mais alta do ano...

Agora vou com 20,0ºC, 77%HR, 1020,0hpa e vento fraco 6,5km/h...o céu está muito nublado mas o sol espreita. de tarda deve dar para ver algumas boas formações para o interior mas não deve passar disso mesmo.


----------



## Dan (4 Mai 2008 às 11:38)

Bom dia. 

Céu nublado e 20,6ºC.

Hoje registei a mínima mais alta do ano com 12,3ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mai 2008 às 12:53)

Boas, por aqui, mínima de 13.7ºC e sigo com 21.5ºC e a temperatura deve subir bastante, principalmente a partir das 16horas em Olhão, vamos ver só um esforço e que escorregue o Rio Ave e temos à vista a 1ªliga, mas para isso é preciso ganharmos aos galos, mais logo ou estou assim  ou assim


----------



## HotSpot (4 Mai 2008 às 13:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, mínima de 13.7ºC e sigo com 21.5ºC e a temperatura deve subir bastante, principalmente a partir das 16horas em Olhão, vamos ver só um esforço e que escorregue o Rio Ave e temos à vista a 1ªliga, mas para isso é preciso ganharmos aos galos, mais logo ou estou assim  ou assim



Estou a torcer pelo Olhanense. Tenho seguido o clube nos últimos anos mas infelizmente falha sempre na hora H. Tenho ligação à cidade até porque passo uma parte do verão pela Ilha da Armona. Força Moços. Desculpem o off-topic

Mínima de *13,4ºC*, segunda mais alta do ano.


----------



## AnDré (4 Mai 2008 às 13:17)

Aqui pelas 11:30 cairam uns pingos com um diametro bem jeitoso. Mas não passou disso mesmo: pingos.

Por agora o dia segue abafado.
Céu encoberto, 21,9ºC e humidade nos 62%.


----------



## mocha (4 Mai 2008 às 13:29)

ola a todos, por aqui agora reina o sol, ja teve encoberto mas sempre muito abafado, sigo com 21ºC


----------



## Gongas (4 Mai 2008 às 14:05)

sigo com céu nublado, mas quente o ar. está algo abafado.
Esta bom para ir po cortejo e beeber umas cervejinhas


----------



## MSantos (4 Mai 2008 às 14:15)

Boa tarde
Céu está nublado, vento está fraco e estão 21ºC.

E daqui a pouco lá vou eu para mais uma viagem rumo a Bragança... Outra vez.


----------



## miguel (4 Mai 2008 às 14:42)

Dia frescote aqui com 19,9ºC neste momento  e máxima até ao momento de 21,1ºC...vento moderado 10 a 20km/h e humidade alta 79%  esta hora do dia


----------



## miguel (4 Mai 2008 às 15:41)

Vou agora com 23,0ºC o céu está menos nublado. a humidade a baixar 68% e pressão de 1019hpa o vento é fraco 5,8 km/h..max: 16,2km/h


----------



## miguel (4 Mai 2008 às 15:49)

A subir a pique  24,7ºC e 59%HRa cair a pique a himidade...


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mai 2008 às 16:03)

Boa tarde!

Aqui a minima foi de 14,8ºC ás 2:33
Durante a manha chuviscou... mas nada contabilzado...

Ás 12:00 a humidade estava a 83% e a temperatura nos 18,9ºC... estava algo desconfortavel na rua

Neste momento tenho 21,8ºC
Humidade a 66%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 10,8 km/h

O céu tem vindo a descobrir e o sol brilha no momento


----------



## AnDré (4 Mai 2008 às 16:04)

Por aqui está estável nos 22,7ºC
A máxima até ao momento foi de 23,6ºC, e não creio que volte a ser batida.
A humidade está nos 63%.

O vento fraco de NO, e o céu apresenta boas abertas.


----------



## Vince (4 Mai 2008 às 16:40)

Trovodas, mas só em Espanha.






http://sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp


----------



## fsl (4 Mai 2008 às 16:46)

Em Oeiras situaçao semelhante a ontem:
TEMP 22.2
T. max 22.6 às 15:47
T. min 15.1 às 02:33
HUM 68%
PRESSAO 1019.5


----------



## Vince (4 Mai 2008 às 16:54)

Afinal talvez haja qualquer coisita lá para os lados de Chaves.





http://sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp


----------



## Rog (4 Mai 2008 às 18:04)




----------



## Rog (4 Mai 2008 às 18:04)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui 21ºc depois de uma max de 22,9ºC
1024hpa e 69%HR


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mai 2008 às 18:28)

O céu descobriu quase por completo, restando apenas algumas nuvens sobre a Serra...

A temperatura subiu... e a máxima foi de *22,8ºC*

Neste momento 22,6ºC
Humidade a 63%
Pressão a 1018 hPa


----------



## Rog (4 Mai 2008 às 18:56)

Por aqui neste momento 20,5ºC
71%HR
1024hpa


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (4 Mai 2008 às 19:15)

Boas por aqui a maxima foi de 22.3 ºC as 15h20
Actualmente estão 20.4 ºC humidade 67 % chill de 23.9 ºC,
Pressão 1018,8 hPa,
Vento medio de 15.5km\h, maximo de 27.8 km\h, Rajada maxima 33.9 km\h.


Prontos e assim foi um dia bem abafado 
va ate logo boas medições


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mai 2008 às 20:09)

Por aqui, Máxima de 23.4ºC, estou triste o sonho acabou e para o ano há mais.


----------



## Rog (4 Mai 2008 às 20:38)

Por aqui 19,8ºC
ceu muito nublado
75%HR
10124hpa


----------



## Dan (4 Mai 2008 às 20:43)

Céu limpo e 19,2ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 12,3ºC / 23,7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mai 2008 às 20:56)

Aqui estou com *16,5ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mai 2008 às 20:57)

Por aqui neste momento céu limpo.

Tive uma máxima de 23.3ºC  agora estou com 17.0ºC.

A pressão está nos 1019hpa o vento está fraco de oeste.

Aqui fica o resumo do que se passou no céu esta tarde 


P.S: As imagens de satélite do IM estão loucas.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mai 2008 às 21:02)

ESTREMOZ: Temperatura actual de 19,3 ºC com 1019 hPa de pressão atmosférica.


ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima - 7,7 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima - 27,8 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## henriquesillva (4 Mai 2008 às 21:12)

*Por Terras Vimaranenses:*

T min.................................14.5º
T máx................................21.4º

H min................................59%
H máx...............................79%

Pressão actual...................1020 hPa


----------



## AnDré (4 Mai 2008 às 21:25)

Por aqui céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de NO e 17,4ºC
Humidade nos 63%.

Extremos de hoje:
Tmin: 14,7ºC
Tmáx: 23,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mai 2008 às 22:03)

Boa noite!

Mais um bom timelapse Mário!

Estou com *14,9ºC* (a 0,1ºC de bater a minima do dia de 14,8ºC)
Humidade a 76%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 5,7 km/h


----------



## miguel (4 Mai 2008 às 22:04)

Tal como eu disse não ia passar disso mesmo e foi ver as nuvens e mais nada  

Máxima de 25,6ºC...
Agora vou com 18,5ºC,65%HR, 1021hpa, 4,3km/h E


----------



## ajrebelo (4 Mai 2008 às 22:24)

Boas

Bem cá estou eu de volta depois de umas merecidas mini férias, onde este vosso amigo andou a trabalhar no novo projecto meteorológico, na pesca, na piscina, na sorna  bem um pouco de tudo.

Em relação ao tempo nada para contar, espero que a animação chegue e rápido. Fiquei um pouco triste ao ler algumas coisas mas espero que esteja tudo    bem e que todos lutem pela meteo e pelo seu desenvolvimento.​
já agora um beijo grande a todas as mães ( a minha é a melhor  ) 




Abraços


----------



## Rog (4 Mai 2008 às 22:45)

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo agora nos 18,1ºC
80%HR
1025hpa

Uma foto de hoje de manhã... invasão de ovnis


----------



## AnDré (4 Mai 2008 às 22:58)

Rog disse:


>



É impressionante!
Estive uma hora inteirinha a deliciar-me com as tuas 43 galerias recheadas de fotografias da ilha da Madeira (nem sabes a vontade que tenho de ir aí... ia estoirar os 2Gb do cartão da máquina fotográfica em 2 tempos ), e agora vim ao seguimento, e mais uma fotografia espectacular. Tenho cada vez mais vontade de ver a Madeira com os meus próprios olhos. Quando é que a EasyJet descobre a madeira? 

Bem, sigo com 16,0ºC e 63% de humidade.


----------



## Rog (4 Mai 2008 às 23:19)

AnDré disse:


> Quando é que a EasyJet descobre a madeira?
> 
> Bem, sigo com 16,0ºC e 63% de humidade.



Já descobriu e ja algum tempo, mas apenas da Madeira para Londres em 13 voos semanais... 
Neste momento é muuuito mais barato ir a Londres que ir a Lisboa!

Por aqui 18,2ºc
80%HR
1025hpa


----------



## AnDré (5 Mai 2008 às 00:08)

Rog disse:


> Já descobriu e ja algum tempo, mas apenas da Madeira para Londres em 13 voos semanais...
> Neste momento é muuuito mais barato ir a Londres que ir a Lisboa!



Ah!! Já compensa ir para Londres e de Londres para a Madeira.
Estive a fazer uns cálculos por alto, e Lisboa-Londres + Londres-Funchal + Funchal-Londres + Londres-Lisboa, consegue-se a partir de 200€ (tudo)!
O voo mais barato que vi Lisboa-Funchal + Funchal-Lisboa foi 226,63€.
26€ dá para dormir duas noites numa pousada da juventude em Londres...
hummm... Parece-me aliciante!


O dia 5 de Maio começa com a temperatura estável nos 16ºC
E a humidade nos 60%.


----------



## João Soares (5 Mai 2008 às 00:44)

Extremos so dia 04.Maio:

Max: *26.1ºC*
Min:*12.6ºC* (23h59)

Chove de manha,e tambem houve nevoeiro; a partir de tarde teve calor, e ceu muito nublado....

Por agora estao *12.3ºC*, 73% de humidade e 1019.6hPa


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (5 Mai 2008 às 00:52)

Boas a minha minima foi de 13.6 ºC, A maxima de 22,3 ºC .
Neste Momento estaão 14,2 ºC 
74 % HR
1019.9hPa tendência pra subida 4.4 hPa\h


Boa noite e ate amanha


----------



## MSantos (5 Mai 2008 às 01:03)

Boa noite

Noite calma em Bragança...

Durante a viagem ainda vi alguns relâmpagos, aproxiamdamente a noroeste do local onde estava, foi já no IP4 entre Mirandela e Macedo de Cavaleiros. Entre as 21:30 e as 22:30. Pareceu-me que a trovoada estava distante.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mai 2008 às 07:40)

Rog disse:


> Uma foto de hoje de manhã... invasão de ovnis



Excelente foto Rog!!
Realmente impressionante!

Afinal ontem a mínima foi de *13,2ºC* ás 23:59
Hoje a mínima foi de *11,8ºC* pelas 05:50

Neste momento sigo com 12,6ºC
Humidade a 89%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 5,7 km/h

Nos pontos mais altos da Serra o nevoeiro pressiste


----------



## psm (5 Mai 2008 às 08:01)

> Nos pontos mais altos da Serra o nevoeiro pressiste






Bom dia 
Sigo, aqui no estoril com vento fraco a moderado de NW, com a serra a ter o belo "barrão" ,tal como o gilmet referenciou. Tipico dia de verão.

Já me esquecia belos sirros estratos de fraca espessura e de orientação Nw Se, dá para ver para onde vai o jet


----------



## Rog (5 Mai 2008 às 09:03)

Por aqui 16ºC
89%HR
1022hpa
ceu entre o pouco e muito nublado


----------



## jpmartins (5 Mai 2008 às 09:12)

Bom dia,
Por aqui ceu mto nublado, com 14ºC.
Pressão: 1021.1 hPa
HR:89%


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Mai 2008 às 09:20)

Por aqui depois de uma mínima de 11.4º a tempª lá vai recuperando e já registo 16.7º.A pressão está nos 1021.2 hPa e o céu volta a estar carregado de cirroestratos e não há nem uma brisa.
Um belo dia de Primavera em prespectiva.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Mai 2008 às 10:23)

Mínimo Hoje:  9.1 ºC (06:36) 

Céu nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## AnDré (5 Mai 2008 às 10:32)

Bom dia pessoal!

Por aqui minima de 12,6ºC.
Por agora 19,3ºC e 57% de humidade.

O céu está praticamente encoberto por cirrus, e o vento está fraco.


----------



## vitamos (5 Mai 2008 às 10:41)

Bom dia!

Hoje o dia amanheceu com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altaS. A temperatura mínima pela manhã foi de 13,7ºC. A pressão em 1021 hPa ( e finalmente parece que mais afinada)


----------



## diogo (5 Mai 2008 às 12:06)

Há um bocado quando ia a escrever os meus registos meteorológicos faltou a luz...

Agora estão 22.0ºC , 58% HR , 1019.8 hPa , encoberto por nuvens altas.
Mínima de *9.9º*C


----------



## dgstorm (5 Mai 2008 às 12:19)

Tive uma minima de 10,5ºC e agora sigo com 19,9ºC !


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Mai 2008 às 12:23)

Bom dia Pessoal! Depois de alguns dias de ausencia cá estou de volta. Por aqui hoje muitas nuvens , alguns nevoeiros e alguns chuviscos

Tmin de 17,2ºC , humidade a rondar pela manhã os 91% na Lagoa, precipitação nas ultimas 24h de 19 mm


----------



## dgstorm (5 Mai 2008 às 12:25)

Que célula enorme sobre a França ! 

http://www.meteociel.fr/accueil/satellite.php


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mai 2008 às 12:40)

dgstorm disse:


> Que célula enorme sobre a França !
> 
> http://www.meteociel.fr/accueil/satellite.php



O sul França é sempre muito volátil nesta altura do ano a trovoadas 

Deve estar a ser com cada foguete


----------



## miguel (5 Mai 2008 às 12:52)

Mínima por aqui de 12,9ºC
Agora vou com 20,0ºC, 55%HR, 1019hpa e vento de 10,1km/h..céu muito nublado por nuvens altas...


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mai 2008 às 13:46)

Boa tarde!

Aqui vou com 20,1ºC
Humidade a 66%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 3,6 km/h

Céu encoberto por nuvens altas e algumas nuvens baixas sobre a Serra... 

*Neste momento:*






*Hoje de manhã:*


----------



## João Soares (5 Mai 2008 às 13:46)

Hoje, tive de minima *11.1ºC*

A maxima ate o momento é a temperatura actual *23.0ºC*, o ceu encontra-se nublado

Humidade 70% e pressao 1019.9hPa


----------



## AnDré (5 Mai 2008 às 14:39)

Boa tarde!

O dia segue "abafado" com uma ligeira brisa de SE que nem deve chegar aos 5km/h. 
A temperatura está nos 23.7ºC  (até ao momento a máxima foi de 24,0ºC).
A humidade está nos 45%.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mai 2008 às 15:13)

Aqui o céu encobriu de vez... o sol quase já não espreita porque o manto de nuvens altas agora é espesso...

Estou com *19,6ºC* e a descer...
A humidade aumenta... *71%* no momento

As nuvens baixas começam a "invadir" o topo da Serra

EDIT: 15:30 - *19,2ºC*
EDIT: 15:50 - *18,9ºC*


----------



## BARROS (5 Mai 2008 às 15:35)

Bom Dia. São Paulo amanheceu com cenário típico de uma pós chuva de verão. Choveu fraco pelas 7 horas, mas o sol logo apareceu. Parece verão exceto a temperatura, que foi de 12 graus. Agora faz 18, e está prometido uma baixa ainda maior das mínimas nas próximas madrugadas. Talvez chegue a 6 graus na quarta. Torçam aí. 

Outro destaque é o cilcone extratropical que está atingindo o litoral sul do país desde sexta. 22.500 desabrigados no rio grande do sul, muitos alagamentos e 2 mortes.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mai 2008 às 16:26)

Por aqui a temperatura ainda não parou de descer... estou com 17,9ºC no momento

Humidade a subir... *76%*
Pressão a 1017 hpa
Vento a 5,4 km/h


----------



## AnDré (5 Mai 2008 às 17:29)

Por aqui, desde que o vento rodou para NO, que a temperatura não pára de descer e a humidade de subir.

Neste momento tenho 19,9ºC e 67% de humidade.

A máxima hoje subiu até aos 24,4ºC.


----------



## miguel (5 Mai 2008 às 17:43)

Aqui foi um dia fresco até a uma hora atrás altura em que a temperatura tem vindo a subir e neste momento tenho a máxima até ao momento com 24,1ºC o céu está muito nublado por nuvens altas de tal maneira que o sol esta tarde foi uma miragem...


----------



## apassosviana (5 Mai 2008 às 18:13)

19ºc o ceu esta muito nublado mas houve periodos de pouco nublado..,


----------



## miguel (5 Mai 2008 às 18:16)

A máxima aqui foi até agora com 24,1ºC...

Agora tenho 23,9ºC, 49%HR, 1017hpa, 4,3km/h...max:16,2km/h(15:16)


----------



## MSantos (5 Mai 2008 às 18:42)

Boa tarde malta

O Céu tem estado nublado por nuvens altas e assim se mantem... O vento é fraco e segundo a estação do Fil estão 21.2ºC


----------



## João Soares (5 Mai 2008 às 19:02)

Hoje a maxima atingiu os *23.2ºC*

Por agora, ceu muito nublado, *19.2ºC*, hum 70% e pressao 1017.0hPa


----------



## ecobcg (5 Mai 2008 às 19:18)

Boa tarde.
Máxima de hoje: 29,9ºC
Por agora, o termómetro marca 26,6ºC, com 1016,7 hPa e 36% humidade.

Está abafado, com um leve brisa de sueste...


----------



## psm (5 Mai 2008 às 19:28)

Gilmet disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Aqui vou com 20,1ºC
> Humidade a 66%
> ...








Boas fotos
Na segunda foto é um dia normal de verão; e quando o "barrão" tem a espessura de 1.5 km de altura é que é fenomenal peço ao gimet que quando houver esse momento que tire as fotos e ponha no forum.Agora neste momento, segue-se com vento moderado de NW,cirros estratos espessos e "barrão" muito branco,e com grande efeito visual.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Mai 2008 às 19:47)

Máximo Hoje:  25.9 ºC (14:26) 

Tarde abafada.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mai 2008 às 19:52)

psm disse:


> Boas fotos
> Na segunda foto é um dia normal de verão; e quando o "barrão" tem a espessura de 1.5 km de altura é que é fenomenal peço ao gilmet que quando houver esse momento que tire as fotos e ponha no forum.Agora neste momento, segue-se com vento moderado de NW,cirros estratos espessos e "barrão" muito branco,e com grande efeito visual.



Sim... por vezes o "barrão" atinge grandes espessuras... quando isso acontecer... colocarei aqui as imagens

Por aqui a máxima foi de *21,4ºC* pelas 14:32, altura em que a temperatura começou a descer...
Neste momento estou com *15,6ºC*
Humidade a *85%*
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 7,5 km/h

Céu encoberto por nuvens altas e muito nublado por nuvens baixas, com maior concentração para os lados da Serra


----------



## João Soares (5 Mai 2008 às 20:15)

As nuvens começam a dissipar, e a temperatura a descer *16.4ºC*

Hum 72% e pressao 1017.7hPa


----------



## jose leça (5 Mai 2008 às 20:41)

Boas noites:

Extremos de 04/05/2008
TMax: 23,1ºC
TMin:  16,2ºC

Hoje:
TMax: 23,7ºC
TMin: 12,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (5 Mai 2008 às 20:50)

Por aqui o vento mantem-se moderado de NO.
A temperatura está nos 16ºC
A humidade nos 76%.

O céu mantem-se muito nublado por nuvens altas.

Foto de há instantes:


----------



## Rog (5 Mai 2008 às 21:18)

AnDré disse:


> Por aqui o vento mantem-se moderado de NO.
> A temperatura está nos 16ºC
> A humidade nos 76%.
> 
> ...



Boa foto

Por ca 18,1ºC
83%HR
1023hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## henriquesillva (5 Mai 2008 às 21:32)

*Por Terras Vimaranenses:*

T min...................................13.6º
T máx..................................22.7º

H min..................................45%
H máx.................................83%

Pressão actual......................1018 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mai 2008 às 21:44)

Linda foto André!

Aqui o pôr-do-sol tambem foi bonito... Aqui deixo umas imagens...

Ao pôr-do-sol






Há pouco... tirada em modo nocturno...: Orientação para NNE






Neste momento 14,3ºC
Humidade a 85%
Pressão a 1017 hpa
Vento a 3,2 km/h


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Mai 2008 às 22:20)

Boa noite! 

Hoje por cá dia de neblinas e nevoeiros.

Tmax - 20,2ºC

Actual - 18,2ºC e 86% Hr

Hmax - 91%


----------



## Dan (5 Mai 2008 às 22:58)

Fotos muito boas 


Por aqui o dia foi muito parecido ao de ontem.

Extremos de hoje: 11,9ºC / 23,6ºC 

18,8ºC e o céu nublado por agora.


----------



## Brigantia (5 Mai 2008 às 23:12)

Boas, 

Hoje mínima de 9,4ºC, máxima de 24,9ºC e neste momento 16,8ºC e 1021hPA.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mai 2008 às 23:24)

ESTREMOZ (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 12,2 ºC (06h26); Temperatura máxima - 26,2 ºC (14h38).

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima - 7,7 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima - 27,8 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (6 Mai 2008 às 00:08)

Boas noites meteo camaradas ...
Por aqui a min ate agora foi de 12.4 ºC, a max de 22,1 ºC 
HR 76%
1017.4 hPA
Vento NNW vento medio 26.6 km\h, Rajada maxima 46,6 km\h 

Cumps a todos os camaradas e ate amanha


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Mai 2008 às 00:50)

Por aqui,sopra uma ligeira brisa de Noroeste,o céu cobriu-se de nuvens com pressa (nuvens baixas),e estão 14.1º.
Ao contrário,durante o dia, as nuvens estavam paradas (nuvens altas) , a atmosfera também e a máxima chegou aos 20.3º.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mai 2008 às 07:37)

Bom dia!

Por aui a minima foi de 12,4ºC ás 5:33

Neste momento estou com 13,4ºC
Humidade a 91%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 1,8 km/h

O céu continua encoberto por um manto de nuvens médias e altas...
Durante a noite houve algum nevoeiro


----------



## Rog (6 Mai 2008 às 09:50)




----------



## Rog (6 Mai 2008 às 09:50)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 18,6ºC
81%HR
1019hpa
céu nublado


----------



## HotSpot (6 Mai 2008 às 09:59)

Como já apareceu no mapa do ROG aqui tive mesmo uma mínima muito baixa comparando com as outras estações. *9,7ºC* Deve ser das mais baixas do país..


----------



## mocha (6 Mai 2008 às 10:17)

bom dia a todos, por aqui ja caiu um aguaçeiro ha pouco, sigo com 18ºC


----------



## vitamos (6 Mai 2008 às 10:46)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *13,7ºC*
Tmax *24,5ºC*

Hoje mínima matinal de *14,4ºC*. A pressão em *1018hPa*. O céu está bastante nublado por nuvens altas!


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mai 2008 às 11:55)

Aqui chuviscou por volta das 8:15... mas tão fraco que não foi contabilizado... 

Neste momento estou com 20,9ºC
Humidade a 51%
Pressão a 1015 hPa (a descer)
Vento a 4,6 km/h

As nuvens altas ainda predominam, mas agora há abertas...
Nuvens baixas... por trás da Serra...


----------



## Rog (6 Mai 2008 às 12:36)

Por aqui ceu nublado com abertas
20,4ºC
75%HR
1019hpa


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2008 às 14:16)

Boas
Aqui não choveu nada de manha mas andou lá perto! 
Mínima de 13,9ºC
Agora vou com 25,5ºC, 30%HR, 1013hpa e vento fraquinho e mesmo nulo a maior parte do tempo


----------



## jpmartins (6 Mai 2008 às 15:08)

Por aqui ceu mto nublado por nuvens altas.
Temp. 20.7ºC
Pressão 1014.9 hPa
HR 71%


----------



## ibmail (6 Mai 2008 às 15:36)

Aqui está uma bela imagem da tempestade de areia ocorrida há uns dias atrás...


----------



## jpmartins (6 Mai 2008 às 15:51)

As nossas amigas andam por aí à solta


----------



## AnDré (6 Mai 2008 às 16:06)

Boa tarde pessoal.

Por aqui, chegou à instantes o vento de noroeste que trouxe consigo o derrapar da temperatura, tal como aconteceu ontem.
No entanto, e como hoje veio uma hora mais tarde, permitiu que a temperatra máxima fosse mais elevada.

Hoje e até ao momento:
Tmáx: 26,1ºC (máxima do mês).
Tmin: 13,0ºC

Actualmente: 25,6ºC e em queda.


----------



## vitamos (6 Mai 2008 às 16:24)

Ora se por um lado aqui por Coimbra o céu apresenta largas abertas e nuvens muito claras, parece que em outros locais já há festa!






Parece que o início desta "instabilidade" é promissor!


----------



## squidward (6 Mai 2008 às 16:43)

Hoje de manha em Lisboa, ainda apanhei uns pingos grossos na "tola", que curiosamente depois começou a pingar com mais intensidade. O Céu andava muito esquisito, parecia apenas nuvens altas com "mammatus" a mistura


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mai 2008 às 17:07)

Olá a todos !
Neste momento, estou com *28,0 ºC*, mas já tive *28,5 ºC*.


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2008 às 17:10)

Dia muito quente por aqui com a máxima a ir aos *28,0ºC* 
Agora vou com 27,2ºC, 30%HR, 1011,8hpa, 0,0km/h o máximo hoje foi apenas de 8,6 km/h...

PS: As mínimas na proxima madrugada vão ser elevadas principalmente no Litoral sul com 14ªC a 18ºC


----------



## João Soares (6 Mai 2008 às 17:19)

Hoje tive de minima *11.7ºC*

A maxima so foi de *22.0ºC*

Por agora estao, *19.7ºC*, ceu limpo , 71%hum e 1013.6hPa


----------



## Brunomc (6 Mai 2008 às 17:21)

temperatura no meu carro às 16h - 28,5ºC

Céu muito nublado durante a manhã e com algumas abertas agora para a tarde..

hoje não choveu nada por aqui..
teve foi sempre muito calor abafado..

tou desconfiado que para a semana e que chove mesmo a serio aqui no alentejo..
deve de haver uns aguceiros fracos amanha,quinta e sexta mas nada de especial..


----------



## jpmartins (6 Mai 2008 às 17:26)

Esta zona está interessante, parecem pipocas .


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mai 2008 às 17:35)

Aqui a máxima não passou de *23,9ºC*

Neste momento o céu está a abrir significativamente e tenho *21,1ºC*
Humidade a 59%
Pressão a *1012 hPa *(que descida)
Vento a 8,6 km/h


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2008 às 17:40)

Ainda vou com os seguintes valores:
Temp:*26,8ºC*
Humidade:*29%*
Pressão:*1011,3hpa*
Vento:0,0km/h
céu praticamente limpo


----------



## AnDré (6 Mai 2008 às 18:03)

AnDré disse:


> Por aqui, chegou à instantes o vento de noroeste que trouxe consigo o derrapar da temperatura, tal como aconteceu ontem.



Afinal não derrapou!
Ainda está na casa dos 23ºC. O vento sopra de NO mas quentinho.

Destaque para a pressão. Essa sim tem vindo a derrapar!
Na sua última actualização (algures há uma hora atrás...), a minha estação Lidl indicou 1012,2hPa, e já prevê chuva.
Será?


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mai 2008 às 18:19)

Aqui já estou com 1011 hPa de pressão... a estação também já prevê chuva


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Mai 2008 às 18:37)

Por aqui com a nortada fraca que se instalou desde bem cedo não houve hipótese da temperatura ir além dos 20.3º.
Agora, céu pouco nublado e 18.9º .


----------



## HotSpot (6 Mai 2008 às 19:47)

Máximo Hoje:  28.1 ºC (15:36) 

Alguns cirrus. Mas já vai chegar mais neblusidade.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mai 2008 às 20:32)

Estou com *16,2ºC*
Humidade a 74%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 3,6 km/h

As nuvens altas voltam a "invadir os céus"


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2008 às 20:32)

Neste momento registo 22,4ºC, 41%HR, 1012,0hpa a mais baixa foi 1011,1hpa


----------



## Dan (6 Mai 2008 às 20:32)

Um autentico dia de Verão por aqui.

Extremos de hoje: 12,5ºC / 26,2ºC 

23,2ºC e o céu nublado por agora.


----------



## henriquesillva (6 Mai 2008 às 21:08)

*Por Terras Vimaranenses:*

T min...............................13.5º
T máx..............................23.6º

H min...............................33%
H máx..............................83%

Pressão actual..................1013 hPa


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Mai 2008 às 21:15)

Boas, por aqui, dia quente aqui em Olhão, e bastante quente para os lados do estádio.

Temperatura Máxima: 26.3ºC
Temperatura mínima: 16.2ºC
Temperatura actual: 23.3ºC  está a subir


----------



## Rog (6 Mai 2008 às 21:57)

Boas,
Por aqui no norte da Madeira 18,3ºC
71%HR
1017hpa


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mai 2008 às 22:03)

Aqui estou com 15,2ºC neste momento
Humidade a 67%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 7,2 km/h

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 12,4ºC (05:33)
MÁXIMA: 23,9ºC (16:48)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Mai 2008 às 22:31)

Boa noite. Por cá, dia de primavera com céu com boas abertas.

Tmin - 14,1ºC
Tmax - 21,6ºC
Actual - 17,3ºC

Hmin - 74%
Hmax - 90%
Actual - 76%


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2008 às 22:31)

Vou agora por aqui com 19,1ºC, 45%HR, 1012,6hpa e 0,0km/h de vento


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mai 2008 às 22:38)

ESTREMOZ (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 13,6 ºC (05h50); Temperatura máxima -* 28,2 ºC* (17h32); Temperatura actual - 19,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1012 hPa.

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima - 7,7 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima - 28,2 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## diogo (6 Mai 2008 às 23:03)

Comprei a estação do lidl à uns dias (deve ser igual à do André) - nela marca 14.2ºC , 67% HR , 1013.3 hPa e prevê céu muito nublado

Na oregon estão 14.2ºC , 47% HR , 1012 hPa e dá chuva!

Tive mínima de 11.4ºC na noite passada


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2008 às 23:10)

diogo disse:


> Comprei a estação do lidl à uns dias - nela marca 14.2ºC , 67% HR , 1013.3 hPa e prevê céu muito nublado
> 
> Na oregon estão 14.2ºC , 47% HR , 1012 hPa e dá chuva!



Essa mesma do lidl marca aqui 19,4ºC, 45%HR, 1012,6hpa e céu muito nublado para as proximas horas...

Na minha oregon marca 19,0ºC, 41%HR, 1012hpa e céu muito nublado mas com abertas

Na outra estação do lidl a torre marca 18,5ºC e 1012hpa

O termometro de mercurio marca 18,5ºC mais coisa menos coisa


----------



## Brunomc (6 Mai 2008 às 23:10)

17ºC por aqui


----------



## Rog (6 Mai 2008 às 23:18)

Boas,
Por aqui 18ºC
75%HR
1018hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## João Soares (6 Mai 2008 às 23:23)

Registo *15.2ºC*, hum 73% e de pressao 10136hPa
A minha estação da lidl tambem mostra chuva para as proximas horas


----------



## jose leça (7 Mai 2008 às 00:04)

Boas noites:

Extremos de ontem:

TMax: 24,1ºC
TMin:  13,9ºC

Sigo com 16,8ºC e 62%HR


----------



## Turista (7 Mai 2008 às 00:20)

Depois de uns dias no Alentejo com um belo calorzinho estou de volta à sempre bela Peniche 

Por cá sigo com 16,2ºC, a humidade a 82% e pressão de 1014.2 hPa.

Abraços!


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (7 Mai 2008 às 01:48)

Boas noites meteo camaradas

Temp max. 24,2 ºC
Temp min   13,0 ºC
Temp actual 14,7 ºC
HR 65 % 
Pressao 1010.6 hPa em descida -7.9hPa\h Quererá dizer alguma coisa ? 
Vento 17,4 km\h ,Rajada Max 50 km\h WNW 


Ate Amanha Pessoal


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Mai 2008 às 02:07)

Por aqui,um dos lugares mais frescos no dia de hoje no rectângulo continental,
e perdoem-me os meteo-louco-foreiros/participantes das ilhas ,de  bastas vezes só falar no Continente;
Por aqui , dizia eu,
que o  dia foi frescote  e  a noite confirma .
Algumas nuvens médias ,calmaria total e 12.9º.
À espera do Maio que poderá estar  para vir...


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mai 2008 às 08:57)

Bons Dias...

Aqui a mínima foi de 13,2ºC

Neste momento sigo com 16,1ºC
Humidade a 77%
Pressão a 1011 hPa (durante a noite chegou aos *1008 hPa*)
Vento a 3,2 km/h

Céu encoberto por nuvens médias e altas... Nos topos da Serra já ha nevoeiro


----------



## mocha (7 Mai 2008 às 09:15)

bom dia a todos, por aqui o cenario continua, ceu muito nublado sigo com 18ºC


----------



## vitamos (7 Mai 2008 às 09:25)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *14,4ºC*
Tmax *24,6ºC*

Hoje voltei a ter uma mínima matinal de *14,4ºC*! O céu está muito nublado por nuvens que vão desde as nuvens altas até uma ou outra nuvem baixa. A pressão está em *1011hPa*.


----------



## Rog (7 Mai 2008 às 10:45)




----------



## Rog (7 Mai 2008 às 10:46)

Bom dia,
Por aqui neste momento 16,3ºC
94%HR
1017hpa
algum nevoeiro


----------



## HotSpot (7 Mai 2008 às 11:00)

Mínimo Hoje:  11.9 ºC (03:07) 

Céu muito nublado e já chuviscou


----------



## AnDré (7 Mai 2008 às 11:01)

Bom dia pessoal!

Por aqui, céu totalmente encoberto por nuvens altas.
A temperatura está nos 17,4ºC e a humidade nos 64%.

Hoje a minima foi de 15,6ºC.

Esão a cair uns pingos de chuva por aqui, que já estão a molhar a estrada!

O céu está asssim:





Quanto a extremos de ontem, registei:
Tmin:13,0ºC
Tmáx:26,1ºC.

E já agora uma foto de ontem, em Azenhas do mar.


----------



## Vince (7 Mai 2008 às 11:16)

Por aqui também cairam uns chuviscos.

Parece que se desenvolveu qualquer coisa no distrito de portalegre


----------



## AnDré (7 Mai 2008 às 11:19)

Já tenho os primeiros 0,2mm do mês!
Há minutos cairam uns pingos bem jeitosos, agora voltaram os pingos fracos!

Cheira a erva molhada!


----------



## vitamos (7 Mai 2008 às 11:25)

Vince disse:


> Por aqui também cairam uns chuviscos.
> 
> Parece que se desenvolveu qualquer coisa no distrito de portalegre



Essa célula pareceu-me interessante uma vez que já aparecia qualquer coisa nas imagens de satélite desde as 8 e pouco e o radar do IM mostrava precipitação mais abundante (até com um ponto amarelo) mais junto ao litoral! Agora parece de facto que se desenvolveu mas curiosamente a precipitação não parece ter evoluído muito! Anyway se já se nota actividade convectiva a esta hora da manhã, lá mais para a tarde é capaz de ficar engraçado


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mai 2008 às 11:39)

Aqui vou com 16,3ºC

Já chove fraco! *0,5mm *hoje!
Humidade a 85%
Pressão a 1011 hPa

Agora o céu abre a oeste e as nuvens baixas começam a aparecer a Norte


----------



## vitamos (7 Mai 2008 às 11:48)

Gilmet disse:


> Agora o céu abre a oeste e as nuvens baixas começam a aparecer a Norte



Idem aqui! Engraçado que ontem o céu também abriu, mas na altura sem núvens baixaS, outra diferença foi o horário! Ontem abriu já a meio da tarde o que deu temperatura máxima mais tarde que o habitual. Hoje limpa a meio da manhã mas com grande entrada de nuvens baixas... algumas até com um aspecto algo ameaçador... Veremos o que o dia nos proporciona...


----------



## Brunomc (7 Mai 2008 às 12:35)

> Por aqui também cairam uns chuviscos.
> 
> Parece que se desenvolveu qualquer coisa no distrito de portalegre




isso era 9h30 não era??

eu ouvi unx trovões logo de manha por volta das 9h30 10h a Nordeste aqui de Vendas Novas..serà que era essa celula??

choveu uns aguaceiros aqui antes do meio-dia mas nada de especial..


----------



## vitamos (7 Mai 2008 às 12:48)

Brunomc disse:


> isso era 9h30 não era??
> 
> eu ouvi unx trovões logo de manha por volta das 9h30 10h a Nordeste aqui de Vendas Novas..serà que era essa celula??
> 
> choveu uns aguaceiros aqui antes do meio-dia mas nada de especial..



Ou essa ou outras mais pequenas... há de facto discargas dispersas detectadas no Alentejo, pelos dados do IM. É interessante também ver no radar de precipitação alguns pontos mais carregados já... ora vejam:






Aguaceiros fracos previstos para a faixa litoral? Parece-me já demasiado significativo para isso... ou anda uma convectividade sempre malandra pelo ar a trocar-nos as voltas


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2008 às 13:15)

Hoje já rende para as fotos clap minima de hoje de 16,2ºc a igualar a mínima mais alta do ano...agora vou com 23,5ºC, 39%HR, 1010,9hpa

Esta manha cedo:






na Hora de almoço:


----------



## Vince (7 Mai 2008 às 14:06)

Brunomc disse:


> isso era 9h30 não era??
> 
> eu ouvi unx trovões logo de manha por volta das 9h30 10h a Nordeste aqui de Vendas Novas..serà que era essa celula??
> 
> choveu uns aguaceiros aqui antes do meio-dia mas nada de especial..



Sim. No site do IM (ainda?) não aparecem mas no da AEMET aparecem aí ao todo 7 descargas entre as 9 e as 10 (8 e 9 utc)






http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mai 2008 às 14:18)

Boas fotos Miguel

Aqui estou com 19,6ºC
Humidade a 63%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h

As nuvens, quer altas, quer baixas, estão a "desaparecer"... e o céu está a limpar...


----------



## Rog (7 Mai 2008 às 14:21)

Boas fotos miguel
Por aqui ceu nublado
18,3ºc
83%HR
1017hpa


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mai 2008 às 14:38)

Pois é... o céu a abrir tem os seus inconvinientes... em cérca de 20 minutos subiu 1,2ºC...

Neste momento 20,8ºC


----------



## jpmartins (7 Mai 2008 às 14:41)

Boas fotos Miguel
Por aqui ceu mto nublado, já caiu umas pingas.
Temp. 20.1ºC
Pressão:1010.2 hPa


----------



## vitamos (7 Mai 2008 às 14:55)

Por Coimbra já chove, embora pouco!

Agora a animação parece querer chegar ao Norte do País e na Galiza as bombas já devem estar a estalar.

Imagem de satélite recente (a vermelho os pontos onde notei maior desenvolvimento na última hora)






EDIT: E de um momento para o outro deixou de chover e o céu apresenta boas abertas...


----------



## squidward (7 Mai 2008 às 14:55)

por aqui também já caíram umas pingas, mas agora o sol espreita...apesar de céu estar muito nublado.

sigo com +24.7ºC


----------



## BARROS (7 Mai 2008 às 14:58)

Huh!!! Que raiva! A massa de ar frio está bem sobre o meu estado, mas na capital a mínima foi só de 11°C, tudo por culpa da proximidade com o mar. É injusto com essa cidade que já tem um verão ameno, agora nas ondas de frio, nem 10°????? No interior as cidades tiveram mínimas de 5°, 5° Celsius. Injustiça total. E na maxima vão passar a capital aqui também. E as cidades do interior estão a cerca de 300m mais baixo q São Paulo q está a 790m.

A mais baixa no estado todo foi em Campos do Jordão com 2°C

...mas pensando bem, já deveria estar feliz pq já tá mais frio q em Maio de 2005, quando a mínima do mês foi de 12°C e a do ano todo foi só de 9,4°C!!!


----------



## Vince (7 Mai 2008 às 15:50)

vitamos disse:


> Por Coimbra já chove, embora pouco!
> 
> Agora a animação parece querer chegar ao Norte do País e na Galiza as bombas já devem estar a estalar.



Parece que sim:


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Mai 2008 às 16:15)

Por aqui, céu encoberto mas de  nuvens médias e altas.Não há nada de desenvolvimentos verticais.A temperatura está nos 17.9º,vento fraco de Oeste e 1011.5 hPa.
Ainda pode ser que apareça algo de significativo, mas pelo andar da carruagem parece que vai tudo para o interior,como de costume...


----------



## vitamos (7 Mai 2008 às 16:21)

nimboestrato disse:


> Por aqui, céu encoberto mas de  nuvens médias e altas.Não há nada de desenvolvimentos verticais.A temperatura está nos 17.9º,vento fraco de Oeste e 1011.5 hPa.
> Ainda pode ser que apareça algo de significativo, mas pelo andar da carruagem parece que vai tudo para o interior,como de costume...



Por aqui nem encoberto! Praticamente limpo, apenas com nuvens médias a este... Também não espero nada de significativo


----------



## HotSpot (7 Mai 2008 às 16:22)

Por aqui continua limpo e mais uma máxima alta:

Máximo Hoje:  26.2 ºC (15:21)


----------



## Brunomc (7 Mai 2008 às 16:45)

> Sim. No site do IM (ainda?) não aparecem mas no da AEMET aparecem aí ao todo 7 descargas entre as 9 e as 10 (8 e 9 utc)



bem me parecia..a festa começou logo cedo

aqui tem chuvido uns aguceiros fracos durante a tarde mas mais nada a 
registar...


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2008 às 16:45)

Aqui céu muito nublado principalmente a Este mas já sem grande desenvolvimento...


----------



## jpmartins (7 Mai 2008 às 16:47)

Por aqui ceu tb praticamente limpo, com alguma nebulosidade no horizonte este.


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2008 às 17:13)

Tive máxima de 23,5ºC...
Agora vou com 22,4ºC, 42%HR, 1009,9hpa e céu menos nublado mas ainda muito nublado e com cumulos a Este


----------



## Dan (7 Mai 2008 às 17:17)

Por aqui vai chovendo com 17,5ºC. 

Extremos de hoje: 15,5ºC / 23,9ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Mai 2008 às 17:23)

Boas tardes...

Parece que o radar dopler de Loule detectou um tornado a nordeste de Badajoz...

http://www.meteo.pt/resou...nmLDQ/far080507150015.jpg 

Alguem comenta ou tem noticias???


----------



## squidward (7 Mai 2008 às 17:26)

por aqui céu pouco nublado, mas a leste já vi um cumulonimbus


----------



## Brunomc (7 Mai 2008 às 17:52)

> Boas tardes...
> 
> Parece que o radar dopler de Loule detectou um tornado a nordeste de Badajoz...
> 
> ...




será mesmo um tornado


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Mai 2008 às 17:56)

Brunomc disse:


> será mesmo um tornado




Sei que´nem tudo o que é vermelho apresentado pelo radar é tornado... mas o comportamento desta cor neste caso deixa-me em duvida...


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mai 2008 às 18:00)

Boas

Por aqui o céu está a limper, mas há pouco viam-se nuvens em desenvolvimento a Este

A máxima foi então muito alta... com 26,8ºC pelas 16:28

Agora estou com 23,5ºC
Humidade a 51%
Pressão a *1009 hPa*

Vento a 10,8 km/h

Céu praticamente limpo...


----------



## diogo (7 Mai 2008 às 18:24)

Aqui 21.5ºC , 58% HR , 1009 hPa , céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.
Máxima de 24.5ºC
Mínima de 12.5ºC


----------



## AnDré (7 Mai 2008 às 19:15)

Boa tarde pessoal!

Por aqui o céu está praticamente limpo.
A temperatura está nos 21,5ºC e a humidade nos 47%.
O vento está em geral fraco de Noroeste.

A máxima de hoje foi de 25,0ºC.


----------



## Dan (7 Mai 2008 às 20:25)

Arrefeceu bastante depois da chuva.

Algumas nuvens e 15,2ºC por agora.

Extremos de hoje: 15,0ºC / 23,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mai 2008 às 20:52)

Bom anoitecer! Excelente foto Dan!!

Estou com 17,2ºC
Humidade a 73%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 3,9 km/h

HOJE:

MÌNIMA: 13,2ºC (3:24)
MÁXIMA: 26,8ºC (16:28)

Umas fotos da Serra de Sintra, de hoje (tiradas entre as *08:30* e as *20:25* +-)


----------



## MSantos (7 Mai 2008 às 21:04)

Boas fotos Gilmet

Durante a tarde caiu alguma chuva fraca, mas não houve trovoada. Neste momento o céu possui algumas nuvens a maioria altas.


----------



## AnDré (7 Mai 2008 às 21:17)

Bem Gil, grande seguimento na Serra!
Muito boa a evolução hoje!

Por aqui segue o céu limpo.
17,5ºC e 71%.


----------



## Dan (7 Mai 2008 às 21:26)

Boa sequência de fotos Gilmet 

Por aqui o céu está a ficar limpo. Por isso, a temperatura deve mais um pouco.

15,1ºC neste momento.


----------



## henriquesillva (7 Mai 2008 às 21:32)

*Boas, por Guimarães:*

T min................................15.7º
T máx...............................21.5º

H min...............................34%
H máx..............................55%

Pressão actual...................1011 hPa


----------



## Gerofil (7 Mai 2008 às 21:35)

ESTREMOZ (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 16,7 ºC (07h04); Temperatura máxima - 27,2 ºC (10h46); Temperatura actual - 18,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1011 hPa.

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima - 7,7 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima - 28,2 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## Vince (7 Mai 2008 às 22:09)

Gilmet disse:


> Umas fotos da Serra de Sintra, de hoje (tiradas entre as *08:30* e as *20:25* +-)





Dão para fazer um timelapse, embora meio manhoso


----------



## ajrebelo (7 Mai 2008 às 22:27)

boas

Espanha tem estado em altas   vale a pena ver algumas fotos nos fóruns Espanhóis.

por cá mais um dia igual a muitos outros tirando as nuvens e que belas nuvens pela manhã, o céu aqui na margem sul começou a ficar limpo e assim se mantém, 

coloco aqui algumas fotos de ontem do por do sol visto aqui da minha casa.






























 fundo Serra de Sintra

abraços


----------



## Rog (7 Mai 2008 às 22:30)

Boas fotos ajrebelo

Por aqui 16,6ºC
83%HR
1019hpa
Ceu nublado com algumas abertas


----------



## João Esteves (7 Mai 2008 às 23:05)

Boa Noite;

Mais um dia agradável de Primavera...
Portela: 16.7ºC / 75%
Nisa: 16.5ºC / 84%


----------



## Rog (7 Mai 2008 às 23:35)

Dan disse:


> Arrefeceu bastante depois da chuva.
> 
> Algumas nuvens e 15,2ºC por agora.
> 
> Extremos de hoje: 15,0ºC / 23,9ºC



Boa foto 
parece ser um local interessante

sigo com 16,2ºC


----------



## jose leça (7 Mai 2008 às 23:54)

Boas noites

Extremos de hoje.

TMax: 22,1ºC
TMin:  14,8ºC


Sigo com 16,9ºC e 78%HR. Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Mai 2008 às 00:07)

Boas noites .
Já tivemos aqui boas fotos e seguimentos vistos da Terra.
Agora aqui vai uma foto do Espaço ao início da tarde de hoje e 
dá para entender a muita parra ,sobretudo a norte, para quase nenhuma uva.






Agora,depois de uma máxima baixinha de 20,4º, seguimos com  14,3º e continua a parra de céu coberto, que se de tarde era composta de nuvens médias e altas , agora  é de nuvens baixas...
Maio ameaça, mas tarda a mostrar-se.


----------



## Turista (8 Mai 2008 às 00:34)

Boa noite a todos os "meteoloucos" 

Aqui por Peniche sigo com 17,2ºC, humidade a 86% e pressão de 1013.4 hPa.

O dia 7, foi um dia com nuvens altas e com calorzinho.
Extremos:

Max: 20,5ºC
Min: 15,3ºC

Um abraço!!


----------



## AnDré (8 Mai 2008 às 00:36)

Boa noite!

Aqui por odivelas a noite segue ventosa.
O vento está moderado, por vezes forte, de NO.
A temperatura está nos 16,2ºC e a humidade nos 84%.

Quanto a extremos de ontem:
Tmáx:25,0ºC
Tmin: 15,6ºC
Precipitação: 0,2mm.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (8 Mai 2008 às 01:17)

Boas noites, por aqui ta uma noite com uma temperatura agradavel,mas um pouco ventosa...

Temp min 14.2 ºC
Temp max 22.9 ºC
Temp actual 15.5 ºC
Pressão 1010,5 hPa
HR 88 %
Vento NW 9.6 km\h Rajada max 24.1 km\h

Aqui nao chuveu ...

Ate amanha


----------



## Fil (8 Mai 2008 às 02:05)

Boas. Por aqui formou-se nevoeiro por volta da meia noite, a temperatura neste momento é de 11,6ºC. O dia rendeu 3,2 mm no meu pluviómetro. A mínima foi de 12,2ºC às 23:55, e a máxima de 22,3ºC.


----------



## Rog (8 Mai 2008 às 08:57)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 15ºC
91%HR
1018hpa
durante a noite deu um aguaceiro moderado que rendeu 4,6mm.

Agradeço aos membros que indiquem as mínimas de hoje e máxima de ontem até às 10h para incluir na tabela. Obrigado.


----------



## vitamos (8 Mai 2008 às 09:35)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin 14,4ºC
Tmax 25,2ºC

Hoje o dia amanheceu com céu encoberto e chuva fraca, pressão em 1011hPa. Embora a temperatura às 8h30 fosse de 16,6ºC (e a partir daí começou a subir), a verdade é que a mínima que a estação registou foi sem dúvida um momento de loucura (4ºC às 5h45m). Pelo que assim hoje não tenho mínima matinal. 

Eu sabia que não devia ter deixado a estação ao pé da TV. Depois de ter visto "o dia depois de amanhã", a estação pensa que os intervalos das nuvens trazem queda repentina das temperaturas  Algum psicólogo de estações do LIDL pode-me auxiliar 

Agora a sério não me perguntem o que aconteceu que eu não sei, e ja basta o ar de parvo com que fiquei a olhar para a estação hoje


----------



## Rog (8 Mai 2008 às 10:18)

Carta de análise:






é pena que encontre sempre alguma inércia nos membros quando solicito dados


----------



## Rog (8 Mai 2008 às 10:19)

Por aqui ceu nublado com algumas abertas
15,4ºc
89%HR
1019hpa


----------



## vitamos (8 Mai 2008 às 10:20)

Rog disse:


> é pena que encontre sempre alguma inércia nos membros quando solicito dados



Oh rog tem calma... muitos certamente ainda estão a dormir


----------



## Rog (8 Mai 2008 às 10:27)

imagem de satélite mais recente


----------



## vitamos (8 Mai 2008 às 10:31)

Uma coisa em relação às imagens de satélite que achei estranho:

É certo que a forte actividade convectiva está no sudeste peninsular nesta altura. Mas por exemplo aqui em Coimbra (e até onde a vista alcança) o céu esta encoberto de nuvens surpreendentemente negras! Mas no entanto o satélite parece demasiado "limpo"


----------



## diogo (8 Mai 2008 às 10:42)

Agora: 18.5ºC , 79% HR , 1012.5 hPa , céu muito nublado e vento moderado

Mínima = 12.9ºC 

Ontem esteve mais calor do que se previa
Belas imagens da nossa serra Gil!


----------



## AnDré (8 Mai 2008 às 10:54)

Rog disse:


> é pena que encontre sempre alguma inércia nos membros quando solicito dados



Bom dia!

Desculpa lá Rog! Não foi por mal, mas só liguei o computador agora.

Por aqui céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado de Noroeste e muitos cumulos.
A temperatura está nos 17,7ºC e a humidade nos 70%.

Hoje a minima foi de 14,7ºC.


----------



## Rog (8 Mai 2008 às 10:56)

vitamos disse:


> Uma coisa em relação às imagens de satélite que achei estranho:
> 
> É certo que a forte actividade convectiva está no sudeste peninsular nesta altura. Mas por exemplo aqui em Coimbra (e até onde a vista alcança) o céu esta encoberto de nuvens surpreendentemente negras! Mas no entanto o satélite parece demasiado "limpo"



Isso é devido às imagens acima serem de infravermelho. Quanto mais frio for o objecto mais a branco fica na imagem, e quanto mais quente mais escuro. O topo das nuvens altas têm temperaturas muito frias dai aparecerem a branco, e até cirrus são facilmente identificáveis nestas imagens por esse facto. Nuvens mais baixas apresentam uma temperatura mais alta em relação a outras nuvens mais altas, nestas imagens aparecem algo esbatidas com tonalidade idêntica à da terra. São mais facilmente identificadas nas imagens de satélite no visível. 
No visível pelo contrário, quanto mais espessa for uma nuvem, mais brilhante fica no satélite, mas é difícil identificar a altura destas, pelo que utiliza-se dados do infravermelho e do visivel por vezes em conjunto. 

Nesta imagem de satélite das 9h é mais fácil identificar: nuvens a branco mais altas e frias com vários cumulunimbus à mistura, nuvens com tom amarelo são nuvens baixas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mai 2008 às 10:57)

Bom dia a todos !
Hoje, a mínima foi de *13,5 ºC* e, neste momento, estão *17,6 ºC* e céu muito nublado.


----------



## vitamos (8 Mai 2008 às 10:58)

Rog disse:


> Isso é devido às imagens acima serem de infravermelho. Quanto mais frio for o objecto mais a branco fica na imagem, e quanto mais quente mais escuro. O topo das nuvens altas têm temperaturas muito frias dai aparecerem a branco, e até cirrus são facilmente identificáveis nestas imagens por esse facto. Nuvens mais baixas apresentam uma temperatura mais alta em relação a outras mais altas, nestas imagens aparecem algo esbatidas. são mais facilmente identificadas nas imagens de satélite no visivel.



Totalmente entendido! Muito obrigado!


----------



## jpmartins (8 Mai 2008 às 12:32)

vitamos disse:


> Oh rog tem calma... muitos certamente ainda estão a dormir



Tenho pena de não poder contribuir mais cedo com dados, mas não tenho net em casa e só qd o tempo permite é que passo por aqui. Mas vou tentar Rog 
Por aqui choveu bem por volta das 11:50. O ceu neste momento está bem carregado.
Pressão 1010.9hPa
Temp: 15.4ºC
Desde as 00h até ás 9h da manha, o pluviómetro já tinha facturado 3.1 mm.


----------



## miguel (8 Mai 2008 às 12:37)

Rog eu só posso vir a net na hora de almoço da parte da manha
A mínima aqui foi de 16,0ºC
Agora vou com 21,5ºC,53%HR,1012,9hpa e vento fraco o céu está muito nublado mas com boas abertas...


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mai 2008 às 13:42)

Boa tarde!

 Obrigado pelos comentários

Aqui a mínima foi de 14,1ºC (Rog... eu tenho aulas cedo, e por vezes acordo mesmo em cima da hora e não dá para vir ao computador... depois, só da para vir quando as aulas acabam... (acabaram há pouco)... mas sempre que posso coloco os dados o mais rápido possivel)

Neste momento tenho 17,2ºC
Humidade a 70%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 14,4 km/h

Hoje, durante a madrugada cairam *1,5mm* de precipitação


----------



## HotSpot (8 Mai 2008 às 13:52)

Mínimo Hoje:  14.2 ºC (02:04) 

Os meus dados sabes sempre onde encontrar, assim não tenho que acordar cedo  pelo menos por esta razão 

A mínima de hoje foi a 2ª mais alta do ano


----------



## jpmartins (8 Mai 2008 às 14:10)

Por aqui o ceu continua mto nublado, desde as 00h até agora 4.1 mm.


----------



## *Marta* (8 Mai 2008 às 14:16)

Por aqui, chuvisca há já uma hora e troveja! Pode ser que a festa aumente de intensidade!


----------



## ct5iul (8 Mai 2008 às 14:18)

Boas pessoal

Dados da minha estaçao La Crosse - WS3600 instalada em lisboa Monsanto dia 07-05-2008

O sol nasce às: 06:36
O sol põe-se às: 20:31 
Nascer da Lua: 08:42
Pôr da Lua: 14:58
Porcentaje iluminado 16%
Temp 19ºC/ UTC 11:17
Temp Min 12.1/ UTC 23:21
Temp Max 25,6c/UTC 15:33
Pressão-1010.8Hpa UTC 21:15
Intensidade do Vento Moderada-11 km/h UTC 16:30
Direção do Vento- NW 105 UTC 18:19
Rajada max-22,1/h UTC 19:20
Umidade Relativa-67 % UTC 20.54
Chuva Precipitação-0.0mm UTC 23:55
Altitude-110Metros 
Previsão Para as Proximas 24h Céu em geral nublado,Aguaceiros,Neblina matinal
TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA PREVISTA 23.C


----------



## vitamos (8 Mai 2008 às 14:58)

Muito interessante o tempo aqui em COimbra neste momento. Céu muito nublado, não chove mas as nuvens têm a base anormalmente direita e escura, fazendo com que o céu apresente um recorte quase geométrico em que a linha de tão  carregada parece um traço negro ao longo de todo o céu!

Também nada de trovoadas...


----------



## mocha (8 Mai 2008 às 15:01)

por aqui ceu encoberto, 23ºC, não se passa nada


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mai 2008 às 16:03)

Aqui estou com 18,8ºC

A neblusidade tem vindo a diminuir...


----------



## vitamos (8 Mai 2008 às 16:12)

Gilmet disse:


> Aqui estou com 18,8ºC
> 
> A neblusidade tem vindo a diminuir...



Tem e parece que vai continuar a diminuir  ... ao que parece os pessoal do interior norte e centro é que está com sorte! As nuvens estão a crescer lá como cogumelos e de certeza que estão a assistir a umas boas trovoadas


----------



## AnDré (8 Mai 2008 às 16:15)

Boa tarde pessoal!

As nuvens estão mesmo a diminuir.
A temperatura está nos 19,1ºC a humidade nos 60%.
O vento sopra moderado de NO.
E nada de chuva, muito menos de trovoada!


----------



## Dan (8 Mai 2008 às 16:18)

Céu nublado e 18,5ºC.

Parece que se aproxima uma célula de trovoada, vem avançando de sul para norte.

Extremos de hoje: 10,3ºC / 20,9ºC


----------



## Brunomc (8 Mai 2008 às 16:39)

aqui tem estado o céu muito nublado por nuvens altas..
nada de chuva nem de trovoada o que e de admirar..

22ºC no carro às 16h


----------



## Brunomc (8 Mai 2008 às 16:47)

pelo que vi no mapa de Descargas Eléctricas Atmosféricas do Meteo parece que as trovoadas andam todas na zona interior Norte e Centro e a norte de Bragança..

hoje não houve nada aqui para o Alentejo


----------



## Brunomc (8 Mai 2008 às 16:54)

> Por aqui, chuvisca há já uma hora e troveja! Pode ser que a festa aumente de intensidade!



Marta reparei que ai para tua zona houve trovoada..na zona da Beira Interior o meteo mostra muitas descargas eléctricas


----------



## Dan (8 Mai 2008 às 17:36)

Só agora é que se fazem ouvir os primeiros trovões.

Céu nublado e 17,5ºC. 
Para além dos trovões, está também a começar a chover.


----------



## miguel (8 Mai 2008 às 17:50)

Aqui nem para a foto hoje deu...máxima de 22,3ºC apenas...agora vou com 21,0ºC,46%HR, 1011,7hpa e vento fraco 5,0km/h


----------



## miguel (8 Mai 2008 às 17:51)

AnDré disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal!
> 
> As nuvens estão mesmo a diminuir.
> A temperatura está nos 19,1ºC a humidade nos 60%.
> ...



Amanha rende mais para aqui


----------



## MSantos (8 Mai 2008 às 18:23)

Aqui o céu está muito nublado e chove de forma moderada À pouco ouvi alguns trovões(poucos) parece que já não vai haver mais...


----------



## Dan (8 Mai 2008 às 18:24)

A temperatura desceu um pouco, mas a trovoada parece ter passado. 14,5ºC por agora e continua a chover.


----------



## Dan (8 Mai 2008 às 19:05)

13,6ºC e continua a chover.


----------



## MSantos (8 Mai 2008 às 19:17)

Dan disse:


> 13,6ºC e continua a chover.



Sem duvida 
Já se ouve trovoada de novo, parece que está longe...


----------



## Dan (8 Mai 2008 às 19:25)

MSantos disse:


> Sem duvida
> Já se ouve trovoada de novo, parece que está longe...



Sim, ainda vai trovejando. Parece que se está a aproximar novamente.


----------



## MSantos (8 Mai 2008 às 19:42)

Boa foto Dan exemplefica bem como está o céu neste momento bem escuro e cinzento 
Parece-me que estás na zona norte da cidade, eu estou no sul de Bragança, no Bairro Artur Mirandela


----------



## Dan (8 Mai 2008 às 19:44)

MSantos disse:


> Boa foto Dan exemplefica bem como está o céu neste momento bem escuro e cinzento
> Parece-me que estás na zona norte da cidade, eu estou no sul de Bragança, no Bairro Artur Mirandela



Sim, estou a norte, mas a olhar para sul. Aquela nuvem mais escura estava a entrar de SW.


----------



## João Soares (8 Mai 2008 às 19:47)

_Extremos do dia 07.Maio_

Max: *26.2ºC*
Min: *12.9ºC*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoje, ainda choveu durante a manha, de tarde teve sempre o ceu muito nublado mas nao choveu
Min: *15.5ºC*
Max: *21.2ºC*

Por agora estao *16.8ºC*, pressao 1013.2hPa e hum 71%


----------



## AnDré (8 Mai 2008 às 19:49)

Estou para aqui a roer-me todo com a vossa conversa do tempo em Bragança!
Mas continuem! Eu gosto de sofrer! Sempre vai dando para alimentar os olhos!

Porque por aqui segue o céu nublado e comente nublado, com vento moderado de NO e 61%.

Hoje a máxima foi baixinha: 19,8ºC.
E a minima (14,7ºC) por este andar ainda pode ser batida.
*
EDIT:*
Ah, sigo com 15,9ºC. O mesmo que Queluz e a Portela! tudo em sintonia

PS: Já agora, o que é que significa este tópico estar "inamovível"?


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mai 2008 às 19:51)

Bela foto Dan! Aí por Bragança deve estar bom, mesmo... ja por aqui, o céu está apenas muito nublado... e com boas abertas...

Aqui estou com 15,8ºC
Humidade a 70%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 4,3 km/h (ás 13:21 atingiu os 22,3 km/h)

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 14,1ºC (6:42) provavelmente ainda hoje bato esta minima
MÁXIMA: 19,1ºC (16:51)


----------



## Dan (8 Mai 2008 às 19:56)

12,5ºC e chove agora com mais intensidade.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Mai 2008 às 19:58)

Máximo Hoje:  23.4 ºC (12:50) 

Também me parece que vou bater a mínima da manha.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mai 2008 às 20:30)

Boas, por aqui, céu por vezes nublado, depois pouco nublado, esta tarde ainda pingou mas não contabilizei nada.

Temperatura Máxima: 23.7ºC
Temperatura mínima: 15.1ºC


----------



## jose leça (8 Mai 2008 às 20:40)

Boa noite

Hoje registei 19,6ºC de máxima, e uma mínima matinal de 16,1ºC, mas neste momento já vou nos 15,4ºC cm 70%HR.
Céu muto nublado, e o vento sopra moderado de NW.


----------



## henriquesillva (8 Mai 2008 às 21:05)

*Boas, por Guimarães:*

T min.........................15.4º
T máx........................20.1º

H min.........................47%
H máx........................77%

Pressão actual.............1012 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mai 2008 às 21:36)

Estou com a mínima do dia, 13,8ºC, no momento...
Humidade a 78%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 3,9 km/h


----------



## diogo (8 Mai 2008 às 22:58)

Agora tenho:
ESTAÇÃO LIDL - 10.6ºC , 90% , 1013.8 hPa , previsão: céu muito nublado.
OREGON AWS888N - 11.1ºC , 67% , 1013hPa , previsão: céu pouco nublado.
Estão separadas por 10cm e têm tanta diferença!

Máxima hoje: 20.0ºC

Na rua - céu praticamente limpo , vento fraco

Boa noite


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Mai 2008 às 23:07)

Boa noite! Aqui pela Lagoa, Ilha de São Miguel, já cheira quase a verão. Dia excelente com céu pouco nublado na maior parte do dia.

Tmin - 12,8ºC

Tmax - 23,2ºC

Actual - 16,8ºC


----------



## Rog (8 Mai 2008 às 23:15)

Boa noite
Por aqui 15,4ºC
Ceu nublado
73%HR
1022hpa


----------



## Gerofil (8 Mai 2008 às 23:24)

ESTREMOZ (Hoje): Temperatura máxima - 22,8 ºC (16h42); Temperatura actual (Mínima desde ontem) - 11,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1012 hPa.

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima - 7,7 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima - 28,2 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mai 2008 às 23:39)

Que tempo de cáca  nem sim nem sopas.

As mínimas parece que pararam no tempo  são sempre quase a mesma coisa  já as máximas não passam dos 25ºC ehehe.

Por aqui sigo com 12.5ºC  céu pouco nublado a pressão está nos 1013hpa o vento está fraco de norte.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Mai 2008 às 23:51)

Rog disse:


> Boa noite
> Por aqui 15,4ºC
> Ceu nublado
> 73%HR
> 1022hpa



Rog se quizeres e poderes também podes introduzir os valores máximos e minimos das minhas temperaturas na tua carta de superficie, como já fazes com outros elementos do forum.


----------



## jose leça (8 Mai 2008 às 23:59)

Mínima do dia: 14,7ºC


----------



## Rog (9 Mai 2008 às 00:05)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Rog se quizeres e poderes também podes introduzir os valores máximos e minimos das minhas temperaturas na tua carta de superficie, como já fazes com outros elementos do forum.



Sim já tenho utilizado por várias vezes os teus dados nas cartas.. como nesta do dia 7
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/71520-post246.html
por vezes não aparece na carta, porque os dados nao me chegaram a tempo de os incluir. 

Para a carta que faço de análise de satélite de manhã, recolho os dados do forum até às 10h, de máxima do dia anterior, mínima do dia, e valor total de precipitação do dia anterior. A disponibilização destes dados todos, estão dependentes do espaço que possa ter na carta, (e tb do tempo que tiver disponível para a fazer )...


----------



## João Soares (9 Mai 2008 às 00:16)

A minima de ontem (08.05) foi de *13.9ºC*

Por agora sigo com* 13.7ºC*, 73%humidade, 1012.1hPa de pressao, o ceu esta nublado


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (9 Mai 2008 às 00:26)

Boas noites 


Temp min 12.2 ºC
Temp max 18.8 ºC
Temp actual 12.1 
HR 85 % 
Pressão 1013 hPa 
Vento 0 km\h. Rajada max 12 km\h NW 

Cumprimentos e ate amanha


----------



## Turista (9 Mai 2008 às 00:40)

Boas, aqui por Peniche, ontem foi um dia mais fresco com uma máxima de 17ºc e mínima de 14,5ºC

De momento:
15,4ºC
71% de humidade
1017.3 hPa

Abraços!


----------



## Turista (9 Mai 2008 às 00:42)

Rog disse:


> Sim já tenho utilizado por várias vezes os teus dados nas cartas.. como nesta do dia 7
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/71520-post246.html
> por vezes não aparece na carta, porque os dados nao me chegaram a tempo de os incluir.
> 
> Para a carta que faço de análise de satélite de manhã, recolho os dados do forum até às 10h, de máxima do dia anterior, mínima do dia, e valor total de precipitação do dia anterior. A disponibilização destes dados todos, estão dependentes do espaço que possa ter na carta, (e tb do tempo que tiver disponível para a fazer )...



Também podes incluir os meus dados...  quando houver espaço, claro...


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Mai 2008 às 00:57)

Por aqui, depois do chuvisco/chuva fraca ( 3,1 mm) da manhã  algo estranho, porque vinha acompanhado com brisa/vento fraco de Nor-nordeste,instalou-se o Noroeste moderado, fresco como é seu timbre por estas bandas,e o céu permaneceu pouco nublado à tardinha.
A instabilidade acontecia muito a Leste...
A máx. não ultrapassou os 18.9º,
ao contrário de muita Europa ,bem a norte, que já ultrapassa os vinte e tal...


----------



## Fil (9 Mai 2008 às 01:19)

Por cá a máxima chegou até aos 19,4ºC e a mínima foi de 10,7ºC. Hoje a temperatura vai finalmente voltar a descer dos 10ºC, que é a temperatura que tenho neste momento. A precipitação total do dia foi de 6,6 mm.


----------



## AnDré (9 Mai 2008 às 07:51)

Bom dia pessoal!

Por aqui hoje tive uma minima de 11,9ºC.

Ontem os extremos foram:
Tmin:13,2ºC
Tmáx:19,8ºC
Precipitação: 0,0mm


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mai 2008 às 08:05)

Bom dia!!

Ontem, as 23:59 tive a minima do dia, de 12,6ºC

Aqui a minima foi baixinha... *10,8ºC*

Neste momento 12,3ºC
Humidade a 83%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h

Céu muito nublado por cumulus... e cumulus congestus


----------



## jpmartins (9 Mai 2008 às 09:18)

Bom dia
Ontem 
- Temp. min. 12.3ºC
- Temp. max. 19.7ºC

Por aqui o ceu apresenta algumas abertas entre as nuvens bem negras que vão passando.
Temp. 16.1ºC
Pressão 1012.3 hPa


----------



## vitamos (9 Mai 2008 às 09:25)

Bom dia!

Apesar da maluqueira da minha estação ontem, e analisando ontem a minha temperatura ás 8 da manha superior a 16ºC, posso afirmar sem dúvida nenhuma que o valor mínimo foi atingido já mesmo ao final do dia! Assim:

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *13,8ºC *(23h59m)
Tmax *19,5ºC *

Hoje tive mínima matinal de *12,2ºC*. A pressão está em *1013 hPa*. Céu pouco nublado mas as poucas nuvens são bem interessantes! A tarde de hoje promete bem mais do que a de ontem


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Mai 2008 às 09:26)

Por aqui, depois de uma mínima de 11.1º estamos com 15.7º.
O céu está cheio de cumulus que já têm algum desenvolvimento vertical.
Será hoje que as trovoadas também chegarão ao litoral?


----------



## Rog (9 Mai 2008 às 09:44)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 14,9ºC
80%HR
1021hpa


Se possível, peço aos membros que coloquem a máxima de ontem e mínima de hoje para utilizar na carta. Obrigado


----------



## vitamos (9 Mai 2008 às 09:50)

nimboestrato disse:


> Por aqui, depois de uma mínima de 11.1º estamos com 15.7º.
> O céu está cheio de cumulus que já têm algum desenvolvimento vertical.
> Será hoje que as trovoadas também chegarão ao litoral?



Caro nimboestrato, na minha opinião e embora não esteja previsto pelo IM nem por outras fontes, acho que sim! Confesso que ainda não vi modelos hoje (e  sabemos que não lidam bem com esta situação) mas a ideia que me davam ontem é que a  instabilidade que apanhava o nordeste do país de certa forma parecia "enrolar" e hoje o início do desenvolvimento da convectividade iria começar mais para oeste um pouco. Agora aquilo que me parecia até pelas quantidades de precipitação previstas é que enrolaria mais a sul na zona litoral puxando depois novamente para nordeste (o que até seria giro para mim uma vez que mais daqui a pouco vou para Lisboa  ) Mas isto foi aquilo que me pareceu e acima de tudo estas situações são uma lotaria (já dizia a Srª Teresa Abrantes esta manhã "pode estar a chover aqui e logo ao lado não...")


----------



## mocha (9 Mai 2008 às 10:06)

bom dia a todos desde ja votos de um bom fim de semana, por aqui ceu com algumas nuvens, vamos la a ver o que isto vai dar, sigo com 17ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mai 2008 às 10:08)

Por aqui neste momento céu magnifico  mesmo que não descarregue nada já é uma boa beleza 





Ontem tive uma máxima de 19.1ºC.

Hoje tive uma mínima de 10.9ºC  neste momento estou com 16.6ºC.

A pressão está nos 1012hpa  o vento está fraco.


----------



## jpmartins (9 Mai 2008 às 10:11)

Rog disse:


> Bom dia,
> Por aqui 14,9ºC
> 80%HR
> 1021hpa
> ...



Aqui vai
Max de ontem 19.7ºC
Min de hoje 11.4ºC


----------



## HotSpot (9 Mai 2008 às 10:27)

E sou mais um que tive minima ontem perto da meia-noite:

Mínimo Ontem:  13.0 ºC (23:59) 

Hoje:

Mínimo Hoje:  11.0 ºC (06:35) 

Ve-se aqui e ali uns aguaceiros a cair.


----------



## Rog (9 Mai 2008 às 10:34)

Agradeço a todos a colaboração


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Mai 2008 às 10:35)

Bom dia! 

Por aqui manhã de céu com boas abertas, quase pouco nublado aqui pela Lagoa e seu concelho. 

Tmin - 12,5ºC


----------



## Turista (9 Mai 2008 às 12:55)

Boas a todos!
Por aqui o sol está envergonhado e vão ocorrendo alguns chuviscos.
Sigo com 16,9ºC / 65% de humidade / 1013.4 hPa.

Abraço!


----------



## vitamos (9 Mai 2008 às 12:56)

Por Coimbra o céu continua pouco nublado, não chove nem troveja, mas as poucas nuvens do céu são cada vez mais ameaçadoras.

Pelo alentejo já existem algumas descargas... e com a tarde mais brindes eléctricos certamente por este Portugal fora...

EDIT: Agora o céu já está bastante mais nublado e começa a ameaçar chover!


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2008 às 13:06)

Tive uma mínima de 12,6ºC
Neste momento vou com 19,5ºC, 44%HR,1013hpa o céu muito nublado com muitos cumulos e alguns fios de chuva não muito longe! no radar já dá para ver algmas trovoadas  bow


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mai 2008 às 13:11)

*Tromba-d'água e granizo destroem hortas na Vilariça*
(Título do jornal)





"O São Pedro anda de mal connosco ou nós com ele", desabafava António Lopes, ao fim da tarde de ontem, enquanto tentava desafogar as suas culturas, em Sampaio, Vila Flor. Durante mais de duas horas choveu torrencialmente e caiu algum granizo naquela zona do vale da Vilariça (concelhos de Vila Flor, Alfândega da Fé e Torre de Moncorvo). Vinhas e hortas ficaram completamente alagadas. Os agricultores temem perder as colheitas que lhe garantem sustento.
De galochas, calças e casaco impermeáveis, António, 60 anos, lutava em vão. "É impossível. Esta zona da Ribeira Velha e do Vale do Mouro fazem uma poça e não há hipótese de tirar a água daqui", justificava. Feijão, batata, ervilha, pepino, alface, fava, tomate, repolho, entre outras culturas, correm o risco de apodrecer. De "melar", como dizem em Sampaio os agricultores, que já começam a deitar contas à vida. "Os anos bissextos são lixados", lastimava-se Carlos Abade. Saíra da sua horta às 15 horas, quando começou a chover, mal sabia que lá voltaria dali a três horas para conferir um cenário que o deixou de rastos. Sem medo de se enganar, Carlos fala já num "prejuízo enorme", pois a maior parte das pessoas que vivem nas aldeias da Vilariça têm hortas. "É daqui que se tira muito do sustento. Plantamos, colhemos e depois vendemos nas feiras", sublinhava.
Domingos Pires, 72 anos, lembra-se de outras trombas de água semelhantes, a última "há mais de 20 anos". E dessa vez "não se safou quase nada", pelo que teme que desta vez aconteça o mesmo. Até porque a água é barrenta e o mais certo é "ir tudo pelo ar". "Tenho cem sacos de batatas semeadas e vão aí apodrecer todas", perspectiva. António Lopes calcula que "a água poderá estar ali empoçada durante uma semana, ou mais".
Domingos não poupa nas lamentações "Nunca nos deram nada". Salienta que por essa mesa razão as pessoas "já nem se queixam". "Se fossem os alentejanos queixavam-se logo e pediam compensações, nós aqui nem para isso servimos", desabafava, apoiado na enxada com que tentava desviar a água da horta. Os agricultores calculam ainda que as barragens de regadio que existem a montante daquela zona "seguraram muita água, caso contrário agora é que ia tudo por aí abaixo".  

Eduardo Pinto

Jornal de Notícias


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mai 2008 às 13:35)

Aqui estou agora com *16,5ºC*
Humidade a 59%
Pressãoa 1012 hPa (acabou de baixar dos 1013 hPa)
Vento a 12,2 km/h

O céu está muito nublado por cumulus... por vezes, avistam-se uns cumulus congestus...


----------



## olheiro (9 Mai 2008 às 13:59)

Boa tarde:

Embora se tenha verificado uma acalmia no estado do tempo com o aparecimento de algumas abertas, ao fiim da manha (cerca do 12,30), caíram por estas bandas fortes aguaceiros. Um deles, foi mesmo assustador.......


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2008 às 14:03)

Algumas fotos eram 13h...






















Para quem gosta ao nataural:







19ºC, 44%HR, 1012hpa, 7,2 km/h


----------



## squidward (9 Mai 2008 às 14:42)

por aqui passou um aguaceiro forte e que deixou um trovão seguiu em direcção a Sudeste (Margem sul). Por agora ceu nublado com algumas abertas, espero que venham mais trovoadas


----------



## AnDré (9 Mai 2008 às 14:53)

Por aqui ainda não caíu nada mais que alguns meros pingos.
A tarde segue com bastante nublosidade, mas chuva nada. 

Por agora 18,0ºC e 54% de humidade.
O vento sopra moderado de NO.

Pelo radar do IM, a coisa parece andar animada entre Setubal e Évora. 
Mas para aqui não vislumbro que possa vir grande coisa.


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2008 às 14:57)

Cai agora aqui um aguaceiro forte...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Mai 2008 às 15:06)

Por aqui, tarde sol e temperatura amena. Céu com boas abertas

Chuva aqui em São Miguel, talvez só amanhã


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2008 às 15:24)

Forte aguaceiro e com granizo a mistura...ouvi um trovão ao longe


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mai 2008 às 15:26)

Aqui cairam umas pingas pelas 8:00
Há pouco também cairam umas pingas, que só molharam o vidro...
Segundo o pluviometro... ainda vou com 0,0mm

Neste momento estou com *15,7ºC* (está fresquinho está...)
Humidade a 66%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 6,1 kmh (chegou há poco aos* 25,9 km/h*)


----------



## Vince (9 Mai 2008 às 15:28)




----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2008 às 15:31)

Assim da gosto ver e ouvir ela a cair! :P















17,8ºC, 67%HR, 1012hpa


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Mai 2008 às 15:47)

V.R.S.A

Depois de umas forte chuvadas(aguaceiros) a trovoada começa!!! Isto promete esta tarde aqui no Sotavento!!! 



Mas que ainda fraquita ja estou a matar saudades!!!

As formaçoes estao ao rubro por aqui!!!


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mai 2008 às 16:21)

Cumulonimbos com cerca de 1000 metros de altitude vão passando a cerca de 10 / 15 quilómetros a Noroeste de Estremoz. Pressão atmosférica de 1011 hPa.


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2008 às 16:31)

Acabei de ver algo muito suspeito que a mim não me deixa duvidas!! nuvem funil ou mini tornado não deu para ver até onde ia...maldito prédio tive de fazer um crop porque estava muito longe e nem com o zoom máximo se destinguia bem...


----------



## AnDré (9 Mai 2008 às 16:37)

Seria mesmo um mini-tornado miguel?

Aqui, finalmente, há algo para me alegrar os olhos!




18,0ºC e 56% de humidade.


----------



## Brunomc (9 Mai 2008 às 16:42)

muitas trovoadas por aqui..a pior foi as 15h30 deixou muito granizo

neste momento passa uma a norte de vendas novas..retiro o que disse acho que se dirige para vendas novas..

vem de noroeste pa sudeste

12ºC neste momento


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2008 às 16:42)

Pois não sei André! assim que ficou na ponta do prédio se esfumou em poucos segundos mas ele ainda durou uns 2/3 minutos que tenha visto porque quando vi já estava formado mas muito fininho até que ficou mais grosso...


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mai 2008 às 16:44)

Bom apanhado Miguel!
Mais um caso interessante

Aqui ja cai um aguaceiro fraco... e estou com *15,0ºC*


----------



## Brunomc (9 Mai 2008 às 16:46)

pelo que vi no radar do meteo..aqui o alentejo ta a ter uma tardada de trovoada acompanhada de granizo de vez enquando


----------



## *Marta* (9 Mai 2008 às 16:59)

Aqui na Guarda, apesar das lindas nuvens, está uma tarde de sol que até chateia!!!  

Vou aproveitar o dia de trabalho mais curto e vou tirar umas fotos!


----------



## Vince (9 Mai 2008 às 17:03)

miguel disse:


> Acabei de ver algo muito suspeito



Pois realmente é pena a distancia e os prédios que não dão para conclusões, mas mais uma vez me parece que poderá ser pelo menos uma funnel cloud. A ver se aparece alguma notícia sobre o assunto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Mai 2008 às 17:08)

Boas, por aqui, céu entre muito e pouco nublado, nada de trovoadas, segundo o radar mais para os lados do Tornado, em Faro por volta das 13 horas chovia bem, e em Olhão choveu por volta das 14h20m, mas não registei nada.

Mas que raio, agora que começa a semana académica o tempo está sempre maluco, o ano passado choveu e este ano vai pelo mesmo caminho.


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2008 às 17:10)

Vince disse:


> Pois realmente é pena a distancia e os prédios que não dão para conclusões, mas mais uma vez me parece que poderá ser pelo menos uma funnel cloud. A ver se aparece alguma notícia sobre o assunto.



Ali para aquela lado fica o rio sado e as fábricas...

Máxima de 20,0ºC
Agora vou com 19,1ºC, 47%HR, 1012hpa céu com grandes cumulos


----------



## Brunomc (9 Mai 2008 às 17:13)

aqui caiu um porradão de granizo aos 16h50..antes de xegar a minha casa ja se ouvia a quase a 500m..

eram pedrinhas bem grandes..nem pequenas nem grandes quase medias..

la se vai as horas de trabalho passadas na horta..o granizo destroi tudo


----------



## jpmartins (9 Mai 2008 às 17:19)

Por aqui tudo mto calmo, os cumulos vão passando, já vi a coisa com melhor figura que agora. Qu saudades de uma boa


----------



## Brunomc (9 Mai 2008 às 17:24)

mais uma 

hoje no alentejo não param...


----------



## Brunomc (9 Mai 2008 às 17:30)

trovoada a passar a sul de vendas novas..

so oiço os trovões aqui..


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mai 2008 às 17:36)

ESTREMOZ (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 8,3 ºC (06h42); Temperatura máxima - 19,6 ºC (13h37); Temperatura actual - 13,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1011 hPa.

*Tarde de aguaceiros fracos sem trovoada. Parece que o resto da tarde vai ser animada um pouco por todo o continente.*

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima - 7,7 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima - 28,2 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## squidward (9 Mai 2008 às 17:36)

Mais um grande registo Miguel tou a ver que para esses lados a coisa anda animada. Aqui apenas sol, apesar de ter caído um aguaceiro fraco por volta das 16h.

ps-Será que neste ano de 2008 vamos ter um recorde de ocorrências deste tipo de fenómenos (tornados, funnel-clouds, trombas-de-água) em Portugal???


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2008 às 17:37)

Hoje tou batido para as fotos  :assobio







18,8ºC, 48%HR, 1012hoa


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mai 2008 às 17:43)

*Vila Nova de Foz Côa: Mau tempo destruiu vinhas na freguesia de Chãs*

Uma forte queda de granizo registada quinta-feira no concelho de Vila Nova de Foz Côa destruiu cerca de 50 hectares de vinha na área da freguesia de Chãs, disse hoje à Lusa fonte autárquica. Segundo o presidente da Junta de Freguesia de Chãs, António Lourenço, que também pertence à direcção da Adega Cooperativa de Foz Côa, a chuva e a forte queda de granizo, "afectaram seriamente" as vinhas existentes na freguesia, que está integrada na Região Demarcada do Douro.
"O mau tempo afectou entre 40 a 50 hectares de vinha e todos os viticultores da freguesia, que são cerca de 50, foram atingidos pela intempérie" disse o autarca. António Lourenço contou que o granizo que caiu "era de dimensões muito grandes". "Ainda hoje de manhã encontrei dois os três montes dele que ainda não tinha derretido", adiantou.
"Temos vinhas que ficaram praticamente sem folhas e outras que ficaram com as folhas furadas pelo granizo. Os rebentos mais novos partiram ao meio e estão virados para o chão", contou, salientando que uma situação desta natureza nunca tinha sido registada anteriormente. Durante a manhã de hoje, o autarca acompanhou técnicos da Zona Agrária de Foz Côa que estiveram no terreno a efectuar um primeiro levantamento dos estragos provocados pela queda de chuva e granizo.
António Lourenço admite que os viticultores necessitarão de apoios para fazer face à situação, pois "isto implica, além da perda da produção, custos acrescidos, porque os agricultores têm que fazer tratamentos para não perderem as videiras afectadas". "Vão ter mais custos e não vão ter receitas com as videiras porque algumas estão irremediavelmente perdidas", assegurou.
António Lourenço referiu que os viticultores atingidos pela intempérie esperam que "os serviços do Ministério da Agricultura colaborem e dêem ajudas". Salientou que a direcção da Adega Cooperativa fica também a aguardar pelo levantamento dos prejuízos "para depois ver qual a melhor forma de solicitar as ajudas necessárias".
Os agricultores da freguesia de Chãs referem que a intempérie registada na tarde de quinta-feira também causou alguns danos em culturas hortícolas e em olivais.

Sapo Notícias


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Mai 2008 às 17:50)

V.R.S.A

Por aqui a festa continua com trovoadas e aguaceiros fortes e algunsfunnel clouds envergonhados que teimam em nao se desenvolver...

Mas esta lindo este ceu!!!


----------



## jpmartins (9 Mai 2008 às 17:53)

]ToRnAdO[;71766 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A
> 
> Por aqui a festa continua com trovoadas e aguaceiros fortes e algunsfunnel clouds envergonhados que teimam em nao se desenvolver...
> 
> Mas esta lindo este ceu!!!



E fotos está uma pessoa a passar o deserto ou menos umas fotos para alegrar a vista.
Boas fotos Miguel
Por aqui tudo calmo.


----------



## Dan (9 Mai 2008 às 17:54)

Céu nublado e 14,4ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 9,5ºC / 16,7ºC


----------



## Brunomc (9 Mai 2008 às 17:55)

o Miguel tem umas fotos espectaculares..


----------



## Dan (9 Mai 2008 às 18:01)

miguel disse:


>



Vai um ano muito movimentado


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Mai 2008 às 18:08)

jpmartins disse:


> E fotos está uma pessoa a passar o deserto ou menos umas fotos para alegrar a vista.
> Boas fotos Miguel
> Por aqui tudo calmo.




Ja as tenho ... vou trartar agora disso!!!


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2008 às 18:23)

O céu hoje está como eu gosto muito fotogenico.Mas adorava mesmo poder tirar umas fotos a raios a noite isso sim que já nem me lembro da ultima  








17,9ºC, 53%HR, 1012hpa, 4,3km/h E


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Mai 2008 às 18:26)

Ora ca vao algumas...





























E a ultima neste momento...






Kem é que me aumenta as imagens???

Epero que gostem... foi mesmo á ultima da hora!!


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mai 2008 às 18:44)

Não sei como é que as coisas estão pelos vossos lados mas aqui está um windchill que não se pode  o que estraga as possiveis trovoadas todas  bom registo e boas fotos Miguel tal como o Tornado. 

Tive uma máxima de 19.1ºC igual a ontem  agora estou com 15.6ºC.

A pressão está nos 1012hpa o vento está moderado.

Céu a ficar limpo progressivamente.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Mai 2008 às 18:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não sei como é que as coisas estão pelos vossos lados mas aqui está um windchill que não se pode  o que estraga as possiveis trovoadas todas  bom registo Miguel
> 
> Tive uma máxima de 19.1ºC igual a ontem  agora estou com 15.6ºC.
> 
> ...




é um bocadinho para todos...


----------



## Brunomc (9 Mai 2008 às 18:56)

acho que ja se acabaram as trovoadas por hoje..

alguem sabe previões para esta noite e para amanha ??


----------



## MSantos (9 Mai 2008 às 19:02)

Aqui em Bragança ainda não choveu hoje, pelo menos que eu tenha dado por isso O céu está nublado com algumas abertas, o vento tambem se faz sentir.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Mai 2008 às 19:05)

Máxima mais baixa do mês para já.

Máximo Hoje:  21.3 ºC (15:20) 

Aqui para variar a trovoada e precipitação passa toda ao lado.


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Mai 2008 às 19:13)

boas

mais um bom registo Miguel

neste momento na Arrábida está um cb monstro  vou ver se dá para tirar uma boa foto 

grande nuvens hoje, alguma animação 

abraços


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Mai 2008 às 19:25)

boas

estou longe mas mesmo assim acho que dá para ver  a tal nuvem que falava sobre a Arrábida













abraços


----------



## João Soares (9 Mai 2008 às 19:30)

Hoje a minima foi *11.1ºC*

Nao, choveu durante a tarde nem de manha, mas o ceu esteve sempre nublado...

A maxima atingiu os *19.6ºC*

Por agora, ceu muito nublado, *16.0ºC*, hum 68% e pressao 1012.7hPa

Nem trovoadas, nem granizo, nem chuva... tou num sitio anti-temporal


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mai 2008 às 20:07)

Boas fotos!!!

Aqui a máxima nãom passou de *17,3ºC*

Neste momento 14,4ºC
Humidade 68%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 9,0 km/h

Chuviscou uns minutos, mas o pluviometro não acusa nada (a escala é de 0,5mm em 0,5mm...)... devem ter sido uns 0,2mm


----------



## Henrique (9 Mai 2008 às 20:31)

Nuvens miseraveis, chuvisco ao inicio da tarde...que tristesa por estes lados, fogo =(


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mai 2008 às 20:35)

Esta a cair mais um aguaceiro... e desta vez não é fraco... mas sim moderado!

Temperatura nos 13,8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mai 2008 às 20:43)

*Primavera no Alentejo (Estremoz e arredores): Tarde de aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersas*


----------



## vitamos (9 Mai 2008 às 21:02)

Ora boas noites!

Neste momento já em Lisboa...

E que viagem meus amigos... não tanto pelas chuvadas que caíam a espaços mas sobretudo pelas nuvens com um desenvolvimento vertical incrível... há já muito tempo que não via nada assim... ou então só agora comecei a olhar para estes fenómenos com olhos de ver!

Que excelentes fotos Miguel! Sobre o possível mini-tornado não duvido nada. Durante a viagem não vi nada assim mas reparei em nuvens anormalmente baixas... aliás tudo no autocarro vinha a olhar pela janela... é raro ver nuvens tão escuras a uma altura tão baixa, sendo base de nuvens altíssimas... Na zona de Leiria eram autênticas torres 
Mas nessas nuvens baixas havia algumas que pareciam mesmo que iriam formar um funil uma vez que se desprendiam pontas! Mas não vi nada tocar no solo nem tão perto afunilar o suficiente... mas isto realmente anda a "ferver" em situações extremas!

Edit: falei nas fotos do Miguel mas agora estava também a  olhar para as do gerofil e vi as outras mais para trás... todas muito boas! Obrigado a todos!!


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mai 2008 às 21:04)

Por aqui caiu um ligeiro aguaceiro o que fez cair a temperatura para 12.0ºC  estamos em que mês


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Mai 2008 às 22:13)

Boa noite! O dia de sol com boas abertas, mas agora para a noite está a tornar-se muito nublado.

Valores de Hoje

Tmin - 12,5ºC
Tmax - 21,9ºC
Actual - 17,6ºC

Hmin - 67%
Hmax - 83%
Hmax - 76%


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Mai 2008 às 22:44)

BOAS

aqui fica mais umas fotos de hoje.












sem qualquer ajuste a maquina estava em modo paisagem  com algum zoom 

ainda vem alguma chuvinha.

abraços


----------



## dgstorm (9 Mai 2008 às 23:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui caiu um ligeiro aguaceiro o que fez cair a temperatura para 12.0ºC  estamos em que mês



POdes crer, aqui tambem começou agora a chover a temperatura começou a descer e sigo com 11,0ºC !


----------



## Rog (9 Mai 2008 às 23:17)

ajrebelo disse:


> BOAS
> 
> aqui fica mais umas fotos de hoje.
> 
> ...



Boas fotos, exelente contraste


----------



## Rog (9 Mai 2008 às 23:23)

miguel disse:


> Hoje tou batido para as fotos  :assobio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas fotos miguel, gostei particularmente desta!
Mais alguns dados sobre o funnel cloud, ou possível tornado?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Mai 2008 às 23:25)

Por aqui neste momento, muitas nuvens e 17,4ºC 79% Hr


----------



## jose leça (9 Mai 2008 às 23:28)

Boa noite:

Extremos de hoje:

TMax: 20,2ºC
TMin:  13,2ºC

Sigo com 14,3ºC e 69%HR, céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco


----------



## Rog (9 Mai 2008 às 23:47)

Por aqui 14,9ºc
ceu nublado
77%HR
1023hpa

Vi hoje o maior navio do mundo que esteve no Funchal, na primeira escala da sua viagem inaugural.






mais fotos e dados...


----------



## Rog (10 Mai 2008 às 00:52)

Por este momento 14,7ºC
76%HR
1022hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## Quimera (10 Mai 2008 às 00:56)

Onde moro está a cair uma carga de granizo. Até está a entrar pela chaminé da minha cozinha.


----------



## AnDré (10 Mai 2008 às 01:32)

Boa noite.

Ontem, por volta das 18:00 ainda caíram umas pedras de granizo batidas a vento, mas de trovoada nada.

Extremos de ontem:
Tmin:11,9ºC
Tmáx:18,7ºC
Humidade minima: 44%
Humidade máxima: 90%
Precipitação: 1,1mm

Por agora, tenho 12,0ºC, 95% e 1,1mm acumulados desde as 0h.
O que prefaz 2,2mm até ao momento.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (10 Mai 2008 às 01:45)

Boas camaradas.

Por aqui chuveu alguma coisa.

Dia 9 de Maio

Temp min 10.7 ºC
Temp max 17.2 ºC

Dia 10 de Maio 1h43 

Temp Actual 11.6 ºC
Pressao 1012.5 hPA
Vento NNW 20.4 km\h

Ate amanha a noite camaradas, amanha passo o dia em peniche pode ser que traga umas boas fotos


----------



## AnDré (10 Mai 2008 às 09:30)

Bom dia!

Por aqui caiu há pouco um aguaceiro.
Desde as 0h acumulei 2,4mm

A temperatura minima hoje foi de 11,6ºC

Neste momento, estão 13,4ºC e 95% de humidade.


----------



## Dan (10 Mai 2008 às 10:17)

Bom dia.

Chuva fraca e 11,2ºC por agora.

Mínima de 8,8ºC.


----------



## vitamos (10 Mai 2008 às 10:29)

Bom dia:

Hoje em Lisboa - Calçada Carriche!

Noite de aguaceiros, a avaliar pelas ruas molhadas. O céu encontra-se bastante nublado por nuvens escuras a oeste, pelo que é natural que chegue alguma animação daqui a pouco.

Dados meteorológicos serão sensivelmente os mesmos que o meu vizinho André apresentar


----------



## diogo (10 Mai 2008 às 11:13)

Agora: 16.0ºC , 90% HR , 1013 hPa , céu muito nublado. Durante a noite ainda houve alguma .

Máxima de ontem: *18.0ºC*
Mínima de hoje: *9.8ºC*


----------



## dgstorm (10 Mai 2008 às 11:16)

Que imagem de satelite brutal, um conjunto de nuvens assim com uma linha tao bem definida, até parece que está a separar qualquer coisa ! 

http://sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp


----------



## Rog (10 Mai 2008 às 11:22)




----------



## Rog (10 Mai 2008 às 11:23)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 17,2ºc
ceu nublado com abertas
71&HR
1022hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mai 2008 às 11:24)

Por aqui noite de alguma chuva que rendeu 3 mm 

Tive uma mínima de 10ºC  e agora estou com uns ricos 16.0ºC.

A pressão está nos 1013hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Dan (10 Mai 2008 às 11:25)

12,4ºC e continua a chuva fraca. 

Mais umas imagens da Primavera por estes lados.


----------



## João Soares (10 Mai 2008 às 11:49)

Durante a noite ainda caiu uns aguaceiros fracos, e a minima registada foi de *11.0ºC*

Por agora, ceu muito nublado, *19.8ºC*, hum 68% e pressao 1015.9hPa


----------



## Rog (10 Mai 2008 às 12:10)

Por aqui ceu pouco nublado
18,4ºc
67%HR
1022hpa


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mai 2008 às 12:26)

Boa tarde a todos! ...

Em Mira-Sintra a minima foi de *10,7ºC* pelas 02:16
Neste momento estou com 15,8ºC

A chuva desta noite rendeu-me *3,5mm*
Ontem fiquei-me com *1,0mm*


----------



## HotSpot (10 Mai 2008 às 13:24)

Mínimo Hoje:  *11.1 ºC* (02:56) 

Já cairam umas pingas mas nem chegou para contabilizar 0,2 mm. Continuo às secas...

Muito vento e rajada máxima até ao momento de *53 km/h*


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Mai 2008 às 13:41)

Por aqui, neste momento está a pingar, sigo com 18.7ºC em pleno Maio, e a mínima de 9.5ºC


----------



## AnDré (10 Mai 2008 às 13:50)

Aqui, agora um pouco mais quentinho.
18,6ºC (máxima até ao momento) e 67%.

Durante a manhã foram caindo aguaceiros fracos de apenas alguns segundos que não chegaram a contabilizar mais nada. Mantenho-me nos 2,4mm desde as 0h.

O vento sopra moderado de NNO, soprando temporariamente forte.


----------



## miguel (10 Mai 2008 às 14:10)

Aqui não dei por nada de madrugada...a mínima foi de 12,2ºC e agora vou com  20ºC , 44%HR, 1013hpa
Ontem apesar de ter chovido bem não cheguei a registar 1mm


----------



## vitamos (10 Mai 2008 às 14:15)

Continua o mesmo disco... algumas nuvens e o sol a brilhar bem intenso agora e a convidar uma ida à rua! E eu não vou resistir ao pedido!

Até mais logo


----------



## João Soares (10 Mai 2008 às 14:17)

Ate agora a maxima registada foi *20.6ºC*

Temp actual: *18.5ºC*
Hum: *66%*
Pressao: *1014.5hPa*


----------



## jose leça (10 Mai 2008 às 14:57)

Boas

Registei uma mínima de 12,8ºC, e até agora a máxima foi de 19,2ºC

Sigo com 18,7ºC e 56%HR, céu muito nublado e vento moderado de N.


----------



## *Marta* (10 Mai 2008 às 15:00)

Boa tarde!

Aqui começou agora a chover com alguma intensidade, depois de alguma chuva fraca de manhã. O céu está bastante escuro... aguarda-se a tão esperada festa!!


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mai 2008 às 15:42)

Alentejo Central: Céu muito nublado com raras abertas e vento moderado de Noroeste, sem precipitação. *Abril chuvoso e Maio ventoso fazem o ano formoso.*

*O cavado formado, na Sexta-feira, a Oeste da Península derivou num núcleo de ar frio isolado que, por sua vez, esteve na formação de um centro de baixas pressões no interior da Península; a parte oriental é o seu sector mais dinâmico.*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Mai 2008 às 17:33)

Boa tarde a todos! Hoje por aqui, o dia tem sido de céu geralmente muito nublado com chuva durante toda a manhã. Neste momento não chove e há umas ligeiras abertas com o sol a tentar espreitar. Estamos com regime de aguaceiros por agora.

Tmin - 16,9ºC
Tmax - 19,2ºC

Actual - 19,1ºC e 80% Hr


----------



## Brunomc (10 Mai 2008 às 18:14)

tão quer dizer que hoje não ouve animação..so para os lados de Leiria logo de manhã com uma ou duas trovoadas..

Aqui céu com algumas abertas..
ouve uns aguaceiros fracos de tarde mas nada de mais a registar..

ta e muito vento e frio


----------



## HotSpot (10 Mai 2008 às 19:25)

Máximo Hoje:  21.4 ºC (14:55) 

Porcá durante a tarde continuou uma ventania desgraçada mas agora está a acalmar. Rajada máxima de *59,5 km/h*


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mai 2008 às 19:28)

Alentejo Central: as imagens de hoje, numa tarde de céu muito nublado e de aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Brunomc (10 Mai 2008 às 19:34)

Gerofil gosto dessa foto das oliveiras..

sou alentejano e basta..


----------



## João Soares (10 Mai 2008 às 19:57)

O ceu esta nublado, sem uma gota de chuva... o vento por agora acalmou, mas tem sido uma tarde ventosa

Temp: *15.9ºC*
Hum: *69%*
Pressao: *1015.6hPa*


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mai 2008 às 19:58)

Por aqui tarde de muito vento  mas agora parece estar a querer acalmar.

Tive uma máxima de 18.2ºC agora estou com 15.1ºC 

A pressão está nos 1015hpa.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Mai 2008 às 20:12)

Por aqui, agora ao final da tarde a chuva regressou com força. Céu encoberto, neblinas. Nesta altura 16,2ºC (minima do dia) e 87% Hr. A máxima ficou-se mesmo pelos 19,2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Mai 2008 às 20:28)

Olá a todos !
Acabei de chegar de Évora, tendo parado em Vendas Novas.
A manhã e a tarde estiveram agradáveis, com excepção do vento.
De resto, a temperatura estava agradável.
Saí de Moscavide as 9:20h com *10,9 ºC* e alguma chuva, mas na saída da Ponte Vasco da Gama, em Alcochete, o carro já marcava *17,0 ºC*.
Neste momento, estou com *14,1 ºC*, *64 %*, *1015,6 hPa*, *1,4 mm* de precipitação acumulada e vento fraco a moderado, com rajadas esporádicas.


----------



## Dan (10 Mai 2008 às 20:31)

Céu nublado e 12,4ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 8,8ºC / 17,7ºC


----------



## miguel (10 Mai 2008 às 21:24)

Máxima de 21,1ºC
Agora vou com 15,4ºC, 64%HR, 1015hpa


----------



## Fil (10 Mai 2008 às 21:31)

Boas. Por aqui tenho 11,6ºC, 59% e 1014 hPa com céu muito nublado, os aguaceiros sucederam-se durante todo o dia deixando na minha estação 4,3 mm até ao momento. A mínima foi de 8,5ºC e a máxima de 16,0ºC.


----------



## henriquesillva (10 Mai 2008 às 21:43)

*Boas, por Guimarães:*



T min.................................12.9º
T máx................................17.7º

H min..................................49%
H máx.................................68%

Pressão actual...............................1014 hPa


----------



## Rog (10 Mai 2008 às 22:41)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 15,7ºC
75%HR
1024HPa 
ceu nublado 6/8


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Mai 2008 às 22:55)

Boas, por aqui, dia com algumas nuvens e alguns aguaceiros fracos que nem chegam a 1 mm.

Máxima: 22.2ºC
mínima: 9.5ºC
actual: 15.4ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Mai 2008 às 23:28)

Neste momento chuva moderada.

16,9ºC e 90% Hr


----------



## João Soares (11 Mai 2008 às 00:10)

Começo o dia 11, com ceu pouco nublado

Temp: *13.8ºC*
Hum: *71%*
Pressao: *1016.1hPa*


----------



## Rog (11 Mai 2008 às 00:13)

Por aqui 14,2ºC
80%HR
1024hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## Turista (11 Mai 2008 às 00:34)

Boas,
aqui por Peniche céu nublado, 15,6ºC / 74% de humidade/ 1018.8 hPa.

Extremos de dia 10 de Maio:

*Min* - 13,8ºC
*Máx* - 17,2ºC

Abraços!


----------



## jose leça (11 Mai 2008 às 00:42)

14,7ºC e 73%HR


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (11 Mai 2008 às 02:23)

Boas por aqui esteve ventoso e alguma chuva 

Dia 10 de Maio 

Temp min 11.1 ºC
Temp max 16.7 ºC
Temp a 24h00 13,8 ºC
Pressao 1014.3 hPa em descida 0.5 hPa\h
Vento medio 22.2 km\h Rajada media 22.6km\h maxima 57.9 km\h
Orientacao do vento NNW
HR 79%
Base das Nuvens 449 metros
Precipitacao 1.6 mm, Precipitacao por minuto 0.1 mm .
Windchill 6.1 ºC

Dia 11 de Maio 

Temp actual 13,7 º C ( 2:23 )


ATE AMANHA


----------



## jose leça (11 Mai 2008 às 03:03)

13,9ºC com 79%HR

Vento calmo, céu parcialmente nublado. Noite tranquila cá pelo burgo.


----------



## psm (11 Mai 2008 às 08:18)

bom dia 
ceu muito nublado com periodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco vento moderado de NW,


----------



## Brunomc (11 Mai 2008 às 10:56)

Bom Dia

Aqui para estes lados céu em geral muito nublado mas nada de chuva ou chuvisco..

pelo que vi no radar do meteo parece haver alguma chuva fraca na zona da Estremadura..


----------



## Dan (11 Mai 2008 às 11:01)

Bom dia.

Céu nublado e 14,5ºC por agora.

Mínima de 7,0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Mai 2008 às 11:13)

Bom dia a todos!!

Ontem a máxima foide 18,1ºC
Hoje a mínima foi de *12,8ºC*

Neste momento estou com 14,5ºC


Ontem não choveu durante a tarde, pelo que me fiquei com 3,5mm
Hoje já cairam uns aguaceiros... e de momento não chove, mas o céu continua ameaçador
Hoje vou com *3,5mm*


----------



## diogo (11 Mai 2008 às 11:40)

Ontem tive máxima de 19.2ºC
Hoje tive mínima de 12.3ºC

Ontem coloquei os sensores colados quase no chão atrás de umas madeiras para não apanharem radiação solar.

Agora: 14.3ºC , 91% HR , 1016.1 hPa , chuva fraca , vento moderado
No copinho estão cerca de 0.8mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Mai 2008 às 12:42)

Olá a todos !
Neste momento, estão *14,6 ºC*, *74 %*, *1015,5 hPa* e o vento está fraco, soprando a *18 km/h* de *NO*.


----------



## João Soares (11 Mai 2008 às 12:47)

Esta noite a minima nao baixou alem dos *12.0ºC*

Por agora, ceu pouco nublado

Temp: *20.0ºC*
Hum: *68%*
Pressao: *1015.2hPa*


----------



## jose leça (11 Mai 2008 às 12:48)

Bom dia

Registei uma mínima de 13,3ºC

sigo com 20,9ºC e 56%HR, céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco a moderado de N.


----------



## miguel (11 Mai 2008 às 12:51)

Aqui registei de mínima 14,3ºC...
Agora vou com 18,1ºC, 69%HR, 1015hpa e por vezes caem uns burrifos e céu está coberto


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Mai 2008 às 13:05)

Por aqui nos Algarves, céu nublado sem chuva, mínima de 12.5ºC e sigo com 19.7ºC


----------



## ecobcg (11 Mai 2008 às 13:06)

Olá a todos!
Depois de uns dias fora, parece que o tempo por cá não quer nada com o calor.
Estive em Munique, levei 2 casacos que não sairam da mala!!!, pois o sol lá estava demais. Céu azulinho.....nem um única nuvem....enfim...isto está mesmo trocado!!!!

POr aqui, a minima da noite ficou-se pelos 13,8ºC. Agora está nos 19,9ºC, com 1017,8hPa e 59% hum. O céu está muito nublado, a adivinhar alguns chuviscos!!!


----------



## lismen (11 Mai 2008 às 13:07)

Boas a todos e desde ja as minhas desculpas pela larga ausencia no forum
Vamos ao que interessa por aqui na zona da Portela o ceu encontra-se nublado com alguns aguaceiros a mistura.
A temperatura actual encontra-se agradavel nos 16ºC a humidade essa encontra-se elevada 73% e a pressão segue inalteravel nos 1016MB.
O vento esse sopra de NW moderado ate 19 km/h.
E eu agora interrogo-me ate quando vamos ter este tempo muito encoberto e pouco chuvoso? E que vejo tantas e chuva nada

Um resto de boa tarde para todos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Mai 2008 às 13:21)

lismen disse:


> Boas a todos e desde ja as minhas desculpas pela larga ausencia no forum
> Vamos ao que interessa por aqui na zona da Portela o ceu encontra-se nublado com alguns aguaceiros a mistura.
> A temperatura actual encontra-se agradavel nos 16ºC a humidade essa encontra-se elevada 73% e a pressão segue inalteravel nos 1016MB.
> O vento esse sopra de NW moderado ate 19 km/h.
> ...



Olá, caro membro !
Resides na freguesia da Portela, ou perto da Portela ?
No caso de residires na Portela, estás aqui mesmo ao lado, a apenas 2km. 
Talvez no fim do ano coloque os dados da minha estação online, quando tiver um datalogger.
Vai ser interessante comparares os dados da minha estação com os da Portela, que embora esteja a 2km de distância da minha, está cerca de 70 metros acima, em altitude, o que faz com que, por vezes, os valores de temperatura tenham algumas diferenças notáveis.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## miguel (11 Mai 2008 às 13:52)

lismen disse:


> Boas a todos e desde ja as minhas desculpas pela larga ausencia no forum
> Vamos ao que interessa por aqui na zona da Portela o ceu encontra-se nublado com alguns aguaceiros a mistura.
> A temperatura actual encontra-se agradavel nos 16ºC a humidade essa encontra-se elevada 73% e a pressão segue inalteravel nos 1016MB.
> O vento esse sopra de NW moderado ate 19 km/h.
> ...



Pelo menos mais a proxima semana com uns dias melhores que outros mas sem calor e com as nuvens e aguaceiros sempre por perto...
Aqui agora tenho apenas 17,5ºC a pouco um aguaceiro fraco o céu continua coberto por nuvens muito escuras...mais valores: humidade 70% e pressão de 1015hpa


----------



## Rog (11 Mai 2008 às 14:41)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 19,8ºC
59%HR
1023hpa
Ceu nublado


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (11 Mai 2008 às 14:41)

Bom dia 

Temp actual 14,3 ºC
Windchill 7.7 ºC
Precipitacao Diaria 0.2 ; Precipitacao mensal 1.8 mm 
Pressao 1014,4 hPa
HR 88 % 
Base Das Nuvens 246 metros 
Vento 24,6 km\h, Rajada max de hoje  38.9 km\h


Ate lg Meteocamaradas


----------



## vitamos (11 Mai 2008 às 15:04)

Boas tardes:

Por Lisboa céu encoberto e chuva fraca...

Daqui a pouco o regresso a Coimbra!


----------



## miguel (11 Mai 2008 às 16:08)

Só agora o sol espreitou e a temperatura é de 19,0ºC, 65%HR, 1015hpa, 9,4km/h...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Mai 2008 às 16:16)

Boa tarde a todos! Por aqui hoje é dia de festa. Festas do Espirito Santo, aqu em Santa Cruz da Lagoa o tempo é que não está lá muito de festa

Neste momento céu muito nublado 18,1ºC e 88 % de Hr.
Hoje já registei uma minima de 16,2ºC e até ao momento uma máxima de 18,7ºC  A humidade já chegou aos 90% mas ainda nao baixou dos 87%.

Precipitação nas ultimas 24h - 12 mm


----------



## Rog (11 Mai 2008 às 17:30)




----------



## Rog (11 Mai 2008 às 17:31)

Por aqui 19,5ºc
61%HR
1023hpa
ceu muito nublado 7/8


----------



## Gerofil (11 Mai 2008 às 17:53)

ESTREMOZ (Hoje): Temperatura máxima - 20,6 ºC (12h18); Temperatura actual - 17,2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1012 hPa.

*Períodos de céu encoberto com aguaceiros fracos durante a tarde.*

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima - 7,7 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima - 28,2 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## miguel (11 Mai 2008 às 17:55)

Por Setubal registei de máxima 19,5ºC
Neste momento tenho 18,4ºC, 68%HR, 1015hpa e o céu a ficar pouco nublado aos poucos...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Mai 2008 às 18:27)

Mantem-se o céu muito nublado por aqui neste momento 17,2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mai 2008 às 18:34)

Por aqui tarde de muitas nuvens as quais algumas largaram umas pingas.

Tive uma mínimas de 12.7ºC e máxima de 17.6ºC agora estou com 16.5ºC.

A pressão está nos 1015hpa o vento está fraco.

O panorama na Europa neste momento é assim


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (11 Mai 2008 às 19:11)

Por aki o vento aumentou de velocidade ... a pressao baixou a humidade mantem se a cima dos 80 % e as nuvens estao cada vez mais baixas 


Dados :

Temp 15,3 ºC
Pressao 1013,8 hPA
Windchill 7.8 ºC
Vento 32.7 km\h Rajada max 40.7 km\h e vem de NNW.
Base Das Nuvens 323 metros

Ate logo companheiros


----------



## Rog (11 Mai 2008 às 20:12)

Céu nublado 6/8
17,9ºC
66%HR
1023hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Mai 2008 às 20:26)

A máxima foi de *16,4 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *13,9 ºC*.


----------



## storm (11 Mai 2008 às 20:48)

Boas,

Temperatura actual: 15.5ºC

Cumps,


----------



## Dan (11 Mai 2008 às 21:15)

Céu nublado e 14,2ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 7,0ºC / 18,6ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (11 Mai 2008 às 21:17)

*Boas, por Guimarães:*

T min................................12.5º
T máx...............................21.1º

H min................................45%
H máx...............................77%

Pressão actual....................1014 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (11 Mai 2008 às 21:19)

Boa noite...

Aqui a máxima não passou de *16,4ºC* ... o que faz a máxima mais baixa do mês

Neste momento tenho 13,7ºC
Humidade a 91%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 6,1 km/h

Hoje cairam uns chuviscos durante a tarde... mas não foram significativos ao ponto de serem contabilizados pelo que ainda me mantenho com os 3,5mm


----------



## João Soares (11 Mai 2008 às 22:06)

Hoje a maxima atingiu os *22.1ºC*

Por agoa ceu muito nublado

Temp: *15.3ºC*
Hum: *72%*
Pressao: *1016.1hPa*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Mai 2008 às 22:56)

Boa noite. Neste momento, céu algo nublado e 16,4ºC

A máxima hoje não passou dos 18,7ºC


----------



## Fantkboy (11 Mai 2008 às 23:03)

Boa Noite! Um dia passou com tempo para mim desagradavel q.b 
Ao bucado aguaceiros moderados se fizeram sentir! 
Agora: 
1014.1 hpa
14.8 ºc
82% humidade relativa

Fica uma foto do dia de hoje! 

Boa Noite


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Mai 2008 às 23:06)

Rog disse:


> Céu nublado 6/8
> 17,9ºC
> 66%HR
> 1023hpa



Amigo Rog, já vi que colocaste os meus valores de temperatura, no entanto vinha pedir-te mais um favor se possivel. Em vez de Colocares São Miguel (Açores) coloca antes Lagoa (Açores), pois é mais especifico da minha estação. Obrigado.


----------



## jose leça (11 Mai 2008 às 23:34)

Máxima de 21,5ºC

Sigo com 16,3ºC e 79%HR.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (12 Mai 2008 às 01:47)

Boas Noites 

Dia 11 de Maio

Temp max 16,1 ºC
Temp min 13.2 ºC
Temp actual 13.5
Pressao 1015.4 hPa
HR 89 % 
Vento 9.8 km\h WNW


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mai 2008 às 08:00)

Bom dia a todos!

Aqui a minima foi de 13,1ºC

Neste momento sigo com 13,9ºC
Humidade a 86%
Pressão a 1017 hPa

Ontem:

MÍNIMA: 12,8ºC
MÁXIMA: 16,4ºC


----------



## vitamos (12 Mai 2008 às 09:28)

Bom dia! 

Céu encoberto em Coimbra. A mínima matinal foi de 15,5ºC! A pressão está em 1017hPa.


----------



## HotSpot (12 Mai 2008 às 10:28)

Máximo Ontem:  18.7 ºC (16:33) 
Mínimo Ontem:  13.4 ºC (23:54) 

Dia de ontem quase sempre nublado e cairam uns pingos. Continuo com 0,2 mm mensais de precipitação a não foram de chuva mas sim da madrugada do dia 4 que foi muito humida por aqui. Ontem máxima mais baixa do mês.

Mínimo Hoje:  11.4 ºC (06:46) 

Hoje muito nublado mas sem qualquer precipitação.


----------



## jpmartins (12 Mai 2008 às 10:29)

Bom dia,
Ceu encoberto por estas bandas.
Max. de ontem 19.3ºC
Min. mantinal 14.9ºC
Pressão (9h): 1016.5 hPa


----------



## AnDré (12 Mai 2008 às 10:34)

Bom dia pessoal!
Estou de volta do fim-de-semana. 

Bem, vamos a extremos dos dias anteriores, cuidadosamente registados pelo meu irmão 

Dia 10, Sábado:
Tmin: 11,6ºC
Tmáx: 19,1ºC
Precipitação: 2,4mm

Dia 11, Domingo:
Tmin: 13,6ºC
Tmáx: 17,7ºC 
Precipitação: 0,2mm.

Hoje
Tmin: 13,5ºC

Por agora, céu muito nublado, vento moderado a forte de noroeste, 15,8ºC, 74% de humidade e nada de chuva contabilizada.


----------



## mocha (12 Mai 2008 às 10:41)

bom dia a todos, por aqui continuação de ceu com muitas nuvens, sigo com 16ºC


----------



## Rog (12 Mai 2008 às 10:55)




----------



## vitamos (12 Mai 2008 às 11:00)

Eh pah ROG, agora sim tá perfeito! 

Acho que tu nem deves dormir a preparar estas cartas e compilar registos  Mas o resultado final está do melhor!


----------



## jpmartins (12 Mai 2008 às 11:22)

Excelente trabalho Rog


----------



## diogo (12 Mai 2008 às 11:35)

Agora: 18.4ºC , 74% HR , 1017hPa , céu muito nublado , vento fraco

Mínima hoje: 12.9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Mai 2008 às 12:21)

Tens feito um excelente trabalho, *Rog*. 
Quando comprar o meu datalogger, poderás ver com mais facilidade os meus dados, sem teres de esperar por posts meus. Valorizo muito esses rankings, por isso, espero que continues a elaborar esses mapas e rankings, que muita falta fazem e ajudam a organizar os dados.


----------



## João Soares (12 Mai 2008 às 12:29)

Registei uma minima de *14.8ºC*

Por agora o ceu encontra-se muito nublado

Temp: *23.4ºC*
Hum: *69%*
Pressao: *1018.4hPa*


----------



## miguel (12 Mai 2008 às 12:50)

Tive uma mínima de 13,2ºC...
Agora vou com 18,4ºC, 60%HR, 1017hpa, 3,6km/h e céu coberto sol hoje ainda nem o vi...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Mai 2008 às 12:57)

Bom dia. Por aqui manhã de céu pouco nublado, neste momento já registo 20,3ºC, a minima foi de 13,6ºC

Está por aqui hoje um belo dia de feriado da autonomia.


----------



## vitamos (12 Mai 2008 às 13:00)

miguel disse:


> sol hoje ainda nem o vi...



Daqui a pouco já o verás enquanto outros que o viram durante toda a manhã se calhar vão deixar de o ver 

Retrato de um país cortado ao meio:






Assinalado a vermelho está uma área que tem tido nos últimos minutos forte desenvolvimento 

Eu pertenço ao grupo dos que não viram o sol e começam agora a ve-lo


----------



## NunoBrito (12 Mai 2008 às 13:08)

Bom Dia, 

O sol brilha e o céu está só com algumas nuvens. 
Sopra uma ligeira brisa.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mai 2008 às 13:28)

Boa tarde! Tenho, em primeiro lugar, que felicitar o Rog pela evolução dos seus excelentes trabalhos! Parabéns!

Aqui estou com 17,2ºC
Humidade a 63%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 6,1 km/h

O céu esteve encoberto toda a manha mas sem sinal de precipitação... agora, está a abrir...


----------



## Rog (12 Mai 2008 às 14:57)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui sigo com 22,4ºC
63%HR
1022hpa
céu nublado 6/8


----------



## mocha (12 Mai 2008 às 15:50)

se a manhã foi de Outono a tarde é de Primavera, o sol brilha sigo com 23ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mai 2008 às 16:12)

Aqui estou com 20,3ºC...
Humidade a 40%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 4,3 km/h

Céu, apenas nublado por cirrus e rastos quimicos de aviões a jacto


----------



## BARROS (12 Mai 2008 às 16:44)

Aqui continua nublado e ameno desde sexta. Agora tenho 17,3° e vento de 3,1m/s.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Mai 2008 às 16:51)

Bom, por aqui mantem-se as poucas nuvens, humidade nos 58% e a temperatura nos 23,4ºC que é a máxima do dia.


----------



## miguel (12 Mai 2008 às 17:50)

Tive aqui uma máxima de 21,3ºC
agora tenho 19,1ºC, 50%HR, 1016hpa


----------



## Fantkboy (12 Mai 2008 às 18:26)

Boa tarde! Como eu disse foi uma Boa tarde de primavera aqui em Odivelas! 
18.9 ºc 
61% humidade relativa
1014.1 hpa
sunrise 5:23
sunset 21:09
tide lo

Comprimentos!


----------



## Gerofil (12 Mai 2008 às 18:45)

ESTREMOZ (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 11,6 ºC (06h51); Temperatura máxima - 20,9 ºC (16h43); Temperatura actual - 18,1 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1015 hPa.

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima - 7,7 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima - 28,2 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Mai 2008 às 18:45)

A neblusidade por aqui já começou a aumentar. Agora 22ºC e céu já nublado


----------



## henriquesillva (12 Mai 2008 às 19:39)

*Boas, por Guimarães:*

T min............................14.8º
T máx...........................19.2º

H min............................59%
H máx...........................85%

Pressão actual................1014 hPa


----------



## HotSpot (12 Mai 2008 às 19:46)

Máximo Hoje:  22.7 ºC (15:30) 

Limpou à tarde e permitiu que a máxima fosse um pouco mais alta


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mai 2008 às 20:00)

O céu que esteve aberto boa parte da Tarde, dá agora lugar a um céu encoberto por umas nuvens esquisitas...

A máxima foi de *20,9ºC*
Neste momento, temperatura nos 15,8ºC
Humidade a 75%
Pressão a 1016 hPa

Umas imagens de há pouco...












Na Serra já chove (agora, abrange toda a Serra... e dirige-se para cá...)


----------



## jose leça (12 Mai 2008 às 20:39)

Boas

Extremos de hoje:

TMax: 20,9ºC
TMin:  15,3ºC

Sigo com 15,9ºC e 70%HR, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (12 Mai 2008 às 21:19)

Tive uma maxima de *26.3ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo
Temp: *16.8ºC*
Hum: *70%*
Pressao: *1016.8hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mai 2008 às 21:35)

Por cá vai chuviscando, por breves periodos, não chegando sequer a molhar totalmente a estrada...

Estou com 15,3ºC
Humidade a 84%
Pressão a 1016 hpa
O vento abrandou de vez...... e neste momento está a 0,0 km/h

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 13,1ºC (06:32)
MÁXIMA: 20,9ºC (17:20)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Mai 2008 às 22:48)

Boa noite! Agora por aqui. céu nublado mas ainda com algumas abertas. Como já referi a máxima foi de 23,4ºC


Neste momento 17,1ºC e 69% Hr


----------



## João Esteves (12 Mai 2008 às 23:00)

Boa Noite!

Mais um dia primaveril, embora sempre com a ameaça constante de chuva.

Portela: 16.2ºC / 80%
Nisa: 14.7ºC / 73%


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mai 2008 às 23:16)

Por cá tarde de céu muito nublado e alguns chuviscos e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 13.4ºC e máxima de 20.1ºC  agora estou com 16.0ºC.

A pressão está nos 1016hpa o vento está fraco.

Hoje vi uma senhora do IM na televisão a queixar-se das temperaturas abaixo da média


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mai 2008 às 23:37)

Ainda estou com 15,4ºC

Vamos ver as minimas de amanha...


----------



## Rog (12 Mai 2008 às 23:38)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 17,2ºC
85HR
1023hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## João Soares (13 Mai 2008 às 00:14)

A pouco caiu um aguaceiro, sigo com *16.0ºC*


----------



## Rog (13 Mai 2008 às 00:23)




----------



## miguel (13 Mai 2008 às 00:29)

Chuva forte aqui neste momento a ver se registo finalmente 1mm


----------



## jose leça (13 Mai 2008 às 00:32)

Rog disse:


>



Bom trabalho, Rog


----------



## miguel (13 Mai 2008 às 00:33)

*2,1mm*


----------



## miguel (13 Mai 2008 às 00:35)

*3,2mm* e cai bem ainda


----------



## Rog (13 Mai 2008 às 00:37)

miguel disse:


> *3,2mm* e cai bem ainda



Por esse andar, terás uma boa acumulação...
por aqui está nevoeiro e cai alguma precipitação muito fraca


----------



## miguel (13 Mai 2008 às 00:38)

O rate mm/hr é de 34,8mm só pa terem uma ideia da força como ela cai... *5,3mm*


----------



## miguel (13 Mai 2008 às 00:39)

*6,4mm* tou feliz


----------



## miguel (13 Mai 2008 às 00:41)

*7,4mm* a estrada já é um rio  blink


----------



## Rog (13 Mai 2008 às 00:42)

miguel disse:


> *6,4mm* tou feliz



Acima de 10mm nesta hora, ficas em situação de alerta amarelo pelos critérios do IM.


----------



## miguel (13 Mai 2008 às 00:44)

*8,5mm* e continua mas já menos agora hoo o rate é de 27,9mm/HR


----------



## miguel (13 Mai 2008 às 00:49)

e agora é que vi que na Moita não chove incrivel...*9,5mm*e continua 18,8mm/Hr


----------



## AnDré (13 Mai 2008 às 01:04)

Boa noite pessoal!

Por aqui vão caíndo de quando em vez uns chuviscos.
Nada de especial.
O céu mantem-se encoberto e o vento fraco de oeste.
Temperatura: 15,8ºC
Humidade: 84%.

Em relação aos extremos do dia 13, registei:
Tmin: 13,5ºC
Tmáx: 20,9ºC
Precipitação: 0,2mm


----------



## Turista (13 Mai 2008 às 01:22)

Boa Noite,
sigo com 14,8ºC, 1017.3 hPa e 90% de humidade.
Tem chovido um pouco mas nada de muito significativo.

Em relação a dia 12 de Maio:

Min - 14,2ºC
Máx -19,1ºC

Cumprimentos!!


----------



## miguel (13 Mai 2008 às 02:04)

tou no telemovel pois fiquei sem net televisao e telefone e não tenho luz na rua...ate agora acomulou 21,1mm so na ultima hora .agora já é chuva fraca.mas alguem tava a espera disto?


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (13 Mai 2008 às 02:06)

Boas noites por agora o vento estagnou

Dia 12 de Maio

Temp min 15.2 ºC
Temp max 19.4 ºC
Pressao 1014.2 hPa
HR 94%
Base Das Nuvens 120 metros 


Ate logo meteocamaradas


----------



## miguel (13 Mai 2008 às 02:14)

Finalmente já tenho tudo a funcionar nem net no telemovel tinha Registei entre as 00:30 e a 1:30 nada mais nada menos do que *21,1mm* de chuva em apenas uma hora...algum modelo previa algo parecido?nao...agora tudo mais calmo 15,2ºC, 98%HR, 1015hpa


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mai 2008 às 08:03)

Bom dia a todos! Bem... Miguel... isso é que foi... eu, pelo menos não estava á espera..., nada mesmo porque aqui só cairam *0,5mm*

A minima foi de 13,4ºC

Neste momento sigo com 14,8ºC
Humidade a 88%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento fraquinho ou nulo...


----------



## Dan (13 Mai 2008 às 09:14)

Bom dia.

Alguns períodos de chuva fraca esta manhã. Céu nublado e 11,5ºC por agora.

Mínima de 10,2ºC.


----------



## jpmartins (13 Mai 2008 às 09:42)

Por aqui ceu muito nublado. Registei 1mm que correspondeu ao periodo entre as 23:40 e a 1h.
Temp. actual 15.3ºC


----------



## Rog (13 Mai 2008 às 09:44)




----------



## Rog (13 Mai 2008 às 09:48)

Bom dia,
Por aqui choveu durante a noite, um total de 7,9mm desde as 0h.
Por agora ceu muito nublado 7/8; 
15,2ºC
90%HR
1021hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Mai 2008 às 10:25)

Bom dia. Por aqui o dia amanheceu com céu nublado com algumas abertas e algum sol. 

A minima foi de 13,1ºC

Parabens pelos rankings amigo Rog. Estão perfeitos


----------



## vitamos (13 Mai 2008 às 10:39)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *15,4ºC* (23h59m)
Tmax *20,6ºC*

Hoje não tenho registo da temperatura mínima uma vez que o sensor deixou de transmitir durante um largo período. Este episódio já tem acontecido esporádicamente nos ultimos dias, pelo que hoje é dia de desmontar tudo, trocar pilhas e voltar a montar a instalação, pendurado três andares em cima do solo, perante o olhar sempre surpreso dos transeuntes!  

De salientar que o céu se encontra muito nublado, tendo caído alguns aguaceiros relativamente significativos! A pressão está em 1015 hPa!

E Setúbal hein? O novo "penico" (termo meteorológico carinhoso) de Portugal volta a "bombar"! Surpreendente no mínimo no dia de ontem


----------



## HotSpot (13 Mai 2008 às 12:09)

miguel disse:


> e agora é que vi que na Moita não chove incrivel...*9,5mm*e continua 18,8mm/Hr



Até choveu...mas só uns pinguitos que nem chegou aos 0,2mm. Ando há dias nisto...uns pingos que não metem o "penico" a bombar.

Deu para ver no radar que a precipitação foi muito concentrada em Setúbal.


----------



## AnDré (13 Mai 2008 às 12:19)

Bom dia pessoal!

Por aqui, o céu vai aumentando de nebulosidade.
O vento sopra fraco de ONO.
Temperatura está nos 19,9ºC e a humidade nos 58%.
A precipitação hoje ainda vai nos 0,0mm  Se bem que ao inicio do dia chuviscou, mas nada contabilizado.

A minima de hoje foi 13,9ºC.


*EDIT*
Ena pah miguel! Que chuvada se instalou por aí ao inicio do dia! 
Incrivel é que uns quilometros mais acima não tenha caído nada!
Pode ser que hoje venha para aqui


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Mai 2008 às 12:19)

Bom, em Olhão choveu bem de manhã, registei 6 mm, o IM não previa nada para o Sul e ainda menos para o Algarve, só a minha previsão que está no meu blog acertou, os modelos não tinham nada de precipitação.

Agora com o sol a espreitar entre as nuvens, sigo com 19.1ºC, levo 6 mm e a mínima foi de 12.6ºC.

Olhão e Setúbal as novas cidades do penico


----------



## Dan (13 Mai 2008 às 12:25)

Por aqui vai chovendo com 12,4ºC.


----------



## *Marta* (13 Mai 2008 às 13:12)

Aqui choveu a potes durante a manhã, em 3 períodos diferentes... Estava a dormir e acordei com o barulho, de tal forma forte que até o cão se assustou!


----------



## miguel (13 Mai 2008 às 13:15)

Mínima de 14,9ºC
Chuva desde as 00h até agora de 21,1mm tudo numa hora como referi noutro post...
Agora vou com 19,0ºC, 70%HR, 1015hpa e vento fraco a moderado 12,2km/h...max:21,2km/h (13:11)


----------



## Rog (13 Mai 2008 às 13:31)

Por aqui céu muito nublado
15,7ºC
89%HR
1021hpa


----------



## Rog (13 Mai 2008 às 14:21)

Chuva fraca por aqui agora. 
15,3ºC
87%HR


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Mai 2008 às 14:46)

Por aqui, continua uma tarde amena e de sol


----------



## miguel (13 Mai 2008 às 14:52)

Estive a ver e já não registava mm de chuva desde o dia 20 de Abril ou seja a 22dias foi muito bem vinda esta chuvada desta madrugada...Por agora o céu está muito nublado e deve vir ai uns aguaceiros  18,9ºC, 65%HR, 10,1km/h


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mai 2008 às 15:31)

Aqui, há pouco caiu um aguaceiro... (não sei ao certo quanta precipitação caiu...... estou na escola...)

Passaram, pouco depois, umas nuvens parecidas com mammatus... e pedi até á minha mae que as fotografasse

Agora não chove e o céu mantem-se encoberto


----------



## miguel (13 Mai 2008 às 17:15)

Acabou por não cair nada e a máxima foi de 20,9ºC
Agora vou com 19,8ºC, 52%HR, 1014hpa e céu muito nublado


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mai 2008 às 17:24)

Boa tarde!!

Aqui a máxima até ao momento foi de 18,9ºC

Neste momento estou com 18,6ºC
Humidade a 58%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h

A precipitação hoje vai em 1,0mm (durante a madrugada e há pouco)


----------



## HotSpot (13 Mai 2008 às 17:40)

Máximo Hoje:  22.8 ºC (13:33) 
Mínimo Hoje:  13.2 ºC (06:27) 

Mais um dia igual aos outros a prometer chuva, mas ela não cai...


----------



## Rog (13 Mai 2008 às 18:29)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui 15,8ºC
alguns chuviscos
84%HR
1020hpa

Agradeço aos membros que indiquem as temperaturas máximas, mínimas e precipitação total de hoje, até ao fim do dia. Obrigado pela colaboração.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mai 2008 às 18:31)

Pouco depois do meu ultimo post... a temperatura subiu mais um pouco, sendo que a máxima se ficou nos *19,0ºC*

Neste momentro 17,7ºC

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 13,4ºC (06:40)
MÁXIMA: 19,0ºC (18:00)

Precipitação: *1,0mm*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Mai 2008 às 18:56)

Oi Pessoal sou novo nestas andaças registei-me hoje, gosto muito do vosso forum Vivo numa terriola chamada couço, por aqui o tempo tem tado uma desgraça já á 5 dias que não chove.Sempre ceu muito nublado por vezes com abertas, a temperatura neste momento tá 21º


----------



## squidward (13 Mai 2008 às 18:58)

(13-05-2008)

T.Máx: +24.4ºC 
T.Mín: +14.6ºC


----------



## Fantkboy (13 Mai 2008 às 19:17)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Oi Pessoal sou novo nestas andaças registei-me hoje, gosto muito do vosso forum Vivo numa terriola chamada couço, por aqui o tempo tem tado uma desgraça já á 5 dias que não chove.Sempre ceu muito nublado por vezes com abertas, a temperatura neste momento tá 21º



Bem vindo Chasing Thunder 

Minima de hoje 13.1 ºc 
Maxima 21.8 ºc 

Sigo com 18.7 ºc 

Pressão Atmosférica Desce 1013.1 hpa (como é normal)

Aumento de neblusidade ameaçando chover! 

Boa noite


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mai 2008 às 20:24)

Muito bem vindo ao forum Chasing Thunder se quiseres apresenta-te por aqui 

Por cá tarde de céu muito nublado e assim se mantem por nuvens altas.

Tive uma mínima de 13.0ºC e máxima de 21.6ºC agora estou com 16.7ºC.

A pressão está nos 1014hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Mai 2008 às 20:36)

Rog disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Por aqui 15,8ºC
> alguns chuviscos
> 84%HR
> ...



Aqui vai a minha. Dia de céu nublado com aguaceiros de manhã e nada de trovoada, e como se diz aqui um ditado em Maio.

Não há Maio sem trovões nem burro sem tomates. Coitado do burro 

Máxima: 18.7ºC
mínima: 12.6ºC

Precipitação: 6 mm

Já sabes às vezes por causa do tempo, não faço registo aqui no fórum, por isso, vê o meu blog.

Já agora os meus parabéns ao Rog pelo excelente trabalho, coitado não dorme deve dar uma trabalheira, mas um excelente trabalho.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mai 2008 às 20:57)

ESTREMOZ (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 13,2 ºC (08h16); Temperatura máxima - 21,1 ºC (15h19); Temperatura actual - 14,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1013 hPa.

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima - 7,7 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima - 28,2 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mai 2008 às 21:08)

Bem-vindo Chasing Tunder!!

Estou com 14,3ºC
Humidade a 77%
Pressão a 1014 hpa
Vento a 1,0 km/h


----------



## henriquesillva (13 Mai 2008 às 21:15)

*Por Terras de Guimarães:*

T min..................................13.2º
T máx.................................17.8º

H min..................................48%
H máx.................................84%

Pressão actual.....................1013 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Mai 2008 às 21:53)

Boa noite! Por aqui dia de Céu nublado com abertas.

Tmin - 13,1ºC
Tmax - 21,7ºC
Actual - 18,6ºC

Hmin - 66%
Hmax - 81%


----------



## Rog (13 Mai 2008 às 22:00)

Bem-vindo Chasing Thunder 

Por aqui ceu nublado, alguns aguaceiros fracos
14,9ºC
84%HR
1021hpa


----------



## jose leça (13 Mai 2008 às 22:50)

Uma boanoite a todos.

Extremos de hoje:

Tmax: 20,1ºC
Tmin:  13,8ºC

Embora o aeroporto debitasse cerca de 9mm de precipitação, só apanhei  com um pequeno aguaceiro quando  da parte da manhã saia das Finanças com destino a paragem do autocarro,sem guarda-chuva

Sigo com 14,9ºC e 78%HR,  e alguns aguaceiros fracos, de curta duração. Vento fraco. 

Amanhã há mais para todos. Pesoalmento estou um pouco decepcionado com 
este Maio, até agora.


----------



## Minho (13 Mai 2008 às 23:44)

Ora cá vai:
Melgaço 

17.6ºC / 10.4ºC / 11.4mm  

Neste momento 10.4ºC, a mínima do dia


----------



## AnDré (14 Mai 2008 às 00:01)

Boa noite pessoal!

Cheguei agora a casa.
Há cerca de 1h30 tive a oportunidade de ver algo espectacular.
Um halo 22º perfeito em torno de um quarto crescente, e ao mesmo tempo a luz lunar reflectida nas outras nuvens. E maquina? Tinha ficado em casa! Que tristeza! Mas foi um momento espectacular. O halo ainda se manteve até há poucos minutos. As nuvens é que foram desaparecendo gradualmente.

Quanto a extremos do dia 13 de Maio, registei:
Tmáx:20,2ºC
Tmin: 13,3ºC (há 2 minutos atrás!) 
Precipitação: 0,0mm (cairam uns pingos a meio da tarde, mas nada registado).


----------



## João Soares (14 Mai 2008 às 00:27)

_Extremos de ontem 14.Maio_

T min: *14.0ºC*
T max: *23.7ºC*

Dia marcado por aguaceiros durante a tarde, e noite

Por agora, estao *13.4ºC*, hum *71%*, pressao *1014.9hPa*, e ceu pouco nublado


----------



## Rog (14 Mai 2008 às 00:38)




----------



## Rog (14 Mai 2008 às 00:41)

Por aqui ceu nublado
14,5ºC
84%HR
1021hpa


----------



## Turista (14 Mai 2008 às 01:12)

Já venho atrasado para aparecer na carta do Rog  (tenho de começar a vir mais cedo deixar os dados) mas em relação a dia 13, por Peniche:

Min - 14,9ºC
Máx - 17,8ºC

(Amplitude de apenas 2,9ºC )

De momento, sigo com 14,6ºC / 78% de humidade / 1015.1 hPa.

Abraços!


----------



## AnDré (14 Mai 2008 às 01:19)

Só agora é que reparei em *"Tendência geral"* e os *"Eventos significativos em Portugal"*. Muito, muito bom!
Realmente o vitamos tem razão, Rog. Deves ter mesmo dormir pouco!
Só me resta dar-te os parabéns pelo trabalho!

Sigo com 13,7ºC e 80% de humidade.


----------



## Fil (14 Mai 2008 às 02:12)

Yep, muito bom trabalho do Rog, espero que não se canse nunca 

Por cá, como se pode ver pela imagem do Rog, a mínima foi de 8,6ºC (às 23:18) e a máxima de 16,3ºC, embora ao mínimo aguaceiro a temperatura descesse logo para a casa dos 12ºC/13ºC. A precipitação, sempre irregular, foi de 1,0 mm.

Neste momento tenho 8,4ºC, 59% e 1014 hPa, o céu está nublado com abertas.

Apesar destes dias aparentemente frescos, continuo com uma anomalia de +1,3ºC em relação à estação do IM, e isso que aqui é mais fresco que lá.


----------



## psm (14 Mai 2008 às 07:02)

Bom dia. Um aguaceiro durante a noite e não há vento.

Muito bom trabalho rog.Desculpa queria dizer excelente.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mai 2008 às 08:09)

Bom dia , Bom dia!! e mais uma vez... os meu Parbéns Rog... está mesmo excelente!!

Aqui a minima foi de 12,1ºC

Neste momento estou com 14,2ºC
Humidade a 84%
Pressão a 1014 hpa

Durante a noite já cairam aqui *2,5mm*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Mai 2008 às 09:33)

Bom dia por aqui pelas 8:00h finalmente choveu com alguma intensidade, mas agora o céu apresenta-se nublado e estão 15ºC, e outra coisa que me anda a moer como é que choveu tanto se o IM prevêm só aguaceiros fracos


----------



## Dan (14 Mai 2008 às 09:53)

Bom dia.

Céu nublado e 12,4ºC.

Mínima de 6,7ºC.



Os meus parabéns ao Rog pelo excelente trabalho que tem vindo a realizar


----------



## ecobcg (14 Mai 2008 às 10:05)

Bom dia,

A temperatura minima desta noite ficou-se pelos 13,6ºC.
O dia amanheceu com o céu nublado e fresquinho.
Mais dados logo à noite.


----------



## vitamos (14 Mai 2008 às 10:42)

Ora bons dias!

Extremos de ontem

Tmin - não registado
Tmax - *20,4ºC*

Hoje o dia amanhceu com céu encoberto e vão caindo aguaceiros. Há pouco choveu intensamente durante cerca de 15min! A pressão é de 1014hPa e a mínima matinal foi de *13,8ºC*.

Rog este novo horário de compilação de dados é mau para mim, mas é optimo pelo que vejo para muitos membros! Nestas coisas não se pode fazer muito, somos imensos com horários diferentes e diferentes disponibilidades! Pelo que o conselho que te dou: Compila os dados quando e como poderes consoante as tuas disponibilidades, se a hora variar de dia para dia isso também não é problemático. De resto só tenho a dizer que o trabalho por ti efectuado está notável!

Uma última palavra para dizer que a LIDL já punha nas suas estações um aviso de "low batery"! É que depois de mais de uma hora a tratar do sensor exterior da estação descubro que o problema era das pilhas da consola central


----------



## AnDré (14 Mai 2008 às 10:58)

Bom dia

Por aqui caíu há instantes um aguaceiro fraco (só molhou as pedras da calçada).
Durante a noite os aguaceiros fracos renderam 0,3mm.

Por agora segue o céu muito nublado, o vento fraco de oeste e 16,9ºC


----------



## HotSpot (14 Mai 2008 às 11:30)

Mínimo Hoje:  10.8 ºC (01:26) 

Céu parcialmente nublado e a ameaçar chuviscos.


----------



## Brunomc (14 Mai 2008 às 11:38)

Por aqui céu muito nublado a ameaçar alguns aguaceiros fracos
18ºC
vento fraco


ja agora porque e que no site do IM tão aguaceiros fortes para Santarém ??


----------



## vitamos (14 Mai 2008 às 11:44)

Brunomc disse:


> ja agora porque e que no site do IM tão aguaceiros fortes para Santarém ??



Parece-me um erro de insersão de grafismo... certamente que não era isso que queriam colocar...


----------



## Rog (14 Mai 2008 às 11:48)




----------



## AnDré (14 Mai 2008 às 11:55)

miguel disse:


> tou no telemovel pois fiquei sem net televisao e telefone e não tenho luz na rua...ate agora acomulou 21,1mm so na ultima hora .agora já é chuva fraca.mas alguem tava a espera disto?



Ainda sobre esta chuvada imprevista na região de Setubal.
Vi agora no snirh, que a estação de Moinhola (Setubal) já leva 39,3mm acumulados este mês. 
Eu uns quilometros mais a noroeste, tenho apenas e somente 4,4mm

Por aqui o céu está carregado, mas nada mais que pingos fracos.
17,4ºC e 73%


----------



## Rog (14 Mai 2008 às 11:55)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 17,9ºC
64%HR
1021hpa
céu nublado




vitamos disse:


> Ora bons dias!
> 
> Rog este novo horário de compilação de dados é mau para mim, mas é optimo pelo que vejo para muitos membros! Nestas coisas não se pode fazer muito, somos imensos com horários diferentes e diferentes disponibilidades! Pelo que o conselho que te dou: Compila os dados quando e como poderes consoante as tuas disponibilidades, se a hora variar de dia para dia isso também não é problemático. De resto só tenho a dizer que o trabalho por ti efectuado está notável!



Tive de arranjar a melhor hora e ao fim do dia pareceu ser a melhor opção, até para mim que tenho um pouco mais de disponibilidade. De manhã estava a ser um pouco complicado.
Agradeço a todos os comentários


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Mai 2008 às 11:55)

Bom dia! Por aqui, o dia começou com céu encoberto e chuva, no entanto agora já não chove e o céu encontra-se apenas muito nublado com tendencia a abrir.

Tmin foi de 17,2ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Mai 2008 às 12:00)

Rog disse:


> Bom dia,
> Por aqui 17,9ºC
> 64%HR
> 1021hpa
> ...




Rog, queria fazer uma pergunta. Em relação à precipitação preferes que dê os dados das 8h da manhã de um dia até ás 8h do dia seguinte? ou das 18h até ás 18h do dia seguinte? Pois são as unicas horas que me são possiveis enviar dados de precipitação com duração de 24 horas.
obrigado.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mai 2008 às 12:03)

Boa tarde!

Aqui já cairam mais uns aguaceiros, embora as pingas sejam mais frequentes... mesmo assim, mais 0,5mm... o que faz com que tenha 3,0mm acumulados desde as 00h

Neste momento estou com 16,6ºC
Humidade a 64%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 7,2 km/h


----------



## Rog (14 Mai 2008 às 12:04)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Rog, queria fazer uma pergunta. Em relação à precipitação preferes que dê os dados das 8h da manhã de um dia até ás 8h do dia seguinte? ou das 18h até ás 18h do dia seguinte? Pois são as unicas horas que me são possiveis enviar dados de precipitação com duração de 24 horas.
> obrigado.


Boas,
O ideal será das 0h às 0h, mas não sendo possível, das 18h às 18h será o valor mais aproximado e mais recente, tendo em conta que só utilizo os valores ao fim do dia.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Mai 2008 às 12:15)

Rog disse:


> Boas,
> O ideal será das 0h às 0h, mas não sendo possível, das 18h às 18h será o valor mais aproximado e mais recente, tendo em conta que só utilizo os valores ao fim do dia.



OK, enviarei das 18h ás 18h, tendo em conta que estas horas são as horas dos Açores, menos 1h que na madeira e continente


----------



## Tiagofsky (14 Mai 2008 às 12:29)

Boas a tds!!Já tinha saudades daqui do meu cantinho!Tenho tido o meu computador com virus e com imensos problemas decorrentes desses bichos chatos q agr se vieram instalar em...mim!Por isso nao tenho aparecido por ca, mas hj, uma vez q estou d molho (e ainda bem q ja tenho pc outra vez), faço as minhas observações!Neste momentos tenho 15,6ºC e chuva a períodos,intermitente...

P.S - Estou a ver q já se mudaram algumas coisas, e desde já dou os parabéns ao Rog pelo excelente trabalho que está a fazer...Há que lhe dar muito valor, e é mais uma razão p nos prender aqui!


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mai 2008 às 12:33)

Cai agora um aguaceiro Moderado/forte
Temperatura nos 16,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mai 2008 às 12:46)

Já parou... acrescentei mais 1,0mm
O total de hoje está em 4,0mm

Estou com 16,0ºC de temperatura
A Pressão desceu para 1013 hPa


----------



## vitamos (14 Mai 2008 às 12:56)

Por aqui já começo a ver o sol... Mas as nuvens são ameaçadoras, pelo que mais aguaceiros deverão cair tarde fora...

Para descontrair, mais uma daquelas coisas estranhas que de vez em quando é possível encontrar no site do IM  





Imagem de satélite das 21 h de ontem  (última disponível)


----------



## HotSpot (14 Mai 2008 às 13:00)

AnDré disse:


> Vi agora no snirh, que a estação de Moinhola (Setubal) já leva 39,3mm acumulados este mês.
> Eu uns quilometros mais a noroeste, tenho apenas e somente 4,4mm



E eu que fico no meio levo 0,2 mm qualquer dia dizem novamente que isto é um deserto.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mai 2008 às 13:17)

vitamos disse:


> Imagem de satélite das 21 h de ontem  (última disponível)



Ai está o meu sonho a Peninsula Ibérica cheia de neve 

Por aqui céu muito nublado.

Tive uma mínima de 12.3ºC e agora estou com 20.4ºC 

A pressão está nos 1013hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Vince (14 Mai 2008 às 13:24)

HotSpot disse:


> E eu que fico no meio levo 0,2 mm qualquer dia dizem novamente que isto é um deserto.



O MeteoOeiras também só vai com 4.8mm este mês, idêntico ao André, aí estás mesmo em seco.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mai 2008 às 13:26)

Após um periodo de céu muito nublado, eis que já chove fraco de novo
A temperatura continua a descer... estando nos *15,0ºC* no momento

O vento esta a *29,8 km/h* e o wind chill a 9,1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mai 2008 às 13:28)

Gilmet disse:


> Após um periodo de céu muito nublado, eis que já chove fraco de novo
> A temperatura continua a descer... estando nos *15,0ºC* no momento
> 
> O vento esta a *29,8 km/h* e o wind chill a 9,1ºC



Aqui tambem está chover eu a pensar que ia sair de manga curta já não saio bahhh  raios parta 

Temperatura caiu para os 17.5ºC com caraças tava nos 20.5ºC á 15 minutos...rajada máxima 47 km/h.


----------



## dgstorm (14 Mai 2008 às 13:51)

Por aqui sigo com 17,0ºC !
Hoje de manha choveu bem, agora o vento esta forte e gelado, as nuvens essas sao negras e seguem a toda a velocidade para Norte ! Sinceramente tou com esperança de alguma trovoada para logo a noite, pelo menos o freemeteo fala nisso... Alias até fala em tempestade, coisa que nunca tinha visto ! 

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=15&gid=2742032&la=18


----------



## squidward (14 Mai 2008 às 13:52)

porcaria de tempo, não chove nem faz sol...só nuvens


----------



## jpmartins (14 Mai 2008 às 13:54)

Por aqui alguns aguaceiros, as nuvens prometem mais do que aquilo que largam. Precipitação 1mm, temp. actual 17.6ºC e o vento anda na casa dos 20km/h


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mai 2008 às 14:03)

As pingas de há pouco não acumularam...

Mas já estive com *14,8ºC*...(pelas 13:30+-)
Agora 15,4ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Mai 2008 às 14:06)

Alguém me pode dizer a previsão para amanhã?


----------



## miguel (14 Mai 2008 às 14:10)

Olá a todos! a mínima aqui foi de 12,9ºC
Neste momento vou com 17,2ºC, 67%HR, 1014hpa e vento fraco a moderado de W máximo até ao momento de 21,2km/h


----------



## mocha (14 Mai 2008 às 14:25)

ola a todos, por aqui começou a chover ha pouco o vento sopra com algumas rajadas, sigo com 19ºC


----------



## miguel (14 Mai 2008 às 14:25)

Temperatura a baixar e humidade a subir...agora 16,8ºC e 73%HR céu muito nublado a máxima foi de manha com 19,3ºC(12:08)


----------



## Vince (14 Mai 2008 às 14:26)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Alguém me pode dizer a previsão para amanhã?



O tempo nestes dias à partida terá alguma instabilidade com possibilidade de trovoadas e aguaceiros, hoje e amanhã de manhã mais a norte e a partir de amanhã à tarde e sexta-feira mais a sul.


----------



## miguel (14 Mai 2008 às 14:31)

Elaa olhando para o radar da para ver uma linha amarela muito identica a que na outra noite deixou 21mm aqui em Setubal em uma hora...e adivinhem para onde vem.. a ver se não morre entretanto 16,6ºC, 76%HR


----------



## Rog (14 Mai 2008 às 14:47)

Por aqui ceu nublado com algumas abertas
19,6ºc
69%HR
1020hpa


----------



## miguel (14 Mai 2008 às 15:18)

Chuva muito forte neste momento...14,4ºC, 82%HR


----------



## miguel (14 Mai 2008 às 15:29)

Não durou foi tempo nehum ;D 15,4ºC, 87%HR


----------



## AnDré (14 Mai 2008 às 16:48)

Aqui há pouco caíu um aguaceiro fraco, mas ainda não foi o suficiente.
Mantenho os 0,3mm da noite 
O céu está muito nublado, o vento de oeste, a temperatura nos 18,1ºC e a humidade nos 63%.

Até ao momento:
Tmin:12,6ºC
Tmáx: 20,1ºC


----------



## vitamos (14 Mai 2008 às 16:48)

Chuva e vento moderado neste momento! O céu encontra-se encoberto.


----------



## Turista (14 Mai 2008 às 17:26)

Aqui por Peniche a mínima de hoje ficou-se pelos 13,9ºC

De momento céu nublado, 16.4ºC, 1014.4 hPa. e 67% de humidade.

Abraços!


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mai 2008 às 17:52)

Aguaceiros fracos tem caído, mas de momento cai um forte aguaceiro
Levo *6,5mm* hoje

A temperatura desce a pique... *12,9ºC* no momento
Humidade a 81%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 12,1ºC (07:19)
MÁXIMA: 18,3ºC (16:35)


----------



## AnDré (14 Mai 2008 às 18:06)

Aqui também já chove! 
E a temperatura caí a pique: 14,0ºC.


----------



## MSantos (14 Mai 2008 às 19:52)

Boa tarde pessoal
Tem havido alguns aguaceiros fracos ao longo do dia de hoje, neste momento o céu está muito nublado e segundo a estação do Fil estão 11.9ºC.


----------



## MSantos (14 Mai 2008 às 20:16)

Está a chover moderado/forte em Bragança O vento tambem se faz sentir com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mai 2008 às 20:26)

Após a passagem da neblusidade o sol voltou, embora com pouca intensidade...

Estou com 14,6ºC
Humidade a 82%
Pressão a 1012 hPa


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mai 2008 às 20:30)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado com abertas, de manhã quando fui a Ayamonte ainda apanhei uns pingos de chuva na A22 a seguir ao Nó de Tavira, a diferença é abismal entre Portugal e Espanha em termos de combustíveis, cerca de 40 cêntimos por litro em gasolina.

Máxima: 21.1ºC
mínima: 11.8ºC


----------



## jose leça (14 Mai 2008 às 21:00)

Boa noite pessoal

Extremos de hoje:
TMax: 18,2ºC
TMin:  12,6ºC

Sigo com 14,6ºC e 84%HR, aguaceiros evento moderado de SW

PS: Agradecia o favor se algum membro do Forum me facultasse a máxima registada hoje no aeroporto (Porto). O site holandês onde diariamente vou recolher essa informação deu-me o nega (acontece de vez em quando). O WU dá 16ºC, mas eu pretendia em décimas.


----------



## henriquesillva (14 Mai 2008 às 21:04)

*Boas, por Guimarães:*

T min......................................11.8º
T máx.....................................15.9º

H min......................................54%
H máx.....................................81%

Pressão actual.........................1010 hPa


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mai 2008 às 21:08)

jose leça disse:


> Boa noite pessoal
> 
> Extremos de hoje:
> TMax: 18,2ºC
> ...



A máxima registada na estação Porto/ Pedras Rubras foi de 16.6ºC.
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynext?state=Port&rank=100&ano=2008&mes=05&day=14&hora=18&Enviar=Ver


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mai 2008 às 21:10)

Por aqui máxima de 21.6ºC.

Neste momento estou com 14.6ºC


----------



## AnDré (14 Mai 2008 às 21:26)

Por aqui sigo com 14,0ºC e 95% de humidade.
O céu volta a apresentar-se muito nublado, depois das abertas ao fim da tarde.

Estou com uns raquiticos 0,8mm desde as 0h


----------



## diogo (14 Mai 2008 às 21:41)

Durante o dia o copinho encheu +- 4mm.
Máxima de ontem: 19.6ºC (Lidl)
Mínima de hoje: 10.9ºC (Lidl)
Máxima de hoje: 18.7ºC (Lidl)

Hoje mudei uma vez mais a localização dos sensores: colei-os no mastro da antena da TV e pus folhas de alumínio por trás para estarem à sombra (acho que o alumínio protege da radiação).

*Podem dizer-me se na antena as leituras são mais ou menos certas?*

O sensor da Oregon costuma aumentar muito a temperatura - será que não deve estar na vertical... ou será que o do Lidl tem a mania de a descer?

AGORA: LIDL- 13.0ºC , 87% HR , 1012.5 hPa
           OREGON - 13.8ºC , 90% HR , 1012 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Mai 2008 às 21:41)

Boa noite! Depois de uma manhã de céu encoberto e alguma chuva, tivemos uma tarde de céu com boas abertas e quente.

Aqui ficam os valores de hoje

Tmin - 17,3ºC
Tmax - 23,9ºC

Actual - 19,6ºC

Hmin - 65%
Hmax - 88%
Actual - 71%

Precipitação (Das 19h de Ontem às 19h de hoje) - 2,5 mm


----------



## Minho (14 Mai 2008 às 21:53)

Mais um dia quase invernal principalmente no final da tarde com chuva por vezes forte com 8.7mm de precipitação até ao momento.

TX: 14.9ºC
TM: 9.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (14 Mai 2008 às 21:55)

ESTREMOZ (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 11,4 ºC (05h45); Temperatura máxima - 18,9 ºC (16h13); Temperatura actual - 13,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1013 hPa.

*Aguaceiros dispersos durante a tarde.*

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima - 7,7 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima - 28,2 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## miguel (14 Mai 2008 às 21:57)

Aqui a máxima foi de 19,3ºC mas a meio da tarde baixou até aos 14,9ºC durante um forte aguaceiro mas não registei 1mm...
Agora vou com 15ºC


----------



## Dan (14 Mai 2008 às 22:12)

Algumas nuvens e 10,7ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 6,7ºC / 15,2ºC


----------



## João Soares (14 Mai 2008 às 22:17)

Hoje, ja caiu alguns aguaceiro durante o dia todo

T min: *12.0ºC*
T max: *23.9ºC*

Por agora, chuva fraca
Temp: *15.8ºC*
Hum: *72%*
Pressao: *1013.2hPa*

_Rog_, Muito fixes esses teus mapas e tabelas sobre as nossas tempº diarias,


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Mai 2008 às 22:24)

Resumo do dia de Hoje:
De Manhã  houve um aguaceiro com alguma intensidade, mas depois durante a tarde só pingou mas nada de especial,agora sigo com 16ºC e ceu nublado com abertas.

Temp.Máx:20ºC:


----------



## Rog (14 Mai 2008 às 23:03)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 14,2ºC
88%HR
1019hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Mai 2008 às 23:33)

Neste momento aqui, noite amena, com algumas abertas.

18,4ºC e 77% Hr (Devo ter neste momento a temperatura mais elevada de todas as estações amadoras dos membros do forum)


----------



## AnDré (15 Mai 2008 às 00:00)

boa noite pessoal!

Extremos do dia 14:
Tmin: 12,6ºC
Tmáx: 20,1ºC
Precipitação: 0,8mm

Por agora, 13,5ºC e 95%.


----------



## Rog (15 Mai 2008 às 00:19)




----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (15 Mai 2008 às 01:45)

Boas noites 

Dia 14 De Maio

Temp min 11.8 ºC
Temp max 17.1 ºC
HR 82 %
Pressão 1011.3 hPa
Precipitacao 1.4 mm 

Dia 15 De Maio 

Temp Actual 13,8 ºC
HR 89%
Pressao 1011.8 hPa


----------



## Fil (15 Mai 2008 às 02:14)

Boas, como se pode ver no gráfico do Rog, mínima de 8,0ºC () e máxima de 15,4ºC. Neste momento céu muito nublado e temperatura de 8,8ºC.


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Mai 2008 às 02:32)

Minho disse:


> Mais um dia quase invernal principalmente no final da tarde com chuva por vezes forte com 8.7mm de precipitação até ao momento.



Bem, por aqui um forte e extenso aguaceiro ( período de chuva intensa, para ser mais correcto),entre as 21 e as 22 h.
Grande Chuvada...Quase dilúvio...
Fiquei curioso para saber a quantidade que o IM de P.Rubras tinha registado nesse período.
16 mm , parece-me ainda assim, pouco  para o que presenciei...
Há dias assim ...
Ainda ontem nada desta intensidade era expectável.
Hoje já houve alertas amarelos inesperados...
Agora percebo porque aconteceram...
O IM está atento, sim senhor...


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mai 2008 às 08:07)

Bom dia a todos!!

Aqui, mais uns aguaceiros durante a noite renderam mais 3,0mm...
Neste momento chove fraco e estou com 14,9ºC de temperatura
Humidade a 87%
Pressão a 1010 hPa

A mínima foi de 12,6ºC


----------



## mocha (15 Mai 2008 às 09:18)

bom dia a todos, por aqui o ceu ta encoberto já caiu um aguaçeiro por volta das 8h, sigo com uns confortaveis 17ºC


----------



## jpmartins (15 Mai 2008 às 09:27)

Bom dia,
Por aqui noite de alguns aguaceiros, neste momento chove. 
Desde as 00h 3.6 mm. 
Temp. min. matinal 14.3ºC.
Pressão 1010.4hPa.


----------



## vitamos (15 Mai 2008 às 09:30)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *13,8ºC*
Tmax *20,1ºC*

Hoje registei uma mínima de *13,8ºC*, pressão em *1011hPa*. Céu encoberto e chuva por vezes com intensidade


----------



## HotSpot (15 Mai 2008 às 09:37)

Máximo Ontem:  21.8 ºC (13:48) 
Mínimo Ontem:  10.8 ºC (01:26) 

Ontem lá caiu aqui um aguaceiro e acabou com a seca mensal. 2,6 mm

Mínimo Hoje:  12.9 ºC (03:27) 

Hoje ainda mais ameaçador mas ainda só 0,2 mm


----------



## vitamos (15 Mai 2008 às 09:54)

O céu permanece encoberto mas não chove

Imagem de satélite:






Zona nebulosa extensa, com presença de nuvens altas... será que trará algo de significativo consigo? Certo é que daqui a uns minutos chegará à faixa litoral...


----------



## Rog (15 Mai 2008 às 10:14)




----------



## Rog (15 Mai 2008 às 10:15)

Bom dia,
Por aqui aguaceiros
14,9ºC
93%HR
1014hpa


----------



## AnDré (15 Mai 2008 às 10:22)

nimboestrato disse:


> Bem, por aqui um forte e extenso aguaceiro ( período de chuva intensa, para ser mais correcto),entre as 21 e as 22 h.
> Grande Chuvada...Quase dilúvio...
> Fiquei curioso para saber a quantidade que o IM de P.Rubras tinha registado nesse período.



Bom dia!

Se não estou em erro entre as 21h e 22h caíram 9,1mm em P.Rubras. Penso que seja esse o valor que estava no mapa de observação do IM.
Segundo o ogimet, entre as 6h de ontem e as 6h de hoje, P.Rubras acumulou 29mm, e lidera a tabela de precipitação.

Na última hora, o arquipélado da Madeira é a região do país que com mais água está a levar.

Por aqui lá vai caindo mais um aguaceiro fraco.
Levo 0,3mm desde as 0h.

Tmin:13,1ºC
Tactual: 16,2ºC
Humidade: 90%


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Mai 2008 às 10:39)

Bom dia!

Por cá manhã de céu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros fracos e vento fraco

Tmin - 16,8ºC


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2008 às 10:45)

Bom dia mínima aqui de 11,8ºC
Agora tenho chuva fraca e 15,9ºC, 93%HR...


----------



## Kraliv (15 Mai 2008 às 10:46)

Boas,



Por aqui, nem chove nem faz sol 





cumps


----------



## diogo (15 Mai 2008 às 10:51)

Bom dia a todos

Mínima de hoje (Oregon): 11.1ºC
                    (Lidl): 10.4ºC

Já não sei em qual confiar

Agora: 20.5ºC , 90% HR , 1010 hpa , céu encoberto , vento fraco


----------



## HotSpot (15 Mai 2008 às 11:08)

Já chove novamente por aqui


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Mai 2008 às 11:10)

AnDré disse:


> Se não estou em erro entre as 21h e 22h caíram 9,1mm em P.Rubras. Penso que seja esse o valor que estava no mapa de observação do IM.


.

Correcto.Mas entre as 20 e as 21 já se tinha registado 6,7mm.
Como o forte aguaceiro estendeu-se entre as 20,30 e as 21,45 ,mais coisa, menos coisa,poder-se-á dizer que em pouco mais de 1 hora caíram quase 16mm.É obra.
Agora , depois de um aguaceiro moderado por volta das 9 h o céu está a abrir e já há bons períodos de sol.
A tempª está nos 15.1º e o vento sopra fraco de Sudoeste.


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2008 às 11:18)

Chuva forte aqui *2,1mm*, 15,4ºC, 65%HR


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mai 2008 às 11:24)

O problema ocorre ao nível do EUMETSAT (Meteosat Service Imagery) e não do Instituto de Meteorologia. Às vezes uma pequena explicação complementar ajuda a compreender a situação que, neste caso, não é da responsabilidade do Instituto de Meteorologia.



vitamos disse:


> Para descontrair, mais uma daquelas coisas estranhas que de vez em quando é possível encontrar no site do IM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2008 às 11:24)

*5,3mm* o rate mm/Hr é de 54,9mm


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2008 às 11:33)

*8,4mm* o rate é de 15,0mm/hr


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2008 às 11:50)

E ainda não parou um segundo sempre compacta e com força agora ainda mais   *13,7mm* 
15,5ºC e Humidade no máximo da estação 98%


----------



## vitamos (15 Mai 2008 às 11:50)

Gerofil disse:


> O problema ocorre ao nível do EUMETSAT (Meteosat Service Imagery) e não do Instituto de Meteorologia. Às vezes uma pequena explicação complementar ajuda a compreender a situação que, neste caso, não é da responsabilidade do Instituto de Meteorologia.



E desde já agradeço a informação complementar! Longe de mim estar a criticar o IM, cujo trabalho tanto valorizo... foi uma pequena brincadeira com uma situação que achei engraçada! Aliás hoje a situação está corrigida: é melhor a informação que as imagens não estão disponíveis (mesmo sem explicação) do que a imagem que se encontrava e que apenas serviu para um aparte de "humor parvo" como é meu apanágio e vício (não é um defeito, é mesmo de feitio).

Muitas coisas que acontecem no site do IM não são culpa do IM. Nisso acredito. Ainda ontema  informação pictórica mostrava aguaceiros fortes para Santarém, mas na previsão descritiva isso não se encontrava mencionado. Ora a previsão descritiva é aquela em que me baseio porque é da responsabilidade do meteorologista, a inserção do grafismo no site porventura já não o é!

Uma palavra que deixo para o IM! Embora muito possa melhorar a evolução a que tenho assistido tem sido espectacular e só tenho que parabenizar a instituição por todo o esforço, sobretudo o de fazer a conexão meteorologista/ cidadão, como tem cada vez mais sido feito e de melhor forma!

Quanto ao tempo: aqui por Coimbra começou o céu a abrir, e o sol já vai aquecendo a água que se encontra no solo e que começa a evaporar formando uma pequena névoa junto ao solo


----------



## vitamos (15 Mai 2008 às 11:50)

miguel disse:


> E ainda não parou um segundo sempre compacta e com força agora ainda mais   *13,7mm*
> 15,5ºC e Humidade no máximo da estação 98%



Here we go again...


----------



## Brunomc (15 Mai 2008 às 11:51)

aqui agora chove bem...


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2008 às 11:54)

vitamos disse:


> Here we go again...



Onde se fecha a torneira disto?! que força agora *15,8mm*


----------



## Brunomc (15 Mai 2008 às 11:59)

> Onde se fecha a torneira disto?! que força agora 15,8mm





Miguel aqui também chove mesmo bem..


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mai 2008 às 12:03)

Por aqui caiu alguma chuva durante a manhã que rendeu 1 mm.

Tive uma mínima de 13.4ºC agora estou com 21.9ºC.

A pressão está nos 1010hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## HotSpot (15 Mai 2008 às 12:04)

Enquanto aí em Setúbal é o dilúvio aqui chove bem menos, *1,8 mm*


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2008 às 12:05)

Finalmente parou quase uma hora depois o total acumulado é de *18,9mm* e volta a chover de novo parou por segundos


----------



## vitamos (15 Mai 2008 às 12:06)

miguel disse:


> Onde se fecha a torneira disto?! que força agora *15,8mm*



Miguel pela última imagem do radar que o IM disponibiliza vê-se a aproximação de uma "mancha de água" enormissima, a atingir essa zona em grande! Eu de manhã já tinha referido a mancha nebulosa que vinha a chegar e que achei que iria dar algo... mas pelos vistos tá a dar mesmo bastante 

De qualquer forma a cidade de Setúbal este ano, parece mesmo ter um iman... tudo o que venha é "chupado" para aí! Incrível


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2008 às 12:11)

vitamos disse:


> Miguel pela última imagem do radar que o IM disponibiliza vê-se a aproximação de uma "mancha de água" enormissima, a atingir essa zona em grande! Eu de manhã já tinha referido a mancha nebulosa que vinha a chegar e que achei que iria dar algo... mas pelos vistos tá a dar mesmo bastante
> 
> De qualquer forma a cidade de Setúbal este ano, parece mesmo ter um iman... tudo o que venha é "chupado" para aí! Incrível




Há qualquer coisa que faz com que chova muito em Setúbal uma é sem duvida estar mesmo junto ao mar a outra poderá ser a serra da Arrábida tudo o que vem do mar passa primeiro pela serra e Setúbal fica logo por baixo poderá ser também por isso!!
Agora chove mas de forma fraca...mas sempre sem parar


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2008 às 12:25)

Parou mesmo, mas muito mais vem ai para a tarde 
15,8ºC
98%HR
1011hpa
18,9mm acumulados desde as 00h


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2008 às 12:43)

Mais uma carga e mais 1,1mm que arredonda o total até agora para 20mm


----------



## vitamos (15 Mai 2008 às 12:49)

miguel disse:


> mas muito mais vem ai para a tarde



Eu olhando para as imagens de satélite também acho que sim  O mais impressionante é que aquilo que caíu até agora foi apenas uma pontinha da tal nebulosidade, que está a entrar na faixa sul/centro de Portugal... Eu não arrisco nada... pode até nem trazer grande precipitação, mas pelo que está a acontecer aí... veremos!


----------



## Dan (15 Mai 2008 às 13:02)

Alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã. Começa agora a chover com 13,8ºC. 

Mínima de 8,9ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (15 Mai 2008 às 13:07)

aqui agora parou..ta uma chuva fraca

vem ai mais alguma coisa para a tarde??


----------



## Dan (15 Mai 2008 às 13:23)

Chove agora com mais intensidade e a temperatura caiu para 10,5ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mai 2008 às 13:29)

Por aqui chove há mais de 1 hora... sem parar

Levo hoje, *9,5mm* acumulados desde as 00h

Neste momento estão 14,9ºC
Humidade a 91%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 2,1 km/h


----------



## Vince (15 Mai 2008 às 13:43)

vitamos disse:


> Eu olhando para as imagens de satélite também acho que sim  O mais impressionante é que aquilo que caíu até agora foi apenas uma pontinha da tal nebulosidade, que está a entrar na faixa sul/centro de Portugal... Eu não arrisco nada... pode até nem trazer grande precipitação, mas pelo que está a acontecer aí... veremos!




Atendendo a que aqui já parece ter entrado uma parte mais espessa desta nebulosidade e estou apenas com uma chuva fraca, talvez não seja nada de especial. Provavelmente no total vai deixar uns milimetros interessantes mas mais pela persistência do que pela intensidade. 






Agora instabilidade é que nem vê-la, a ver se mais logo e amanhã melhora, mas isto para trovoadas está mesmo fraco, nem ontem no norte houve uma unica descarga.


----------



## Vince (15 Mai 2008 às 14:05)

Agora passou de chuva fraca a moderada, pontualmente mais forte.


----------



## vitamos (15 Mai 2008 às 14:09)

Vince disse:


> ]
> 
> Agora instabilidade é que nem vê-la, a ver se mais logo e amanhã melhora, mas isto para trovoadas está mesmo fraco, nem ontem no norte houve uma unica descarga.



Eu ainda ando um pouco verde na análise do CAPE... mas do que tenho visto, mesmo nas previsões, não anda mesmo nada famoso... se calhar só o factor surpresa poderá trazer algo mais intenso...


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mai 2008 às 14:18)

Há pouco a chuva fraquejou um pouco, mas agora já cai de novo com mais força! Tenho *10,5mm*

Temperatura nos 14,6ºC
Humidade a 91%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento entre os 1 km/h e os 10 km/h


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (15 Mai 2008 às 14:25)

Bom dia 

Dia 15 de Maio 

Até este Momento

Temp min 12.6ºC
Temp max 16.4ºC
Temp Actual 14.6ºC
Pressao 1010 hPa
Humidade Relativa 94%
Base Das Nuvens 120 Metros
Precipitacao 2.0 mm 
Vento 3.2 Km\h Rajada max 20.9 Km\h  SW


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2008 às 14:27)

Agora aqui chuva fraca... 16,0ºC, 94%HR, 1011hpa, 16,9 km/h W e 20,0mm até ao momento


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Mai 2008 às 14:33)

Por aqui, nem pinga ainda,  sigo com 20.2ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## João Soares (15 Mai 2008 às 14:34)

Hoje de manha tem caido diverso aguaceiros, ora fracos ora fortes

Por agora, ceu nublado
Temp: *21.2ºC*
Hum: *69%*
Pressao: *1012.9hPa*

Hoje, minima *13.6ºC*    maxima ate ao momento *21,7ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mai 2008 às 14:40)

Aqui não para...... *12,0mm*

Temperatura nos 14,4ºC


----------



## vitamos (15 Mai 2008 às 14:49)

Gilmet disse:


> Aqui não para...... *12,0mm*



E no radar espanhol já aparecem as primeiras descargas, na região do Oeste! 

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos#animacion

EDIT: já aparecem também no mapa do IM e afinal estão ali mais na zona do vale do tejo


----------



## Vince (15 Mai 2008 às 14:55)

Aqui já acabou este round. Segundo o MeteoOeiras hoje cairam 8.2 mm, pelo que talvez uns 6mm tenham sido nas últimas 2 horas.


----------



## HotSpot (15 Mai 2008 às 14:57)

Aqui ainda cai bem. Hoje: *7,4 mm*

Máx. Rain/Rate *52.1 mm/hr* às 14:34


----------



## Aurélio (15 Mai 2008 às 15:02)

Aqui em faro apesar das nuvens ameaçadoras ... nada de nada ..
Precipitação de Hoje: 0.000 mm


----------



## Vince (15 Mai 2008 às 15:04)

Afinal não acabou. Recomeçou a cair.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Mai 2008 às 15:07)

Aurélio disse:


> Aqui em faro apesar das nuvens ameaçadoras ... nada de nada ..
> Precipitação de Hoje: 0.000 mm



Aqui ao lado também as nuvens ameaçam mas nada cai


----------



## Rog (15 Mai 2008 às 15:10)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui ceu nublado com algumas abertas
18,0ºC
81%HR
1014hpa


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Mai 2008 às 15:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui ao lado também as nuvens ameaçam mas nada cai



Por aqui igual... nublado com muita humidade... mas a festa devera chegar ao fim da tarde com muita energia para dar...


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Mai 2008 às 15:12)

Afinal já chove começou agora, é fraquinho mas já chove.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mai 2008 às 15:39)

Aqui ainda vai chovendo... mas cada vez é mais fraco... estou com *13,5mm*

Temperatura nos 15,4ºC

De trovoada é que ainda não ouvi nada... mas talvez algum membro mais a norte o nos relate...


----------



## vitamos (15 Mai 2008 às 15:51)

Aqui nem chuva nem trovoada... sol e nuvens ameaçadoras!


----------



## ct5iul (15 Mai 2008 às 16:00)

Boas pessoal

Dados da minha estaçao La Crosse - WS3600 em lisboa Monsanto dia 15-05-2008

O sol nasce às: 06:22
O sol põe-se às: 20:43
Nascer da Lua: 16:36
Pôr da Lua: 03:48
Porcentaje iluminado da lua 83%
Temp 13.9ºC/ UTC 15:37
Temp Min 09.5ºC/ UTC 04:18
Temp Max 16,2c/UTC 12:38
Pressão-998.3Hpa UTC 15:36
Intensidade do Vento Moderada-10,1 km/h UTC 15:36
Direção do Vento- wsw 235 UTC 15:37
Rajada max-33,6/h UTC 14:48
Umidade Relativa-86,4 % UTC 15.37
Chuva Precipitação-2.3mm UTC 15:35
Altitude-110Metros 
Previsão Para as Proximas 24h céu muito nublado,Vento fraco,Aguaceiros fortes e  trovoada
TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA PREVISTA 18.C


----------



## squidward (15 Mai 2008 às 16:01)

Em Lisboa choveu bem logo de manhã. Agora à vinda para o Cartaxo, apanhei uma chuvada

Para os lados do Montejunto, as nuvens tinham um aspecto ameaçador


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mai 2008 às 16:12)

Boas fotos Squidward Ias de comboio...

Aqui continua a chover......mas o nevoeiro começa a desaparecer... estou com *14,0mm*

Temperatura nos 15,0ºC


----------



## Kraliv (15 Mai 2008 às 16:20)

Boas,



Chove agora (finalmente) moderadamente desde à cerca de 15 minutos 



Até às 15.00 tinha apenas cerca de 2mm


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mai 2008 às 16:51)

Bem... parece que não há maneira de parar...... é fraca, mas é contínua... *15,0mm*

Noto entretanto, na ultima imagem de satélite... duas "coisinhas" a virem na nossa direcção...


----------



## Brunomc (15 Mai 2008 às 17:09)

vai em direção a setubal..


----------



## Brunomc (15 Mai 2008 às 17:29)

Gilmet onde e que vais ver essas imagens de satélite??


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2008 às 17:31)

Boas
a Máxima foi de apenas *17,0ºC*...
Vou até ao momento com *22,1mm* acumulados desde as 00h ou seja até as 13 tinha 20mm podem ver que de tarde não tem chovido muito apesar de nos últimos minutos ter vindo a aumentar de intensidade!! 15,7ºC, 97%HR, 1010hpa


----------



## rijo (15 Mai 2008 às 17:32)

Em Queluz:

Precipitação:  	 0.39pol (2.54 cm)  / *9.9mm*


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mai 2008 às 17:38)

Brunomc disse:


> Gilmet onde e que vais ver essas imagens de satélite??



Olá...podes ve-las aqui:

http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp 


Aquelas duas "coisitas" não causaram nada de especial aqui...... foi um "falso alarme"...

Estou com 14,6ºC
Humidade a 92%
Pressão a *1009 hPa*

Precipitação hoje: *16,5mm*


----------



## AnDré (15 Mai 2008 às 17:40)

Boa tarde pessoal!

Epá, uma tarde bonita por aqui
Céu encoberto, vento fraco de OSO.
15,5ºC, 95% de humidade
12,8mm acumulados desde as 0h.

Lá está Setubal a encher o penico!


----------



## Brunomc (15 Mai 2008 às 17:55)

> Olá...podes ve-las aqui:
> 
> http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp
> 
> ...




obrigado..

pois eu também tava a pensar que iamos ter mais qualquer coisa..afinal não a nada de especial..será que vamos ter mais chuva esta noite


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Mai 2008 às 18:00)

O IM lançou o alerta amarelo para o Algarve, alerta esse que entra em vigor a partir das 3:00 da manhã e dura até às 13 horas.

O sol vai brilhando entre nuvens, nada de especial


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2008 às 18:17)

Sem duvida que as condições para as trovoadas vão aumentar bastante nas próximas horas no sul e com sorte não é apenas no Algarve mas também um pouco mais para cima do Algave...já se nota desenvolvimento vertical no mar e essas condições vão se deslocar para o Alentejo e Algarve a partir desta noite


----------



## João Soares (15 Mai 2008 às 18:23)

Nao choveu durante a tarde, o sol ate apareceu durante a tarde..

Por agora, o ceue esta  muito nublado, mas mesmo assim o sol ainda aparece..
T max: *21.8ºC*
Tamp actual: *20.0ºC*
Hum: *68%*
Pressao: *1010.3hPa*


----------



## Vince (15 Mai 2008 às 18:24)

É verdade, já se nota outro tipo de desenvolvimento no mar a SW.





http://sat24.com/


----------



## Mago (15 Mai 2008 às 19:40)

Um aguaceiro muito forte que se abateu aqui durante os seus 15 minutos
Parecia um diluvio mas ja passou....


----------



## Brunomc (15 Mai 2008 às 20:16)

> É verdade, já se nota outro tipo de desenvolvimento no mar a SW.




será que vai haver trovoadas na zona de setubal e alto alentejo?? 

aqui por vendas novas??


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mai 2008 às 20:27)

Vão caindo aguaceiros fracos... e levo, hoje, *18,0mm*

Neste momento estou com 14,8ºC

A temperatura máxima registada hoje, foi de *17,1ºC*, pelas 12:04

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 12,6ºC (04:58)
MÁXIMA: 17,1ºC (12:04)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Mai 2008 às 20:34)

Na zona onde Moro"couço" básicamente choveu o dia todoa chuva começou a cair pelas 11:00 da manhã mas á tarde é ke choveu mais, neste momento é só uns pinguinhos e tão 14ºC.

Será que para estas zonas também vai haver trovoadas?

T.Máx: 16.8ºC


----------



## Dan (15 Mai 2008 às 20:39)

Céu nublado e 13,2ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 8,9ºC / 15,2ºC


----------



## AnDré (15 Mai 2008 às 20:41)

Por aqui a chuva também já deu tréguas.
Deixou no total 13,8mm desde as 0h.

Neste momento estão 14,8ºC, 95% de humidade.
E o céu está assim:

A sudeste:




A sudoeste:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Mai 2008 às 20:49)

Afinal já Recomeçou a chover neste momento


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Mai 2008 às 21:00)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Afinal já Recomeçou a chover neste momento



Uma pergunta onde fica o couço.

Por aqui, máxima de 20.8ºC, mínima de 12.9ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mai 2008 às 21:00)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Afinal já Recomeçou a chover neste momento



Estive no Couço em Julho do ano passado, se não me engano, e pareceu-me uma zona muito calma e pouco habitada, ideal para um fim-de-semana ou umas férias. Passa-se Coruche, a Azervadinha e o Couço ainda fica a uns bons quilómetros. Apesar de ficar no Interior, pareceu-me ser uma zona agradável, a máxima foi superior à de Moscavide em apenas *1,5 ºC* a *2 ºC*.


----------



## henriquesillva (15 Mai 2008 às 21:15)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min..................................12.6º
T má..................................18.1º

H min..................................53%
H máx.................................89%

Pressão actual......................1009 hPa


----------



## jose leça (15 Mai 2008 às 21:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A máxima registada na estação Porto/ Pedras Rubras foi de 16.6ºC.
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynext?state=Port&rank=100&ano=2008&mes=05&day=14&hora=18&Enviar=Ver



Obrigado, algarvio1980


----------



## ecobcg (15 Mai 2008 às 21:21)

Boa noite!
Por aqui já choveu um pouquinho perto das 18h
A mínima de hoje foi de 11,8ºC. O céu esteve coberto durante todo o dia.
Agora estão 17,7ºC e 1014,3hPa.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mai 2008 às 21:35)

ESTREMOZ (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 12,2 ºC (04h47); Temperatura máxima - 19,0 ºC (11h24); Temperatura actual - 14,1 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1010 hPa.

*Períodos de chuva durante a tarde.*

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima - 7,7 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima - 28,2 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Mai 2008 às 21:37)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Uma pergunta onde fica o couço.
> 
> Por aqui, máxima de 20.8ºC, mínima de 12.9ºC.




Passas por Coruche depois pela azervadinha andas uns 15 Km e depois é o couço é fácil


----------



## Rog (15 Mai 2008 às 21:37)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 15,2ºC
95%HR
1014hpa
alguns aguaceiros


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Mai 2008 às 21:47)

Boa Noite. Inicio de noite com céu nublado com abertas.


Valores de Hoje:

Tmin - 16,8ºC
Tmax - 23,6ºC
Actual - 19,6ºC

Precipitação - 1 mm


----------



## jose leça (15 Mai 2008 às 22:13)

Uma Boa Noite a todos

Extremos de hoje:
Tmax: 20,0ºC
Tmin:  13,1ºC

Sigo com 14,7ºC e 86%HR, céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco. Os pluviómetros cá da zona devem ter rendido 25mm, ou talvez mais


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mai 2008 às 22:27)

Estou com 13,7ºC de temperatura... vai descendo muuuito lentamente...
Humidade a 94%
Pressão a 1010 hPa

Não chove...


----------



## João Soares (15 Mai 2008 às 22:29)

Por ca, nao chove...

Temp: *14.5ºC*
Hum: *71%*
Pressao: *1011.5hPa*


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2008 às 23:28)

Total de chuva hoje *24,2mm*...
Temperatura máxima 17,0ºC
Agora vou com 14,7ºC, 98%HR, 1010hpa


----------



## AnDré (15 Mai 2008 às 23:36)

Bem, parece que já nada se vai alterar até às 23:59.
A temperatura está estável nos 14,0ºC. A humidade alta: 95%.
O céu encoberto por nuvens baixas, e algum nevoeiro.
Mas nada de precipitação há já algumas horas.

Extremos de hoje:
Tmin: 13,1ºC
Tmáx: 20,0ºC
Precipitação: 13,8mm


E já que estamos a meio do mês de Maio, deixo aqui o panorama até agora registado:
Tmin média: 12,9ºC
Tmáx média: 21,5ºC
Precipitação até ao momento: 18,7mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mai 2008 às 23:40)

Por cá dia de céu com muita nuvem e chuva das 13h00 ás 19h agora o céu encontra-se muito nublado.

Tive uma máxima de 22.1ºC e agora estou com 14.5ºC quanto a percepitação registei 12 mm 

A pressão está nos 1010hpa o vento está nulo/fraco.


----------



## Turista (15 Mai 2008 às 23:43)

Boas,

_Exremos de dia 15 de Maio:
Max - 19,1ºC
Min - 14,3ºC_

De momento:

16,1ºC / 1009.9 hPa. / 78% de humidade!


----------



## João Soares (15 Mai 2008 às 23:44)

O ceu sta a ficar limpo

Enquanto, isso a temperatura desce muito devagar mas mesmo assim nao deixo de ter minimas consecutivas
Temp: *13.2ºC*
Hum: *71%*
Pressao: *1012.4hPa*


----------



## Rog (16 Mai 2008 às 00:23)




----------



## Gerofil (16 Mai 2008 às 00:30)




----------



## Rog (16 Mai 2008 às 00:30)

Boas, por aqui 14,5ºC
95%HR
1016hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## Vince (16 Mai 2008 às 01:01)

Continua a actividade convectiva a SW







Mas pela última saída do GFS das 18z parece que só se aproximará do Algarve. Veremos se está ou não certa a previsão.


----------



## AnDré (16 Mai 2008 às 01:32)

O wetteronline prevê mais ou menos a mesma coisa:







E no radar, é bem visivel alguns pontos intensos mesmo ao largo de Sagres.



A festa esta noite, é no Algarve

Por aqui, a noite segue tranquila.
13,0ºC de momento.

Dado curisoso em relação à precipitação do dia 15 ocorrida em Lisboa:
O Geofisico de Lisboa registou 18,5mm ao passo que a Gago Coutinho apenas registou 10,1mm.
Estações tão próximas e ainda assim com tanta diferença.
O mesmo posso dizer ao comparar a precipitação que registei, com a verificada na Portela.
Uma precipitação que à partida e segundo o radar, parecia tão uniforme na área metropolitana de Lisboa, e afinal não foi


----------



## Fil (16 Mai 2008 às 01:41)

Boas. Por aqui tenho neste momento uma temperatura de 8,0ºC, o céu já se encontra menos nublado e portanto a temperatura desce com mais facilidade. 

A mínima foi de 8,5ºC e a máxima de 16,2ºC, que foi atingida num pequeno espaço de tempo numa aberta em que o sol "iluminou" o meu bairro. Na estação do IM a máxima foi de 14,8ºC. Durante o dia recolhi 4,5 mm de precipitação, como tem sido habitual esta zona foi das que registou menor precipitação no país, excluindo o Algarve.

Apesar destes dias mais frescos que a comunicação social diz serem anormais para esta época, a média deste mês aqui em Bragança continua acima da média normal 1961-90.



Chasing Thunder disse:


> Passas por Coruche depois pela azervadinha andas uns 15 Km e depois é o couço é fácil



Se calhar era melhor meteres no teu perfil "Couço, Coruche" em vez de apenas "Couço", para todos localizarem mais facilmente


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Mai 2008 às 02:42)

AnDré disse:


> Dado curisoso em relação à precipitação do dia 15 ocorrida em Lisboa:
> O Geofisico de Lisboa registou 18,5mm ao passo que a Gago Coutinho apenas registou 10,1mm.
> Estações tão próximas e ainda assim com tanta diferença.




Na actividade convectiva isso é recorrente.
Não há homogenidade nos registos porque ela não existe na atmosfera.
Pelos vistos , a forte precipitação ocorrida em P.Rubras (Grande Porto) entre as 20 e as 22 h na última noite foi exclusivo.
À volta, o que precipitou , não é nada comparável.
Hoje, na região centro/sul  assim ocorreu.
Nas próximas horas também o Algarve ,ao que tudo o indica,assistirá a tais  discrepâncias.
Na convectividade ,há o dilúvio no vizinho e a seca pelo nosso caminho.
Ou vice-versa...

Por aqui, depois de uma tarde quase soalheira,
estão 11.1º ,céu quase limpo e sem vento.
A Pressão segue baixa: 1009.6 hPa.


----------



## AnDré (16 Mai 2008 às 02:55)

nimboestrato disse:


> Na actividade convectiva isso é recorrente.
> Não há homogenidade nos registos porque ela não existe na atmosfera.



Tem toda a razão. Mas se reparar no radar da intensidade de precipitação do IM, entre as 12h e as 19h, parece que a quantidade de precipitação que caiu entre Oeiras e o Oriente, entre o Cais do Sodré e Odivelas, foi basicamente a mesma. O que na verdade não aconteceu. Lá está, devido à actividade convectiva, que pelas imagens de radar é pouco diferenciada.

Sigo com 12,7ºC
A minha humidade não mexe dos 95%.
E já caiu um aguaceiro fraco: 0,2mm até ao momento.


----------



## adiabático (16 Mai 2008 às 06:52)

Fil disse:


> Se calhar era melhor meteres no teu perfil "Couço, Coruche" em vez de apenas "Couço", para todos localizarem mais facilmente



Fil, o que tu foste escrever... Não digas a uma pessoa do Couço que é de Coruche! Imagino que tenha sido uma provocação bem intencionada 

Abraços a todos, estou no fim de uma temporada curta aqui na zona temperada e volto para a semana para latitudes mais equatoriais, para a terra dos fenómenos convectivos. Conheço bem isso de ver chover no quintal do vizinho... Vou sentir saudades das frentes!


----------



## Gilmet (16 Mai 2008 às 08:05)

Bom dia a todos!

Aqui acordei com uma bela camada de nevoeiro

A minima foid e 11,1ºC
Neste momento tenho 12,2ºC
Humidade a 93%
Pressão a 1009 hPa

Já quase não há vestígios de nevoeiro...


----------



## Dan (16 Mai 2008 às 08:49)

Bom dia.

Por aqui a manhã também começou com nevoeiro e ainda não desapareceu totalmente. 7,5ºC por agora.

Mínima de 3,4ºC.


----------



## vitamos (16 Mai 2008 às 09:28)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *14,3ºC*
Tmax *21,6ºC*

Hoje céu limpo pela manhã e nevoeiro junto ao rio Mondego... A temperatura matinal mínima foi de *12,7ºC* e a pressão está em *1010hPa*!


----------



## mocha (16 Mai 2008 às 09:36)

bom dia a todos, por aqui o sol brilha, sigo com 16ºC


----------



## Redfish (16 Mai 2008 às 09:46)

Boas
Aqui por Loulé chove moderadamente desde as 08 da manhã.
Mas parece que é chuva de pouca dura, após analise á ultima imagem de Satelite.
O Sovamento Algarvio irá ficar bem regado


----------



## Gilmet (16 Mai 2008 às 09:48)

O nevoeiro desapareceu por completo... mas agora os cumulus invadem de novo, os céus...

Estou com 15,0ºC
Humidade a 79%
Pressão a 1009 hPa
Vento a 2,5 km/h

Umas fotos de hoje, pelas 8:00


----------



## HotSpot (16 Mai 2008 às 10:22)

Máximo Ontem:  18.4 ºC (10:18) 
Mínimo Ontem:  12.6 ºC (23:59) 

Ontem, dia de aguaceiros o dia todo. Renderam 10,8 mm

Mínimo Hoje:  10.6 ºC (05:53) 

Hoje, Nevoeiro pela manhã e agora o sol brilha mas com algumas nuvens no horizonte. 0,2 mm de um aguaceiro logo depois da meia-noite.


----------



## Rog (16 Mai 2008 às 10:28)




----------



## Rog (16 Mai 2008 às 10:30)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 13,8ºC
92%HR
1016hpa
ceu nublado
1,1mm desde as 0h


----------



## AnDré (16 Mai 2008 às 10:55)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu muito nublado por cumulus.
A temperatura minima foi de 11,6ºC

Por agora estão 18,7ºC e 81% de humidade.

Ah, durante a noite, um aguaceiro fraco rendeu 0,2mm. Mas nada mais que isso.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Mai 2008 às 10:59)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu nublado com boas abertas aqui pela Lagoa. Hoje a minima foi ligeiramente mais baixa que nos ultimos dias, registei 15ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mai 2008 às 11:41)

Por aqui, manhã de chuva, continua a chover em Olhão começou por volta das 8 horas e ainda não parou, mas não deve faltar muito pelas imagens de radar e de satélite, actividade eléctrica zero nem uma para amostra.

Levo 11 mm, sigo com 15.5ºC e a mínima foi de 13.3ºC, de reparar que em Faro mesmo aqui ao lado, tem chovido muito mais do dobro segundo a estação da Região de Turismo do Algarve leva 25.2 mm e em Faro por volta das 9h30m chovia mesmo bem.


----------



## dgstorm (16 Mai 2008 às 12:21)

Por aqui a minima foi de 9,5ºC... agora sigo com 18,7ºC, até agora a maxima do dia ! A humidade está nos 52% e a pressao nos 1009.0hpa !


----------



## Gilmet (16 Mai 2008 às 12:22)

Aqui o céu está a encobrir a Este e a Descobrir a Oeste

Estou com 16,9ºC de temperatura...
Humidade a 69%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 3,9 km/h


----------



## ecobcg (16 Mai 2008 às 12:31)

Bom dia,

Por aqui, a noite trouxe pouca chuva (pelo menos não dei por ela) e nada de trovoada!!!

Agora começou a chover com alguma intensidade.
Há meia hora atrás, tive que sair em trabalho e o céu estava assim:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Mai 2008 às 13:04)

Boa tarde, por aqui ao longo da manhã esteve sempre céu nublado com abertas até agora, sigo com 17ºC.

Abraços...


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2008 às 13:54)

Olá! Tive uma mínima de 12,1ºC...
Agora vou com 17,6ºC frescote, 75%HR, 1010hpa e vento fraco 7,2km/h W céu a ficar muito nublado mas não acredito que chova.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Mai 2008 às 14:10)

Aqui estou com 17,9ºC...

Cumulus e cumulus no céu... e uns cumulus congestus a Este...


----------



## João Soares (16 Mai 2008 às 14:19)

Hoje a minima foi de *11.2ºC*

Por agora, o ceu ta praticamente nublado
Temp actual: *20.6ºC*
Hum: *69%*
Pressao: *1012.2hPa*

Temp maxima ate ao momento *22.9ºC*


----------



## vitamos (16 Mai 2008 às 14:50)

Neste momento por aqui céu nublado, por nuvens carregadas mas que não têm descarregado nada... (e em princípio não irão descarregar!)


----------



## jpmartins (16 Mai 2008 às 15:42)

Por aqui ceu com algumas abertas, mas do que anda para aí tb não se espera nenhuma


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2008 às 17:23)

Tive uma máxima algo elevada para o que estava a espera 21,2ºC...agora vou com 20,8ºC , 50%HR, 1009hpa vento nulo e bons desenvolvimentos a Este mas não vai passar disso mesmo boas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical...


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mai 2008 às 17:43)

Por aqui, continua a chover embora fraco mas não pára desde das 8 horas, levo 14 mm, é impressionante a chuva que está a cair na Serra de Monte Figo e aqui umas meras pingas.


----------



## Rog (16 Mai 2008 às 17:59)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui 16,5ºC
74%HR
ceu nublado
1017hpa


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mai 2008 às 18:24)

Mais 1 mm e vão 15 mm, Faro leva cerca de 28 mm e Tavira leva 15 mm


----------



## dgstorm (16 Mai 2008 às 18:45)

A minima esta noite foi de 9,5ºC !
A maxima hoje ficou nos 20.6ºC !

Agora sigo com 19.8ºC !


----------



## AnDré (16 Mai 2008 às 18:51)

Por aqui o céu está praticamente limpo.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de NO, e a humidade está nos 55%.

Extremos de hoje:
Tmin: 11,6ºC
Tmáx: 21,1ºC
Precipitação: 0,2mm

Logo há noite há ramboia no parque Tejo:
http://programadefestas.wordpress.com/2008/05/05/semana-academica-de-lisboa-2008-cartaz-final/


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2008 às 19:20)

Por cá tarde de muitas nuvens  e agora encontra-se o céu limpo.

Tive uma mínima bem fresquinha de 10.9ºC e máxima de 21.0ºC agora estou com 17.2ºC.

A pressão está nos 1009hpa  o vento está fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Mai 2008 às 19:28)

Por esta zona tem sido um dia só de nuvens com abertas mas chuva ném vela
Agora sigo com 19ºC

T.Máx de Hoje:22.4


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mai 2008 às 19:38)

Resumo do dia: Agora que o sol voltou a brilhar entre nuvens ao fim da tarde de um dia de inverno onde choveu praticamente todo o dia

Máxima: 19.2ºC
mínima: 13.3ºC
Precipitação: 15 mm


----------



## Gilmet (16 Mai 2008 às 19:55)

Aqui a máxima foi de 19,4ºC pelas 17.30 certas...

Neste momento sigo com 17,4ºC
Humidade a 69%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 7,5 km/h (chegou há pouco aos 17 km/h)

A Serra apresenta uns bons cumulus por cima... mas o sol brilha...

HOJE:

MÍNiMA: 11,1ºC (6:48)
MÁXIMA: 19,4ºC (17:30)

Não choveu...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Mai 2008 às 20:28)

Boa tarde!

Hoje por cá foi um dia de sol com algumas nuvens. Dia primaveril e quente.

Tmin - 15ºC
Tmax - 24ºC

Actual - 21,8ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Mai 2008 às 20:33)

Bem Pessoal Parece que amanhã vamos ter um dia com poucas nuvens, só o norte é que vai ter alguns aguaceiros fracos.

Informações de:http://www.skylife.it/html/skylife/meteo/meteoHome.html


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Mai 2008 às 20:49)

Bem! No Jornal da tarde na RTP deu uma noticia de frança mais propriamente em Toulouse caiu granizo que chegou ter de altura 10cm,fogo as imagens eram impressionantes tudo branco que paraecia neve.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Mai 2008 às 20:54)

Máximo Hoje:  23.7 ºC (14:11) 

O céu vai limpando e agora está praticamente limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2008 às 21:01)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Bem! No Jornal da tarde na RTP deu uma noticia de frança mais propriamente em Toulouse caiu granizo que chegou ter de altura 10cm,fogo as imagens eram impressionantes tudo branco que paraecia neve.



Por cá poderia acontecer o mesmo o problema é que não há calor


----------



## jose leça (16 Mai 2008 às 21:09)

Boa noite

Extremos de hoje:
TMax: 20,5ºC
TMin:  12,4ºC

Sigo com 15,6ºC e 75%HR


----------



## Dan (16 Mai 2008 às 21:15)

Poucas nuvens e 13,2ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 3,4ºC / 19,1ºC


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2008 às 21:18)

Por aqui vou neste momento com 16,7ºC, 67%HR, 1011hpa e 0,0km/h


----------



## henriquesillva (16 Mai 2008 às 21:58)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min...............................12.1º
T máx..............................19.4º

H min...............................47%
H máx..............................81%

Pressão actual...................1010 hPa


----------



## Gerofil (16 Mai 2008 às 21:58)

ESTREMOZ (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 11,7 ºC (06h45); Temperatura máxima - 21,4 ºC (17h17); Temperatura actual - 14,2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1010 hPa.

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima - 7,7 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima - 28,2 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## João Soares (16 Mai 2008 às 21:59)

Hoje a maxima foi de *22.9ºC*

Por agora ceu pouco nublado, 
Temp: *14.4ºC*
Hum: *72%*
Pressao: *1013.3hPa*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Mai 2008 às 22:08)

Excelente noite por aqui

Noite calma e amena. Agora 20,6ºC


----------



## Rog (17 Mai 2008 às 00:13)




----------



## Fil (17 Mai 2008 às 02:43)

Boas. Aqui tenho agora 9,1ºC, 55% e 1012 hPa. A mínima foi de 5,9ºC e a máxima de 18,8ºC. Por volta das 07h registei 0,2 mm mas não sei se foi precipitação ou devido ao nevoeiro.


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Mai 2008 às 02:53)

Mais uma noite fresca, nesta fresca Primavera (10,5º).
Noite de céu quase limpo,coisa rara nos ultimos tempos, e vento em total acalmia.A Pressão quase não sobe ( 1011.3 hPa) .
Serão apenas umas tréguas ...


----------



## Rog (17 Mai 2008 às 10:44)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 14,7ºC
88%HR
1019hpa
céu nublado


----------



## João Soares (17 Mai 2008 às 10:52)

Bom dia!

Hoje a minima foi de *10.9ºC*

Por agora, ceu quase limpo
Temp: *20.1ºC*
Hum: *70%*
Pressao: *1016.9hPa*


----------



## diogo (17 Mai 2008 às 10:59)

AGORA: 17.0ºC , 70%HR , 1012 hPa , céu muito nublado , vento moderado.
Hoje tive mínima de 11.0ºC (ontem tive de 9.0ºC)
Máxima de ontem - 21.4ºC


----------



## miguel (17 Mai 2008 às 11:42)

Boas nuvens por aqui mas aqui não espero nada de novo para hoje...minima de 13,3ºC e neste momento vou com 19ºC


----------



## miguel (17 Mai 2008 às 12:08)

O céu ficou agora incrivelmente escuro nuvens de desenvolvimento e quase paradas mesmo aquele tempo de trovoada mas não deve fazer nada mas surpresas podem acontecer 18,8ºC, 52%HR, 1013hpa


----------



## AnDré (17 Mai 2008 às 12:40)

Bom dia pessoal!

Por aqui a Tmin foi de 13,2ºC

Por agora, o céu apresenta-se muito nublado, o vento fraco de norte, e a temperatura está nos 18,2ºC
Humidade:66%.


----------



## Dan (17 Mai 2008 às 12:49)

Céu parcialmente nublado e 16,9ºC.

Mínima de 5,9ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Mai 2008 às 13:07)

Boa tarde a todos por ká o céu apresenta-se por vezes nublado,sigo com 21.9ºC


----------



## MSantos (17 Mai 2008 às 13:44)

Boa tarde pessoal
Estou de novo em novo em Oeiras,

Por aqui o céu apresenta algumas nuvens e está algum vento. Estão 19ºC por aqui.


----------



## miguel (17 Mai 2008 às 13:58)

Este fenómeno tem um nome mas não me lembro agora!!vai enrolando sempre


----------



## jose leça (17 Mai 2008 às 14:28)

Boas

Depois de uma mínima de 12,4ºC, sigo com 19,7ºC e 57%HR,

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado de Norte.


----------



## AnDré (17 Mai 2008 às 16:18)

Por aqui o céu vai limpando.
O vento mantem-se fraco a moderado de NNO.
A temperatura está nos 20,0ºC e a humidade nos 57%.


----------



## jose leça (17 Mai 2008 às 16:41)

Máxima de 20,5ºC

Sigo com 18,9ºC e 56%HR


----------



## Rog (17 Mai 2008 às 17:05)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui 16,3ºc
76%HR
céu nublado
1020hpa


----------



## Rog (17 Mai 2008 às 17:06)




----------



## miguel (17 Mai 2008 às 18:32)

Máxima de 22,8ºC
Agora vou com 19,9ºC,49%HR, 1012hpa


----------



## João Esteves (17 Mai 2008 às 19:32)

Boa Tarde. Um dia de Primavera tímida. Algum vento em Lisboa neste momento.

Portela: 16.4º  / 62%
Nisa: 18.9º / 45%


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mai 2008 às 20:51)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado a limpo.

Máxima: 21.7ºC
mínima: 11.6ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Mai 2008 às 20:59)

Boa noite,hoje por estes lados esteve algumas nuvens agora é que já não há quase nada.

T.Máx de Hoje:22.5ºC

Para amanhã é que o tempo volta a mudar,para o norte há ocorrênçia de aguaceiros e trovoadas,igualmente para o centro,o sul contenta-se com aguaceiros fracos.

Informação de:http://www.skylife.it/html/skylife/meteo/meteoHome.html


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Mai 2008 às 21:58)

Boa noite! Hoje por aqui foi um dia de céu com boas abertas, alternando com periodos de maior neblusidade.

Tmin - 14,4ºC

Tmax - 21,1ºC

Actual - 19,1ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Mai 2008 às 22:51)

Agora estão 18ºC por aqui. Noite com algumas nuvens


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (17 Mai 2008 às 23:28)

Boas noites por aki um dia nublado com algum vento e ainda chuveu qql coisa 

Dados do dia 17 de Maio

Temp max 18.3 ºC
Temp min 12,7 ºC
Temp actual 13.4 ºC
Pressao 1014 hPA
HR 86 % 
Vento 7.6 Km\h Rajada max 40.7 Km\h NW 
Precipitação diaria 0.2 mm 
Precipitacao mensal 11.4 mm
Base das nuvens 288 metros

Ate Amanha ...


----------



## AnDré (17 Mai 2008 às 23:48)

Boa noite!

Por aqui estão 14,0ºC e 86% de humidade.

Extremos de hoje:
Tmin: 13,2ºC
Tmáx: 20,2ºC


----------



## Rog (18 Mai 2008 às 00:06)




----------



## Rog (18 Mai 2008 às 00:08)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 14,4ºc
81%HR
céu nublado
1023hpa


----------



## lismen (18 Mai 2008 às 00:20)

Boas por aqui o dia foi de algum vento e de nuvens passageiras.

Dados actuais 
Temp 14ºC
Humid 76%
Vento moderado de NW ate 14 km/h
pressão 1015 MB

Um bom dia de domingo para todos


----------



## henriquesillva (18 Mai 2008 às 00:21)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min..............................11.4º
T máx.............................19.4º

H min..............................47%
H máx.............................80%

Pressão actual.................1013 hPa


----------



## jose leça (18 Mai 2008 às 00:44)

15,1ºC e 77% HR.
Céu muito nublado, vento fraco


----------



## Fil (18 Mai 2008 às 01:04)

Boa noite! Temperatura actual de 10,6ºC, 51% hr e 1014 hPa. O céu tem poucas nuvens e o vento é fraco de W. A mínima foi de 7,2ºC e a máxima de 17,6ºC.


----------



## AnDré (18 Mai 2008 às 01:57)

Por aqui temperatura estável nos 13,5ºC.
Humidade nos 88%.

Boa noite


----------



## AnDré (18 Mai 2008 às 09:55)

Bom dia!

Por aqui, periodos de muita nebulosidade, e já caiu um aguaceiro fraco que rendeu 0,3mm.
Estão 15,1ºC e a humidade nos 95%.

A temperatura minima foi de 13,1ºC.


----------



## psm (18 Mai 2008 às 10:30)

bom dia, neste momento em que escrevo(estoril) cai um aguaceiro moderado com vento moderado de NO


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Mai 2008 às 10:30)

Bom dia, neste momento vou com 16ºC e está a chover qualquer coisa


----------



## jose leça (18 Mai 2008 às 11:41)

Bom dia

Registei uma mínima de 13,1ºC

Sigo com 15,4ºC e 85%HR, chuva fraca e vento calmo do quadrante norte.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Mai 2008 às 12:00)

Bom dia pessoal! Hoje é dia internacional dos Museus. E por isso hoje estou a trabalhar. O que um homem faz pela cultura deste país

Por aqui, manhã de céu pouco nublado , ou mesmo quase limpo.

A temperatura minima foi de 13,6ºC

Quando saí de casa estavam já 16ºC.

Hoje vai ser mais um dia quente por cá.


----------



## Rog (18 Mai 2008 às 12:06)

Bom dia, 
por aqui 18,4ºC
66%HR
1023hpa
Céu nublado

Já agora aproveitem que muitos museus hoje são gratuitos e façam uma visita..
MiguelMinhoto é para uma boa causa..

Pena é que por vezes, nem de graça as pessoas interessam-se por visitar os museus e descobrir muitas riquezas que a nossa terra tem, e que nem faziam a mínima ideia!


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mai 2008 às 12:07)

Bom dia!

Não estive cá ontem... mas posso dizer que foi um dia de céu muito nublado, perdendo neblusidade á tarde...

Hoje, o céu está muito nublado por nuvens escuras... e ja caiu qualquer coisa... (segundo a minha mae... 0,5mm)

Quanto a temperaturas... irei colocá-las logo que chegar a casa...


----------



## miguel (18 Mai 2008 às 12:12)

Bom dia! aqui a mínima foi de 13,4ºC ao inicio da manha choveu até deu para correr um pouco de agua na estrada mas não registei nada no meu pluviometro...agora o céu está muito nublado com abertas a temperatura é de 18,2ºC, 69&HR, 1014hpa, 0,0km/h..max.7,2km/h (9:40) altura da chuva


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Mai 2008 às 12:16)

Eu sei Rog. E eu gosto do meu trabalho. 
Um homem de História como eu, adora museus e de trabalhar neles. 

Ainda mais que aqui está um lindo dia de sol.


----------



## Minho (18 Mai 2008 às 14:26)

Mais uma manhã pautada por alguns aguaceiros e uma sensação térmica baixa.

Mínima de 10.6ºC, o sol começa agora a mostrar-se fazendo com a temperatura tenha subido bastante nesta última hora. Neste momento registo 15.2ºC


----------



## MSantos (18 Mai 2008 às 14:56)

Boa tarde

De manha a estrada estava molhada mas ainda não vi chover hoje
Por agora o vento está fraco e o céu está pouco nublado.


Daqui a pouco tenho mais uma viagem de 7horas rumo ao Nordeste


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mai 2008 às 15:30)

Alentejo: Tarde de céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade alternando com períodos de sol e ocorrência de aguaceiros moderados e dispersos.


----------



## Rog (18 Mai 2008 às 17:45)




----------



## Rog (18 Mai 2008 às 17:46)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui ceu nublado
19,6ºC
63%HR
1023hpa


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mai 2008 às 19:50)

Boa tarde!

Ontem:

MÍNIMAS: 11,8ºC - 0,0 km/h - 10,7ºC - 54% - 1012 hPa
MÁXIMAS: 19,8ºC - 19,4 km/h - 19,7ºC - 96% - 1016 hPa

Hoje a mínima foi de 12,8ºC ás 6:21
A máxima foi de 18,4ºC ás 16:11

Neste momento estão 14,5ºC
Caiu uma chuvada há pouco que rendeu mais 2,0mm que a juntar aos 0,5mm da madrugada faz com que fique com 2,5mm hoje...

Há pouco um nitido arco-iris cruzava os céus...


----------



## Dan (18 Mai 2008 às 20:10)

Céu nublado e 13,1ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 9,2ºC / 16,2ºC


----------



## AnDré (18 Mai 2008 às 20:25)

Boa tarde pessoal!

Por aqui há pouco também choveu, mas foi uma insignificância tal que nem foi contabilizado.
Molhou somente a estrada.
Mantenho-me nos 0,3mm da manhã 

Hoje, a temperatura máxima foi 19,0ºC

Por agora 14,8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mai 2008 às 20:46)

Vem aí uma nuvem escuuura...

Estou com 14,4ºC


----------



## Fantkboy (18 Mai 2008 às 21:10)

Boa noite pessoal ! Parece que hoje tivemos alguns aguaceiroszinhos! Parece que vai ser assim igual a hoje, nos próximos dias, nesta semana! Talvez na madrugada de sexta feira temos um aumento de precipitação! Pelo previsão do  freemeteo em Lisboa! 

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2267057#

Sigo com 1014.9 hpa
77% humidade relativa
16.6 ºc 

Boa Noite!


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mai 2008 às 21:17)

Gilmet disse:


> Vem aí uma nuvem escuuura...
> 
> Estou com 14,4ºC



Bem... esta "nuvem escuuura" não deixou, até agora, mais do que uns pingos... que nem foram contabilizados

Estou com 14,6ºC

Precipitação hoje: 2,5mm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Mai 2008 às 21:33)

Boa noite! Hoje por cá foi um dia de primavera com céu pouco nublado.

Tmin - 13,6ºC
Tmax - 22,6ºC
Actual - 19,9ºC e 72% Hr


----------



## miguel (18 Mai 2008 às 22:08)

Por aqui final de dia com alguma chuva mas não registei ainda 1mm no dia de hoje nem o vou ver já...a máxima foi de 19,8ºC e agora vou com 15,6ºC, 87%HR, 1012hpa e céu muito nublado


----------



## jose leça (18 Mai 2008 às 22:16)

Boa noite:

Extremos de hoje:

TMax: 20,1ºC
TMin:  13,1ºC

Sigo com 14,4ºC e 93%HR, céu muito nublado e vento calmo


----------



## henriquesillva (18 Mai 2008 às 22:30)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min.......................................12.6º
T máx......................................18.1º

H min.......................................51%
H máx......................................82%

Pressão actual...........................1011 hPa


----------



## Rog (18 Mai 2008 às 22:32)

Boa noite, 
15,1ºC
70%HR
1024hpa


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mai 2008 às 22:33)

Afinal não são só pingas... Agora chove bem! Levo *3,5mm* hoje...

Estou com 14,1ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Mai 2008 às 22:50)

Boas, por aqui, céu com algumas nuvens e caiu 4 pingas no fim da manhã.

Máxima: 22.1ºC
mínima: 11.3ºC
actual: 15.4ºC


----------



## iceworld (18 Mai 2008 às 23:01)

Boas noites!
Por aqui por volta das 20h00 começou a chover até agora e por vezes bastante intensa tendo até ao momento 10mm. 
O site das EP diz que na serra esta de neve


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Mai 2008 às 23:23)

Agora por aqui 19ºC.


----------



## Rog (19 Mai 2008 às 00:04)




----------



## Rog (19 Mai 2008 às 00:06)

Sigo com 14,7ºC
73%HR
1024hpa


----------



## AnDré (19 Mai 2008 às 00:07)

Ahhh! Esqueci-me das horas...

Bem, os extremos do dia de ontem já foram anunciados na tabela do Rog!

Apenas os aguaceiros fracos agora ao final do dia renderam umas décimas ficando nos 0,8mm.

Situação actual:
Temperatura nos 13,7ºC.
Céu muito nublado e vento fraco de noroeste.

*EDIT*
Obrigado Rog


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Mai 2008 às 02:50)

Boas noites.
Por aqui, mais um dia que apenas só terá surpreendido os incautos...
Belo início de tarde de Primavera mas  depois,ao anoitecer,
mais um aguaceiro ,continuado, demorado , mais 4 mm a adicionar à já pugante cifra recolhida nesta Estação...
Mais um dia com a Dita Cuja,  adiada.
E à conta de tal, há verde por todo o lado...
Agora continua o fresco, 11.6º,
céu ,ainda e sempre com nuvens
( há quantos dias não há um, de céu limpo),
e ausência de vento.
A pressão , teima em não subir (1011.4 hPa).


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mai 2008 às 07:46)

Bom dia a todos!

Aqui a minima foi de *12,0ºC* ás 6:43
Neste momento sigo com 13,4ºC
Humidade a 85%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento muito fraquinho (brisa)

Durante a noite não acomulei nada contabilizável


----------



## mocha (19 Mai 2008 às 09:12)

bom dia a todos, por aqui o ceu encontra se com algumas nuvens, sigo com 17ºC


----------



## ecobcg (19 Mai 2008 às 09:31)

Bom dia,

A minima esta noite ficou-se pelos 13,4ºC.
O dia amanheceu meio nublado, a ameaçar uns aguaceiros.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Mai 2008 às 10:18)

Bom dia!

Por cá manhã de céu muito nublado, a tornar-se encoberto.

Tmin - 17,2ºC


----------



## Rog (19 Mai 2008 às 10:21)




----------



## Rog (19 Mai 2008 às 10:22)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 16,3ºC
81%HR
1022hpa


----------



## vitamos (19 Mai 2008 às 10:28)

Bom dia!

Espero que tenham tido um bom fim de semana!

O dia hoje amanheceu com algumas nuvens no céu. Já não chove há algumas horas, mas ontem pela manhã e início de noite os aguaceiros chegaram por vezes a ser fortes!

Registei hoje uma mínima de *14,1ºC*. A pressão está em *1013hPa*.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Mai 2008 às 10:35)

Mínimo Hoje:  12.2 ºC (06:48) 

Céu Nublado a prometer chuva.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Mai 2008 às 10:55)

Bom dia,por aqui o céu apresenta-se nublado alternando com abertas,sigo com 17ºC

Uma Pergunta onde posso comprar uma estação metereologica e quanto custam?


----------



## vitamos (19 Mai 2008 às 11:00)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Bom dia,por aqui o céu apresenta-se nublado alternando com abertas,sigo com 17ºC
> 
> Uma Pergunta onde posso comprar uma estação metereologica e quanto custam?



Boas! Dá uma saltada neste tópico para ficares com uma ideia...

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...logica-escolha-compra-lojas-duvidas-1440.html


Resumindo um pouco posso dizer quea  gama de preços é impressionante conforme aquilo que desejas... Uma simples estação de registos de temperatura e/ou humidade pode-te ficar apenas por 20 a 50 euros dependendo da marca... se acrescentares um pluviómetro começas a subir no preço para 100 e tal euros, há medida que vais progredindo naquilo que desejas o preço eleva-se para mais algumas centenas... Basicamente tudo tem a ver com os teus desejos e possibilidades!


----------



## ct5iul (19 Mai 2008 às 12:20)

Dados da minha estaçao La Crosse - WS3600 lisboa Monsanto dia 18-05-2008

O sol nasce às: 06:19
O sol põe-se às: 20:46 
Nascer da Lua: 20:40
Pôr da Lua: 05:29
Porcentaje iluminado da lua 100%
Temp 15º9C/ UTC 16:49
Temp Min 8.7/ UTC 03:57
Temp Max 18,2c/UTC 13:17
Pressão-1003.6Hpa UTC 20:15
Intensidade do Vento Moderada-13.1 km/h UTC 22:30
Direção do Vento- NW 302 UTC 22:30
Rajada max-38,6/h UTC 17:26
Umidade Relativa-62 % UTC 22.31
Chuva Precipitação-1.8mm UTC 23:57
Altitude-110Metros 
Previsão Para as Proximas 24h Céu muito nublado,chuva ou aguaceiros,Vento fracos,subida da temperatura
TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA PREVISTA 21ºC

__________________


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mai 2008 às 13:26)

Boa tarde!

Aqui tem pingado durante a manha mas ainda não contabilizou nada... neste momento vem mais um aguaceiro a caminho... pode ser que agora ja contabilize...

Estou com 16,8ºC
Humidade a 67%
Pressão a 1014 hPa

Vento a *16,2 km/h*


EDIT:

13:33 - Continua a pingar... e a temperatura desce a pique... *16,1ºC*
13:36 - *15,9ºC*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Mai 2008 às 14:08)

Muitas nuvens por aqui com algumas abertas. Neste momento 19,9ºC


----------



## miguel (19 Mai 2008 às 14:18)

Aqui nada de chuva e a mínima foi de 13,2ºC
Agora céu muito nublado mas com boas abertas e temperatura de 21,2ºC


----------



## AnDré (19 Mai 2008 às 15:42)

Boa tarde pessoal!

Por aqui também nada de chuva.
Estou a zero.

A temperatura está nos 19,6ºC e a humidade nos 59%.
A minima hoje foi de 12,9ºC.

O céu apresenta-se muito nublado, mas sem sinal de chuva.
Vento moderado de NO.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mai 2008 às 16:10)

Os pingos... não "renderam" nada, ainda......

Estou com 19,1ºC
Humidade a 53%
Pressão a 1014 hPa

Vento a 12,9 km/h


----------



## miguel (19 Mai 2008 às 17:40)

Aqui a máxima foi de 21,5ºC mais um dia com muitas nuvens mas que não passou disso..venha alguma chuvinha para a noite e madrugada...agora vou com 20,2ºC, 52%HR, 1013hpa e céu muito nublado


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mai 2008 às 18:43)

Aqui a máxima foi de 19,9ºC ás 16:27

Neste momento estou com 17,1ºC
Humidade a 62%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 11,5 km/h

O céu enche-se de cumulus, apos uns tempinhos de céu pouco nublado


----------



## Dan (19 Mai 2008 às 18:51)

Algumas nuvens e 19,0ºC. Aguaceiros fracos durante a tarde.

Extremos de hoje: 8,0ºC / 19,7ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Mai 2008 às 18:55)

Boa tarde hoje o dia foi de periodos de céu nublado,neste momento está a começar a limpar e dando lugar a nuvens altas.

T.Máx de Hoje: 23.1ºC


----------



## HotSpot (19 Mai 2008 às 19:16)

Máximo Hoje:  23.2 ºC (13:18) 
Mínimo Hoje:  12.2 ºC (06:48) 

Variou entre periodos e pouco e muito nublado.

A chuva já aí vem...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Mai 2008 às 19:27)

Boa tarde.

Neste momento céu muito nublado com abertas.

Neste momento 21,4ºC

Tmin - 17,4ºC
Tmax - 22,5ºC

Aqui já é bem primavera e o verão aproxima-se


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mai 2008 às 19:30)

Estou com 15,8ºC

Parece que ela já está mesmo aí á porta...

RADAR:





SATÉLITE:





A ver se é agora que consigo os 0,5mm...

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 12,0ºC (06:43)
MÁXIMA: 19,9ºC (16:27)


----------



## psm (19 Mai 2008 às 19:36)

Até que enfim que já há imagens de satelite do eumesat ,vale apena ver depressão que está a oeste da irlanda que é espectacular.
Tenho visto as imagens no sat mas não mostra tudo.

Neste momento o céu está com cirrus estratos e vento de oeste fraco


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Mai 2008 às 19:59)

boas

e trovoada???

realmente, não sei se têm reparado mas nos últimos dias para não dizer semanas tem " bombado " por toda a Europa aqui nada, agora vem esta chuvinha e também parece que não vai haver nada, bolas isto já cheira mal, mas a esperança é a ultima a morrer, pode ser que lhe dê o vento por baixo 

aguardo serenamente pela chuva 

aqui fica a imagem do cão marca RAF ))






a terra também vai gostar  

abraços


----------



## AnDré (19 Mai 2008 às 20:20)

O céu já está encoberto, mas a chuva parece ainda estar toda no atlântico.
O vento é nulo, e reina a acalmia geral.

15,5ºC e 75% de humidade.

A máxima hoje foi de 19,9ºC


----------



## dgstorm (19 Mai 2008 às 20:51)

Dados de hoje:
Minima: 7,8ºC
Maxima: 21ºC
Pressao actual: 1011.7hpa
Humidade actual: 67%
Temperatura actual: 14.4ºC


----------



## jose leça (19 Mai 2008 às 20:51)

Boa noite.

Extremos de hoje:
Tmax: 20,2ºC
Tmin:  12,7ºC

Sigo com 16,2ºC e 77%HR.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mai 2008 às 21:06)

ESTREMOZ (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 10,3 ºC (06h33); Temperatura máxima - 19,9 ºC (15h31); Temperatura actual - 14,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1012 hPa.

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima - 7,7 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima - 28,2 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## henriquesillva (19 Mai 2008 às 21:34)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min..................................12.5º
T máx.................................19.7º

H min.................................48%
H máx................................83%

Pressão actual....................1012 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Mai 2008 às 21:35)

Neste momento céu muito nublado

19,8ºC e 80% Hr neste momento


----------



## miguel (19 Mai 2008 às 21:48)

Actualmente:
16,2ºC
73%HR
1014hpa
0,0km/h
Céu muito nublado mas ainda por nuvens altas...


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mai 2008 às 22:00)

Estou com 14,6ºC e não chove...... mas o céu está muito nublado...


----------



## Rog (19 Mai 2008 às 23:35)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Neste momento céu muito nublado com abertas.
> 
> ...



Boa noite, 
Referiste num post mais atrás a temperatura mínima de 17,2ºC... qual das duas é a correcta..

Por aqui 16,8ºC
90%HR
1023hpa


----------



## AnDré (19 Mai 2008 às 23:48)

Boa noite

Por aqui, e apesar de o radar do IM mostrar o contrário, ainda não caiu uma pinga.
Termino o dia a 0,0mm.

Quanto a temperaturas:
Tmin: 12,9ºC
Tmáx: 19,9ºC

Por agora 14,2ºC e 82% de humidade.
Sem vento e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mai 2008 às 23:59)

Esta imagem parece retirada de 2007 será que o Reino Unido irá sofrer de novo cheias e nós nortada fica a questão  a formação de depressões parece não querer abrandar...





Por cá dia de muita nuvem e assim se mantem.

Máx: 20.2ºC

Mín:11.7ºC

Agora estou com 14.4ºC a pressão está nos 1013hpa  o vento está fraco.


----------



## Rog (20 Mai 2008 às 00:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> Esta imagem parece retirada de 2007 será que o Reino Unido irá sofrer de novo cheias e nós nortada fica a questão  a formação de depressões parece não querer abrandar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Boas Mário, na tua estação indica mínima de 11,7.. qual das duas temperaturas devo considerar para a tua localização.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mai 2008 às 00:07)

Coloca 11.7ºC


----------



## AnDré (20 Mai 2008 às 00:08)

psm disse:


> Até que enfim que já há imagens de satelite do eumesat ,vale apena ver depressão que está a oeste da irlanda que é espectacular.



Realmente vale mesmo a pena ver!
Aquele movimento circular é quase perfeito!

http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=homepage

(Não sei postar animações).


----------



## Rog (20 Mai 2008 às 00:09)




----------



## nimboestrato (20 Mai 2008 às 02:09)

A Depressão a oesnoroeste da Irlanda está linda...
bem formada...(imagem das 14h de ontem)







Nada indica que se diriga para as ilhas Britânicas, nem nortadas estarão previstas cá para o burgo...
A sua evolução irá determinar as nuances que os modelos hoje  apresentam para o fim de semana.
Por aqui, seguimos em trégua , ainda que sem Primavera,
fresco e nublado,como tem sido  usual no último mês.
12,1º  agora.
máximas que não ultrapassam os 18º ,
e é isto Maio?


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mai 2008 às 07:59)

Bom dia... e que linda depressão... tão perfeitinha...

Aqui tive uma minima de 13,4ºC pelas 4:34
Durante a noite choveu e ainda chove, com um nevoeiro... não se vê um palmo á frente do nariz...

Neste momentoe estou com 14,9ºC
Humidade a 94%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h

De precipitação, hoje, levo *4,5mm*


----------



## AnDré (20 Mai 2008 às 09:23)

Bom dia!
Por aqui o nevoeiro também se faz sentir, mas com tendência a levantar.
Ainda cai um burrifo ligeiro, mas nada de especial.

Acumulei desde as 0h, *5,8mm*.
A temperatura minima foi de 13,8ºC

Por agora estão 15.9ºC


----------



## vitamos (20 Mai 2008 às 09:27)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *14,1ºC*
Tmax *20,8ºC
*
Hoje mínima matinal de *15,0ºC* e pressão em *1014hPa*. O céu apresenta-se muito nublado, não chove mas é capaz de cair qualquer coisa em breve.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mai 2008 às 09:35)

Por aqui o nevoeiro ainda pressiste, embora mais fraco, agora...
Estou com 16,6ºC

Chove fraco e vou com *5,0mm*

O vento, esse, nem se nota...


----------



## ecobcg (20 Mai 2008 às 10:04)

Bom dia,

Por aqui quando sai de casa chovia bem!!
A minima desta noite foi de 14,7ºC.

Agora o tempo parece estar a "levantar".


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Mai 2008 às 10:26)

Bom dia a todos. Por aqui céu muito nublado a encoberto e algumas neblinas. Em algumas freguesias do concelho da Lagoa já chuvisca como por exemplo Ribeira Chã, onde vivo, Santa Cruz, ainda nao chuviscava.

Tmin foi de 18,4ºC e a humidade está nos 80% Hr

Rog a minima de ontem foi 17,2ºC


----------



## HotSpot (20 Mai 2008 às 10:52)

Mínimo Hoje:  *14.0 ºC* (00:17) 

Nada de especial em precipitação ainda. *0,4 mm*


----------



## olheiro (20 Mai 2008 às 12:32)

Boa tarde:

Chove "generosamente" nesta região do Ribatejo


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mai 2008 às 12:32)

Estou com 18,2ºC e a chuva parou...
Humidade a 81%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 8,2 km/h

Estou com 6,0mm de precipitação acumulada desde as 00h


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (20 Mai 2008 às 13:31)

Bom dia ...aqui ja chuveu qql coisa 1.2 mm

Temp max 19.3 ºC a 13h28
Temp min 13.3 ºC
Pressao 1013 hPa
Humidade Relativa 79 %
Vento 13. 4 KM\h Rajada maxima 20.8 Km\h (ONO)

Ate logo Camaradas


----------



## AnDré (20 Mai 2008 às 13:48)

A amanhã por aqui acabou por ser generosa.
O nevoeiro e a chuva fraca fizeram com que acumula-se 8,6mm desde as 0h.

Por agora, o céu mante-se muito nublado, sem chuva e vento fraco de Oeste.
A temperatura está nos 19,6ºC e a humidade nos 88%.


Ao fim dos primeiros 20 dias de Maio, registei 10 dias com precipitação >0,2mm.
No entanto a precipitação acumulada vai até ao momento em 28,3mm.


----------



## storm (20 Mai 2008 às 14:11)

Boas,

Temperatura actual: 21ºC.

Chove moderado neste momento.


----------



## miguel (20 Mai 2008 às 14:27)

Aqui tive de mínima 14.5ºC a precipitação desde as 0h vai em 2,1mm caidos do inicio da manha até meio da manha...tempo actual céu coberto mas não chove, tem:20,2ºC, 72%HR, 1014hpa


----------



## vitamos (20 Mai 2008 às 14:47)

Neste momento por aqui céu muito nublado, sendo algumas nuvens bem escuras e com algum (pouco) desenvolvimento vertical. Destaque para o vento que sopra neste momento moderado! Apesar disso não está desagradável, estando até alguma sensação de calor


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mai 2008 às 14:57)

Por aqui 19.5ºC pressão nos 1013hpa


----------



## mocha (20 Mai 2008 às 15:46)

ola a todos por aqui tambem ja chove finalmente, sigo com 19ºC


----------



## squidward (20 Mai 2008 às 16:00)

aqui e em Lisboa já choveu

sigo com +22.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mai 2008 às 17:04)

Aqui mais um periodo (+-1h) de chuva fraca (molha tolos) ja rendeu mais 1,5mm... o que faz com que hoje va com *7,5mm*

A máxima até ao momento foi de 19,3ºC ás 16:53 (mais um dia com máximas abaixo dos 20ºC)

Neste momento estou com 18,5ºC
Humidade a 75%
Pressão a 1014 hPa


----------



## miguel (20 Mai 2008 às 17:16)

Máxima aqui de 21,3ºC...
Agora vou com 20,6ºC, 68%HR,1014hpa, 2,1mm acumulados desde as 0h


----------



## Dan (20 Mai 2008 às 18:43)

Céu nublado e 19,4ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 7,5ºC / 21,1ºC


----------



## HotSpot (20 Mai 2008 às 19:16)

Máximo Hoje:  22.9 ºC (13:59) 

Mais do mesmo, o sol espreita de vez em quando mas está quase sempre nublado. A precipitação desde a meia-noite é de 0,6 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mai 2008 às 19:23)

Olá a todos !
A mínima foi de *12,6 ºC* e a máxima de *20,0 ºC*.
Ao longo do dia foi chovendo, com particular incidência antes do período de almoço, tendo-se registado *4,6 mm* de precipitação.
O céu começa agora a limpar e a temperatura está estabilizada nos *17,8 ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Mai 2008 às 19:44)

Por aki o tempo durante a manhã foi de céu muito nublado com chuviscos,á tarde é que foi melhor, porque caiu uns aguaceiros fortes, e as nuvens tinham desnvolvimento vertical.

T.Máx de hoje : 23.9ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Mai 2008 às 19:51)

Boa tarde. 

Céu muito nublado
Tmin - 18,5ºC
Tmax - 21,6ºC
Actual - 20,9ºC

Hmin - 80%
Hmax - 86%
Hactual - 80%

Precipitação - 0 mm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Mai 2008 às 19:54)

Corrigo a minima. Foi de 18,4ºC e não de 18,5ºC


----------



## jose leça (20 Mai 2008 às 20:54)

Boa noite.

Extremos de hoje:
Tmax: 25,2ºC
Tmin:  12,8ºC

Fiquei logo chateado com o registo da máxima, pois à priori não bate certo com o desvio médio em relação às máximas do aeroporto.
Contudo, não havendo alteração das condições em que o sensor está instalado, só pode ser :
erro de registo (o que nas máximas seria a primeira vez, e nas mínimas só me aconteceu 3 vezes).
Alguém que me quis chatear e andou a pôr a mãozinha no sensor ( bastante improvável)
Ou então a temperatura atingiu mesmo esse valor, por razões que a minha razão desconhece. 
Desculpem lá o desabafo


----------



## henriquesillva (20 Mai 2008 às 21:02)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min.......................................11.9º
T máx......................................21.2º

H min.......................................44%
H máx......................................79%

Pressão actual..........................1012 hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mai 2008 às 21:03)

jose leça disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Extremos de hoje:
> Tmax: 25,2ºC
> ...




Olá, *José Leça*.

Provavelmente, a temperatura não deve ter atingido esse valor.
A tua estação pode tê-lo registado devido à radiação difusa, que é mais intensa nos dias de céu muito nublado, por isso, não te espantes com essa máxima, ela nunca deve ter ocorrido, mas a radiação difusa faz com que a medição das temperaturas fique deturpada, mesmo que o sensor esteja à sombra.
Daí que eu recomende a utilização de um radiation shield, que protege o sensor da radiação difusa, que é capaz de inflaccionar os valores da temperatura em cerca de *4 ºC* e digo-o por experiência própria.
Tenta arranjar um abrigo para o sensor, um radiation shield ou então, quando comprares uma estação mais aprimorada e profissional, não dispenses um radiation shield, pois é fundamental para combater e minimizar os efeitos da radiação difusa, que inflacciona as temperaturas medidas e torna os registos duvidosos.
Este é o conselho de quem defende o rigor e zela pela qualidade dos dados aqui publicados.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## AnDré (20 Mai 2008 às 21:05)

Boa noite pessoal.

Aqui durante a tarde foram caindo uns chuviscos fracos, mas nada que fosse contabilizado.
Mantenho-me nos 8,6mm desde as 0h.

A temperatura máxima de hoje, foi igualzinha à de ontem: 19,9ºC
A temperatura minima foi de 13,8ºC.

Por agora, o céu encontra-se muito nublado.
Temperatura: 15,7ºC
Humidade: 87%


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mai 2008 às 21:05)

Por aqui não choveu mais, mas o céu apresenta-se encoberto...

Estou com 15,3ºC
Humidade a 85%
Pressão a 1014 hPa

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 13,4ºC (04:34)
MÁXIMA: 19,3ºC (18:14)

PRECIPITAÇÃO: *7,5mm*


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mai 2008 às 21:47)

ESTREMOZ:  Chuva moderada a forte nos últimos vinte minutos (a partir das 21h20).


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Mai 2008 às 22:00)

Por cá céu encoberto. 

Neste momento 19,6ºC e 84% Hr


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mai 2008 às 22:46)

Sigo com *14,7 ºC, chill a 14 ºC, 79 %, 1016,0 hPa, 16 km/h de ONO e 4,6 mm* acumulados desde as 0h.
Começo a ficar farto deste tempo. Tenho saudades das vagas de calor, das tardes com máximas superiores a *40 ºC* e daquelas noites em que mal se consegue dormir por causa do calor.


----------



## jose leça (20 Mai 2008 às 23:47)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Olá, *José Leça*.
> 
> Provavelmente, a temperatura não deve ter atingido esse valor.
> A tua estação pode tê-lo registado devido à radiação difusa, que é mais intensa nos dias de céu muito nublado, por isso, não te espantes com essa máxima, ela nunca deve ter ocorrido, mas a radiação difusa faz com que a medição das temperaturas fique deturpada, mesmo que o sensor esteja à sombra.
> ...



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, Daniel.  Siceramente não sabia que a radiação difusa era mais intensa com céu nublado. É por isso que adoro o forum: estou sempre a aprender com vocês
 Maldita radiação difusa!
Mal tenha oportunidade financeira vou arranjar um radiation shield


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mai 2008 às 23:57)

ESTREMOZ (Hoje): Temperatura máxima - 21,0 ºC (14h49); Temperatura actual - 14,0 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1015 hPa.

*Aguaceiros dispersos durante a tarde; chuva moderada a forte durante cerca de meia hora, já depois das 21h00.*

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima - 7,7 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima - 28,2 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## miguel (20 Mai 2008 às 23:58)

Termino o dia com 16,4ºC, 82%HR, 1016hpa e 2,1mm de chuva...


----------



## adiabático (21 Mai 2008 às 00:17)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Tenho saudades das vagas de calor, das tardes com máximas superiores a *40 ºC* e daquelas noites em que mal se consegue dormir por causa do calor.



Num registo diferente, quero partilhar com vocês o facto de que a minha horta em Oeiras está a delirar com a humidade, com as manhãs de orvalho, com os aguaceiros, com as abertas de sol intenso (estamos a um mês do solstício!) e com as temperaturas amenas. Hoje comi uma taça cheia de morangos silvestres - eles andam cá no quintal há uma data de anos mas nunca tinham dado mais do que meia dúzia de moranguitos, agora invadiram a horta e é ver os pontinhos encarnados por todo o lado, no meio das alfaces e tudo (é uma horta muito "bio")!

Neste momento, parece-me que temos uma Primavera típica, depois da "correcção" em Abril e de um Inverno mais seco. O que vaticinam os agrometeorólogos para o Verão? Não vou estar cá para ver, parto de regresso a Luanda depois de amanhã para uma temporada daquilo a que se chama cacimbo - uma verdadeira monotonia que dura quatro meses (mínimo).

Abraços


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mai 2008 às 09:12)

Bom dia!

Aqui a minima foi de 12,9ºC pelas 2:53

Neste momento sigo com 16,6ºC
Humidade a 82%
Pressão a 1016 hPa

Céu muito nublado...

Durante a noite choveu...  e acumulei *1,0mm*


----------



## HotSpot (21 Mai 2008 às 09:42)

Mínimo Hoje:  12.3 ºC (03:18) 

Agora o céu está Parcialmente Nublado.

O que o Daniel referiu sobre a radiação difusa é pura verdade.

Ficam 2 exemplos de radiação lidos pela minha estação num dia de céu quase limpo e outro de muito nublado.











Analizando os 2 gráficos salta à vista a radiação máxima atinjida nos 2 dias. No dia de céu limpo a radiação não passou os 1000w/m2 e no dia de céu muito nublado passou os 1300w/m2

A isto tudo há a acrescentar que nos dias com nuvens, estas refletem ainda mais radiação para a sombra.

O mesmo acontece com o sensor de UV e não seria de esperar outra coisa.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Mai 2008 às 10:01)

Bom dia! 
Céu muito nublado e neblinas.

Tmin - 18,4ºC
Actual - 18,8ºC 88% HR


----------



## vitamos (21 Mai 2008 às 10:12)

Bom dia:

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *15,0ºC*
Tmax *23,1ºC
*


Hoje acordei com uma quente mínima de *16,9ºC*, pressão em *1016hPa*. O céu está encoberto e durante a madrugada registaram-se alguns periodos de chuva.


----------



## mocha (21 Mai 2008 às 10:56)

bom dia meteoloucos  desda já votos de um excelente feriado a todos, por aqui o ceu ta encoberto, sigo com 20ºC


----------



## Kraliv (21 Mai 2008 às 11:22)

Boas,


15mm   registados por cá ontem.


Hoje a manhã tem estado...cinzenta mas amena  

Temp. 16,8ºC 
Humid. 74%
Pressão 1015hPa
Vento 1,0 N



Bom feriado ou fds prolongado


----------



## henriquesillva (21 Mai 2008 às 12:31)

adiabático disse:


> a minha horta em Oeiras está a delirar com a humidade, com as manhãs de orvalho, com os aguaceiros, com as abertas de sol intenso (estamos a um mês do solstício!) e com as temperaturas amenas. Hoje comi uma taça cheia de morangos silvestres - eles andam cá no quintal há uma data de anos mas nunca tinham dado mais do que meia dúzia de moranguitos, agora invadiram a horta e é ver os pontinhos encarnados por todo o lado, no meio das alfaces e tudo (é uma horta muito "bio")!


 
Que inveja



adiabático disse:


> parto de regresso a Luanda depois de amanhã para uma temporada daquilo a que se chama cacimbo - uma verdadeira monotonia que dura quatro meses (mínimo).Abraços



Que saudades


----------



## miguel (21 Mai 2008 às 12:45)

Bom dia! aqui a mínima foi de 12,9ºC
Agora vou com um céu coberto e 17,8ºC, 81%HR, 1016hpa, 5,8km/h


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mai 2008 às 13:26)

Estou com 18,9ºC e a máxima até agora foi de 19,7ºC ás 12:22


----------



## ecobcg (21 Mai 2008 às 14:03)

Boa tarde,

A mínima esta noite ficou-se nos 13,8ºC.

O dia hoje está pouco nublado, com o sol a fazer-se sentir quando as nuvens deixam....


----------



## AnDré (21 Mai 2008 às 14:15)

Boa tarde pessoal 

Por aqui a minima foi de 13,7ºC
E a precipitação acumulada desde as 0h foi de 0,2mm 

Por agora, o céu encontra-se nublado e a temperatura nos 21,3ºC
A máxima até ao momento foi de 21,6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mai 2008 às 15:41)

Estou com *20,4ºC*
Humidade a 56%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a *17,6 km/h*


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mai 2008 às 18:13)

Aqui a máxima foi de *21,8ºC* pelas 16:40

Agora o céu está encoberto, mas ainda estão 19,3ºC

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 12,9ºC (02:53)
MÁXIMA: 21,8ºC (16:40)

PRECIPITAÇÃO: 1,0mm


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (21 Mai 2008 às 19:09)

Bons Dias,tenho andado um pouco desaparecido devido a minha actividade profissional mas ja tou de volta teve um dia solarengo; mas com um pouco de chuva ..

Dados do dia 21 de Maio

Temp min 12 ºC
Temp max 20.3 ºC
Temp Actual 17.8 ºC
Pressao 1015.4 hPa Estavel
Precipitacao 0.6 mm
HR 74 % 
Vento 12 Km\h OSO Rajada Maxima 27,4 Km\h 


Ate logo meteocamaradas


----------



## AnDré (21 Mai 2008 às 19:18)

Por aqui o céu está cada vez mais nublado.
Os próximos dias prometem! 

A máxima hoje foi de 22,0ºC
Por agora 18,4ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mai 2008 às 20:02)

Ainda vou com 17,2ºC
Humidade a 79%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 5,4 km/h

O céu enche-se cada vez mais... por cumulus...


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mai 2008 às 20:18)

ESTREMOZ (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 12,3 ºC (06h50); Temperatura máxima - 20,7 ºC (13h59); Temperatura actual - 17,2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1015 hPa.

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima - 7,7 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima - 28,2 ºC (dia 6).



adiabático disse:


> Não vou estar cá para ver, parto de regresso a Luanda depois de amanhã para uma temporada daquilo a que se chama cacimbo - uma verdadeira monotonia que dura quatro meses (mínimo).



*Já tenho imensas saudades de uma tempestade tropical (Planalto Central de Angola).*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Mai 2008 às 21:17)

Boa tarde!

Dia de céu muito nublado com algumas neblinas.

Tmin - 18,4ºC

Tmax - 22,8ºC

Actual - 20,4ºC

Hmin - 78%
Hmax - 88%
Hactual - 82%

Precipitação - 0 mm


----------



## henriquesillva (21 Mai 2008 às 21:36)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min.....................................15.1º
T máx....................................19.9º

H min.....................................57%
H máx....................................88%

Pressão actual.........................1016 hPa


----------



## AnDré (21 Mai 2008 às 22:22)

Boa noite.

Extremos do dia 21 de Maio:
Tmin: 13,7ºC
Tmáx: 22,0ºC
Precipitação: 0,2mm

Por agora, 15,9ºC e 91% de humidade.


----------



## Fantkboy (21 Mai 2008 às 22:24)

Alguem me pode explicar o que se vai passar nos proximos dias pff? 
Obrigado!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Mai 2008 às 23:01)

Boa noite.
Hoje o céu apresentou-se muito nublado,por vezes com nuvens escuras mas não choveu nada.

T.MÁX de hoje: 24.1ºC

Já esteve mais quentinho


----------



## miguel (21 Mai 2008 às 23:01)

Por aqui a máxima foi de 24,0ºC
Agora vou com 15,7ºC, 88%HR, 1017hpa


----------



## Turista (21 Mai 2008 às 23:39)

Boa noite a todos!

Por Peniche sigo com uns amenos 17,8ºC / 84% de humidade / 1016.0 hPa.

Extremos de hoje:
Máx - 20,2ºC
Min - 14,6ºC

Bom feriado!


----------



## Relâmpago (22 Mai 2008 às 01:24)

Olá, boa noite

Por aqui nada de especial a assinalar.

Algumas núvens, vento fraco
temperatura - 16 ºC
pressão - 1015 hPa
humidade rel.  - 85%


----------



## jose leça (22 Mai 2008 às 02:14)

Boa noite:

Por aqui também nada de especial a asinalar. Noite praticamente sem vento há já algum tempo, céu muito nublado e 17ºC


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mai 2008 às 09:22)

Bom dia!

Aqui tive a minima mais alta do mês...... com 14,9ºC
Neste momento vou com 16,4ºC
Humidade a 94%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 9,0 km/h

Chove, já há algum tempo... e levo *1,5mm*


----------



## Brunomc (22 Mai 2008 às 10:00)

Bom Dia a todos..

Pois e parece que vamos ter mais uns dias de chuva


Tempo por aqui :

Céu muito nublado e ameaçar alguns chuviscos
vento fraco
18ºC


----------



## olheiro (22 Mai 2008 às 10:48)

Bom dia:

Por estas bandas chove há cerca de uma hora, chuva míudinha mas densa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Mai 2008 às 10:56)

Bom dia a todos por aqui começou a chover á cerca de 15 minutos,mas é chova miudinha embora por vezes densa.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mai 2008 às 11:16)

Parou de chover há pouco e levo *4,0mm*

Estou com 16,9ºC
Humidade a 94%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h


----------



## diogo (22 Mai 2008 às 11:18)

Esta noite tive a mínima mais alta do ano: 14.6ºC
Ontem a máxima foi de 22.2ºC
AGORA: 18.9ºC , 81% HR , 1015 hPa , céu muito nublado , vento fraco


----------



## miguel (22 Mai 2008 às 11:18)

Bom dia! Aqui a mínima foi de 14,7ºC...neste momento chuvisca e vou com 1,0mm, 17,0ºC, 98%HR,1016hpa,16,2km/h W...max:21,2km/h (11:00)


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Mai 2008 às 11:19)

Bom dia.
Por aqui ela , a chuva, já vai caindo certinha persistente e consistente.
E isto será só o início de mais 24/36 horas desta louca Primavera molhada.
Tempª nos 15,9,pressão 1014.7 hPa e vento sul com 20 km/h.


----------



## João Soares (22 Mai 2008 às 11:21)

Tive uma minima alta de *17.2ºC*

Tem chovido a manha toda com alguma intensidade,
Temp: *19.5ºC*
Hum: *76%*
Pressao: *1016.8hPa*

Ate agora, a maxima foi de *20.7ºC*


----------



## diogo (22 Mai 2008 às 11:22)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Sigo com *14,7 ºC, chill a 14 ºC, 79 %, 1016,0 hPa, 16 km/h de ONO e 4,6 mm* acumulados desde as 0h.
> Começo a ficar farto deste tempo. Tenho saudades das vagas de calor, das tardes com máximas superiores a *40 ºC* e daquelas noites em que mal se consegue dormir por causa do calor.



Eu tenho os meus sensores protegidos por duas folhas de alumínio.
Achas que isso pode influenciar muito a temperatura medida por eles?  (já reparei que em dias de céu muito nublado tenho valores altos, principalmente de manhã!)


----------



## rbsmr (22 Mai 2008 às 11:33)

Lisboa (Telheiras)
Temperatura: 18.3ºC
Pressão: 1016 hpa

Chuva fraca desde as 9.15 da manhã


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Mai 2008 às 11:49)

diogo disse:


> Eu tenho os meus sensores protegidos por duas folhas de alumínio.
> Achas que isso pode influenciar muito a temperatura medida por eles?  (já reparei que em dias de céu muito nublado tenho valores altos, principalmente de manhã!)



Folhas de alumínio aquecem muito e isso prejudica a medição da temperatura.
Quando falo em abrigos, só recomendo dois tipos: o de madeira, como o *MiguelMinhoto* tem, e o radiation shield, que costuma ser mais eficaz.
Há tópicos no fórum de como fazer abrigos, mas no caso de quereres adquirir um radiation shield, aconselho-te a comprar um, para teres a certeza de que ele cumpre bem a sua função. Há também a questão da localização. Deves colocar o abrigo num local fresco, arejado e longe de paredes que apanhem sol.


----------



## miguel (22 Mai 2008 às 13:03)

Vou com...
17,6ºC
97%HR
1016hpa
rajada máxima 23,4 km/h
1,0mm de chuva desde as 0h


----------



## AnDré (22 Mai 2008 às 13:14)

E por aqui estão 18,9ºC e 90% de humidade.

O céu está encoberto, o vento em geral fraco de SO, e vai caindo mais um periodo de chuva fraca.
A precipitação acumulada desde as 0h é: 4,3mm.

Hoje a temperatura minima foi de 15,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mai 2008 às 13:33)

Já parou de chover mas o céu continua encoberto...

Levo 4,5mm de precipitação hoje
Temperatura nos 18,3ºC


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (22 Mai 2008 às 13:37)

Boas actualmente estão

Temperatura actual 17.4 ºC 
Pressao 1014.9 hPa
Humidade Relativa 94 % 
Precipitacao acumulada desde as 8h00 horas 3.2 mm xD
Precipitacao Mensal 17.2 mm
Vento OSO 14,7 Km\h Rajada maxima de hoje 25.9 Km\h


Ate logo camaradas xD


----------



## Dan (22 Mai 2008 às 13:50)

16,9ºC e chuva fraca. 

Mínima de 10,9ºC


----------



## Rog (22 Mai 2008 às 14:40)




----------



## Rog (22 Mai 2008 às 14:41)




----------



## Rog (22 Mai 2008 às 14:42)

Boa tarde,
por aqui céu nublado
19,8ºc
80%HR
1022hpa


----------



## windgirl (22 Mai 2008 às 14:52)

Boa tarde
Inscrevi-me recentemente mas há algum tempo que consulto este fórum. Tenho aprendido bastante com os vossos conhecimentos!
A mania de seguir a meteorologia surgiu-me com o windsurf. Penso que nesta altura, todos os amantes dos desportos de vento já se perguntam por onde anda a nortada. 
Por isso gostaria de vos perguntar se a instabilidade que se tem verificado desde Abril e a ausência da nortada (nortada esta que costuma ser acompanhada do bom tempo) são normais nesta altura do ano ou se de facto há um atraso relativamente à normalidade (refiro-me à normalidade no sentido estatístico do termo)?

Por outro lado, tenho acompanhado com interesse a leitura das cartas do GFS que é o modelo a que costumo estar atenta no que toca a previsões do vento. É possível deduzir analisando estas cartas se o famoso anticiclone dos açores começa finalmente a subir para a sua latitude característica de verão ou se vamos continuar com este tempo por muito mais tempo? E por outro lado, será razoável admitir que enquanto isso não se verificar continuarão a soprar os alísios na zona das Canárias e Cabo Verde (onde tipicamente a época do vento termina em Abril mas que este ano se tem mantido até agora)?

Bom, agradeço desde já a vossa sábia ajuda e caso n seja pertinentes as minhas perguntas da mesma forma agradeço as interessantes discussões que aqui se têm tido e que têm contribuído bastante para aos poucos ir iluminando a minha ignorância!

Cumps!


----------



## Dan (22 Mai 2008 às 16:08)

A chuva intensificou-se e a temperatura caiu para 13,9ºC.


----------



## miguel (22 Mai 2008 às 16:13)

Numa altura em que chuvisca por aqui a temperatura é de 18,6ºc, 93%HR, 1015hpa, 13,3km/h

Os alertas amarelos esta noite deviam ser alargados também ao sul


----------



## Fil (22 Mai 2008 às 16:21)

Boas, por aqui tenho 12,8ºC com chuva moderada. Levo acumulados até ao momento 5,3 mm. A máxima ainda chegou aos 18,6ºC às 11:38, e a mínima foi de 10,5ºC.


----------



## redragon (22 Mai 2008 às 16:56)

por aqui a parte da tarde tem sido caracterizada por aguaceiros fracos mas cada vez mais frequentes


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Mai 2008 às 17:25)

Mínima de *14,1 ºC* e máxima de *20,1 ºC*.
Choveu até à hora de almoço, tendo-se registado *2,6 mm*.
Neste momento, estão *19,2 ºC, 77 %, 1014,8 hPa* e vento a *18 km/h de OSO*.


Bem-vinda ao fórum, *windgirl*. 
Na verdade, este ano está a ser um pouco estranho; os dias têm sido pouco solarengos, poucos quentes e estamos com uma ligeira anomalia negativa ao nível das temperaturas nas regiões Centro e Sul, nomeadamente no Litoral.
Todavia, as situações de nortada são mais usuais no Verão e, por isso, não posso dizer que já devíamos estar a assistir a um período de nortada, pois a época mais propícia para a mesma ainda não chegou.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mai 2008 às 17:27)

Sê Bem-vinda windgirl

Aqui começou a chover de novo á cerca de 1 minuto mas agora chove forte!

Estou com 18,0ºC
Humidade a 89%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 9,6 km/h


----------



## AnDré (22 Mai 2008 às 18:01)

Bem-vinda windgirl!

Por aqui a chuva voltou a cair 
Há 15 minutos que cai com alguma intensidade.

Vou com 7,2mm desde as 0h. 

A temperatura está nos 18,1ºC

Máxima de hoje: 21,6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mai 2008 às 18:02)

Vou com 8,5mm...

Ora chove forte, ora chove fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Mai 2008 às 18:17)

*17,6 ºC* e chove com alguma intensidade.
*3,6 mm* acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## MSantos (22 Mai 2008 às 19:02)

Bem-vinda windgirl

Neste momento não chove e o nevoeiro está a intensificar-se. 
A minha estação marca 18.7ºC de temperatura, 1012 hPa de pressão e 88% de humidade.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mai 2008 às 19:06)

Por aqui caem aguaceiros repentinos e fortes...

Levo *10,5mm* hoje

Temperatura nos 17,1ºC
Humidade a 96%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a *18,7 km/h*


----------



## Brunomc (22 Mai 2008 às 19:07)

por aqui :

Céu muito nublado com boas abertas
Vento Fraco
19ºC

nada de chuva..mas parece que logo a noite vamos ter festa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Mai 2008 às 19:14)

Bem vinda Windgirl

Por aqui o dia de hoje foi marcado pela chuva fraca,para o meio da tarde é que caiu um aguaceiro forte, neste momento já não chove mas o céu encontra-se nublado com abertas.

T.MÁX DE Hoje: 23ºC


----------



## AnDré (22 Mai 2008 às 19:15)

Por aqui, há minutos, caíu mais um forte periodo que chuva, que não durou mais que 2 minutos, mas que rendeu quase 2mm. As coisas estão a animar!

Vou com 11,0mm desde as 0h.
A temperatura está estável nos 17,6ºC
A humidade nos 90%
O vento fraco a moderado de OSO.


----------



## squidward (22 Mai 2008 às 19:22)

por aqui já choveu com alguma intensidade, mas continua a chover


----------



## olheiro (22 Mai 2008 às 19:32)

Por aqui vai chovendo... aliás tivemos ao longo do dia uma pausa das 13 às 16horas. A chuva (fraca) voltou e parece que veio para pernoitar.


----------



## Turista (22 Mai 2008 às 20:17)

Por estes lados a chuva parece ter vindo para ficar. 

Sigo com 18,2ºC / 91% de humidade e 1013.2 hPa.

Mínima do dia - 15,4ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (22 Mai 2008 às 20:46)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min...............................15.3º
T máx..............................18.0º

H min...............................66%
H máx..............................89%

Pressão actual..................1011 hPa


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Mai 2008 às 21:08)

Boas, por aqui, dia de sol de manhã e nublado com abertas à tarde, fui esta tarde matar saudades da praia, mas o vento estraga tudo,e tanto pessoal.

Máxima: 21.4ºC
mínima: 13.2ºC 

E não espero grande coisa no Algarve, mas vamos ver.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mai 2008 às 21:18)

ESTREMOZ (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 12,6 ºC (03h09); Temperatura máxima - 21,4 ºC (12h33); Temperatura actual - 16,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1015 hPa.

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima - 7,7 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima - 28,2 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## miguel (22 Mai 2008 às 21:21)

máxima de 19,9ºC
Vou com 4,2mm desde as 0h graças a um forte aguaceiro ao fim da tarde que rendeu 2mm 
Agora céu coberto não chove, *18,2ºC* ainda está abafado o tempo  93%
E tal como disse o IM meteu alerta amarelo no sul


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mai 2008 às 21:25)

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 14,9ºC (01:11)
MÁXIMA: 19,4ºC (16:39)

PRECIPITAÇÃO (até ao momento): *10,5mm*

Neste momento 16,8ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Mai 2008 às 21:39)

Boa noite. Hoje aqui pela Lagoa e praticamente por toda a ilha de São Miguel, dia de céu muito nublado com boas abertas pela tarde, algum vento de norte.

Tmin - 18,1ºC

Tmax - 23ºC

Actual - 21,6ºC


Hmin - 66%

Hmax - 88%

Hactual - 69%

Precipitação - 0 mm


----------



## Dan (22 Mai 2008 às 22:13)

Chuva fraca e 13,7ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 10,9ºC / 19,5ºC


----------



## jose leça (22 Mai 2008 às 22:48)

Boa noite.
Bem vinda ao forum, Windgirl.

Dia chato por aqui, com muita chuva, por vezes agravada pelo vento que por vezes soprava forte. Devem ter caído cerca de 12mm no aeroporto, mais coisa menos coisa.
Tive uma mínima de 16,2ºC., e quanto à máxima para já não a menciono até arranjar pelo menos um abrigo que minimize o problema da radiação difusa.

Sigo com 16,9ºC e 92%HR e chuva q.b


----------



## Turista (22 Mai 2008 às 22:51)

As boas vindas à Windgirl! 

Por aqui a chuva segue e a temperatura está nos 17,3ºC

Máxima de hoje - 19,8ºC

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Dan (22 Mai 2008 às 23:14)

365 dias quase sem anomalia


----------



## miguel (22 Mai 2008 às 23:59)

Chove neste momento termino assim o dia com 5,3mm e 18,2ºC, 94%HR


----------



## AnDré (23 Mai 2008 às 00:02)

E por aqui o dia terminou com 11,4mm acumulados.
Tmin: 15,5ºC
Tmáx: 21,6ºC

Por agora, céu encoberto, algum nevoeiro e alguns chuviscos.
17,1ºC e 95% de humidade.


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2008 às 00:05)

Chuva moderada e o primeiro mm de sexta já está contabilizado 1,0mm , 18,0ºC, 95%HR, 14,0km/h


----------



## João Soares (23 Mai 2008 às 00:22)

A maxima foi de *22.9ºC*
A minima foi a mais elevada do ano com *17.1ºC* 

Tem chovido. continuadamente, cerca de 6h seguidas de modo fraco, e as vezes mais forte

Temp actual: *17.0ºC*
Hum: *79%*
Pressao: *1012.6hPa*


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Mai 2008 às 00:58)

JPS Gaia disse:


> A maxima foi de *22.9ºC*
> A minima foi a mais elevada do ano com *17.1ºC*
> 
> 
> ...



Oh vizinho! 
Peço desculpa.
Eu acho que apresentas valores 2 a 4º acima do ocorrido .
Assim tem acontecido várias vezes mas dava como explicação a ténue fronteira  que existe por vezes entre onde acaba o oceano , onde começa o Continente. 
Mas hoje dissipei as dúvidas.É que hoje foi um bom dia para comparar os teus valores com os de P.Rubras (do IM).
A massa de ar era de grande homogenidade.
E por lá, aí bem perto de ti,a máx foi de 18.8 e a mínima de 15,9.
Mas oh vizinho:
-isto é apenas um reparo...mas olha que hoje em Gaia a máxima não pode ter sido de 23º...


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (23 Mai 2008 às 01:37)

Boas noites 


Dia 22 De maio 

Temp min 15.5 ºC
Temp max 19.6 ºC
Pressao 1011.8 hPa
Precipitacao 9.4 mm 
Vento 24 Km\h Rajada max 40 km\h OSO
Humidade relativa 96%

Ate Amanha


----------



## HotSpot (23 Mai 2008 às 10:14)

Máximo Ontem:  23.2 ºC (16:38) 
Mínimo Ontem:  14.7 ºC (01:49) 
Precipitação Ontem: 3.2 mm

Mínimo Hoje:  14.8 ºC (05:35) 

A mínima de hoje é a mais alta do mês. A precipitação hoje é até agora de 8,0 mm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Mai 2008 às 10:20)

Bom dia! Manhã de céu algo nublado com boas abertas e sol.

Tmin foi de 17,2ºC


----------



## Rog (23 Mai 2008 às 10:22)

Bom dia,
18,1ºC
88%HR
1018hpa
Céu nublado


----------



## vitamos (23 Mai 2008 às 10:42)

Muito bom dia a todos!

Hoje não tenho o registo da mínima, infelizmente... saí de casa meio a dormir e atrasadíssimo para o emprego, lembro-me de anotar no meu caderno de registos, mas não consigo lembrar se tinha 15,9 ou 16,9º  , lembro-me do valor de pressão *1012hPa*. O caderno que anda sempre comigo esse continua a dormir em casa junto à estação  , e eu estou a fazer de zombie em frente ao computador 

Anyway, o céu está muito nublado e neste momento não chove...


----------



## ecobcg (23 Mai 2008 às 10:50)

Bom dia.

A minima desta noite foi de 17,6ºC!!!! A maior dos últimos tempos....
POr agira, o céu está nublado, com nuvens baixas, com o vento a soprar moderado.
A chuva deverá estar a chegar...


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2008 às 11:02)

Aqui entre as 3:30 e as 4:30 foi um autentico dilúvio registei só nessa hora *22,2mm* tendo o rate mm/Hr chegado a ser de 88,9mm   A estrada não se via parecia um rio e a agua galgava o passeio...No total desde as 0H já levo *29,5mm* e neste momento chove...a mínima foi de 15,3ºC mas a esta hora estão apenas 15,4ºC, 97%HR, 1011hpa, rajada máxima de 24,8km/h (2:49)


----------



## João Soares (23 Mai 2008 às 13:58)

nimboestrato disse:


> Oh vizinho!
> Peço desculpa.
> Eu acho que apresentas valores 2 a 4º acima do ocorrido .
> Assim tem acontecido várias vezes mas dava como explicação a ténue fronteira  que existe por vezes entre onde acaba o oceano , onde começa o Continente.
> ...



Eu tenho tambem reparado as minhas max e min com as tuas, e por acaso há bastantes diferenças...
Por exemplo, hoje nao há sol porque esta encoberto, mas mesmo que houvesse sol ela nao bate directamente no sensor, por isso nao sei o que se passa para ter temperaturas mais baixas...

Hoje minima: 16.0ºC
Maxima e actual: 23.8ºC
Ceu muito encoberto, e sem sol


----------



## vitamos (23 Mai 2008 às 14:07)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Eu tenho tambem reparado as minhas max e min com as tuas, e por acaso há bastantes diferenças...
> Por exemplo, hoje nao há sol porque esta encoberto, mas mesmo que houvesse sol ela nao bate directamente no sensor, por isso nao sei o que se passa para ter temperaturas mais baixas...
> 
> Hoje minima: 16.0ºC
> ...



O sol não precisa de bater directamente no sensor... o problema é esse! No meu caso tenho um pequeno abrigo caseiro! Em dias de sol com o sol a bater ao fim da tarde (apenas durante uns minutos) no abrigo não tenho problemas, mas reparei nestes dias de céu praticamente encoberto que as máximas desviaram um pouco em relação á referência! Ou seja os dias nublados parecem mesmo ser os piores!


----------



## Aurélio (23 Mai 2008 às 14:24)

vitamos disse:


> O sol não precisa de bater directamente no sensor... o problema é esse! No meu caso tenho um pequeno abrigo caseiro! Em dias de sol com o sol a bater ao fim da tarde (apenas durante uns minutos) no abrigo não tenho problemas, mas reparei nestes dias de céu praticamente encoberto que as máximas desviaram um pouco em relação á referência! Ou seja os dias nublados parecem mesmo ser os piores!



Só que ele está a ter temperaturas acima do normal, e não ao contrário pois nessa região não estiveram certamente 23.8ºC hoje nem ontem ...


----------



## vitamos (23 Mai 2008 às 14:28)

Aurélio disse:


> Só que ele está a ter temperaturas acima do normal, e não ao contrário pois nessa região não estiveram certamente 23.8ºC hoje nem ontem ...



Sim, sim! Estou precisamente a dizer temperaturas acima do normal em dias nublados! É isso que está a acontecer ao JPS Gaia


----------



## jose leça (23 Mai 2008 às 20:05)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Eu tenho tambem reparado as minhas max e min com as tuas, e por acaso há bastantes diferenças...
> Por exemplo, hoje nao há sol porque esta encoberto, mas mesmo que houvesse sol ela nao bate directamente no sensor, por isso nao sei o que se passa para ter temperaturas mais baixas...
> 
> Hoje minima: 16.0ºC
> ...



Boa tarde JPS

Eu de vez em quando tb tenho esse problema. Provavelmente é da radiação difusa. Um amigo cá do forum aconselhou-me um radiation shield, ou um abrigo para o sensor. Pela rapizez optei pelo abrigo, e hoje já registei 18,9ºC de máxima, quando sem ele a temperatura deveria ser cerca de 3ºC mais elevada.


----------



## henriquesillva (23 Mai 2008 às 20:34)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min..........................................14.5º
T máx.........................................18.5º

H min..........................................58%
H máx.........................................96%

Pressão actual..............................1009 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Mai 2008 às 21:44)

Boa noite! Por aqui dia quente com céu a variar entre o muito e o pouco nublado.

Tmin - 17,2ºC

Tmax - 24,6ºc

Actual - 20,9ºC

Hmin - 52%

Hmax - 79%

Hactual - 64%


----------



## jose leça (23 Mai 2008 às 23:54)

Boa noite

Extremos de hoje:

TMax: 18,9ºC
TMin:  15,4ºC

Sigo com 15,2ºC e 74% HR.


----------



## jose leça (23 Mai 2008 às 23:59)

Não tinha reparado que a mínima diurna tinha sido superada pela nocturna.

Mínima de hoje: 15,2ºC


----------



## Turista (24 Mai 2008 às 00:51)

Boas!
Sigo com 16,5ºC / 68% de humidade / 1012. hPa.

Extremos de dia 23:
Min - 14,0ºC
Max - 19,3ºC

Abraços!


----------



## Rog (24 Mai 2008 às 00:53)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 15,4ºC
84HR
1020hpa


----------



## jose leça (24 Mai 2008 às 11:21)

Bom dia:

Registei 11,6ºC de mínima

Sigo com 14,9ºC e 93%HR.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Mai 2008 às 11:47)

Bom dia,

A minima desta noite ficou-se pelos 14,1ºC.
Neste momento estão 18,6ºC com 68% de hum.
O céu está nublado, e caiu agora um pequeno aguaceiro....


----------



## João Soares (24 Mai 2008 às 11:59)

Ontem a minima foi de *13.6ºC *registada as 23h59

Hoje, a minima foi de *12.3ºC*

Por agora, ceu muito nublado, muito negro lado do mar,
Temp actual e max: *18.4ºC*
Hum: *81%*
Pressao: *1012.1hPa*


----------



## Turista (24 Mai 2008 às 19:46)

Sigo com 16,2ºC.

Máxima de hoje - 18,8ºC
Mínima - 14,3ºC (a temperatura tem vindo a descer mas penso que até as 00h não deverá superar este valor)

Cumprimentos!


----------



## henriquesillva (24 Mai 2008 às 21:30)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min...............................12.1º
T máx..............................16.9º

H min...............................62%
H máx..............................82%

Pressão actual...................1007 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Mai 2008 às 22:52)

Boa noite! 
Manhã de céu com boas abertas e tarde de céu muito nublado a encoberto, com alguns aguaceiros fracos.

Tmin - 17,5ºC

Tmax - 24,1ºC

Actual - 19,9ºC


----------



## jose leça (24 Mai 2008 às 23:58)

Boa noite

Extremos de hoje:

Tmax: 16,8ºC
Tmin:  11,6ºC

Actual: 11,9ºC com 95%HR


----------



## ecobcg (25 Mai 2008 às 00:17)

Depois de ter mudado o sendor exterior de local (pois estava a ser afactado pelos primeiros raios de sol do dia, aumentando 4a 5ºC a temp), tive hoje uma Temp máx. de 23,1ºC


----------



## João Soares (25 Mai 2008 às 12:04)

Tive minima de *9.6ºC*

Por agora, o ceu esta pouco nublado
Temp: *18.4ºC*
Hum: *80%*
Pressao: *1010.7hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mai 2008 às 20:00)

Boa tarde!!

ONTEM:

MÍNIMA: 12,4ºC (06:39)
MÁXIMA: 18,3ºC (17:31)

PRECIPITAÇÃO: 3,5mm


HOJE:

MÍNIMA: *10,7ºC* (05:41)
MÁXIMA: 19,1ºC (17:20)

PRECIPITAÇÃO: 1,5mm


----------



## henriquesillva (25 Mai 2008 às 21:10)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min.....................................10.3º
T máx....................................18.4º

H min.....................................46%
H máx....................................81%

Pressão actual.........................1006 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Mai 2008 às 21:42)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu nublado com boas abertas.

Tmin - 15,3ºC

Tmax - 24,2ºC

Actual - 19,1ºC

Precipitação - 1 mm (19h de ontem às 19h de hoje)


----------



## jose leça (25 Mai 2008 às 22:04)

Boa noite

Extremos de hoje:

Tmax: 18,7ºC
Tmin:  11,1ºC

Actual: 14,2ºC e 81%HR


----------



## jose leça (25 Mai 2008 às 23:00)

13,7ºC e 85%HR


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Mai 2008 às 23:52)

Dia de céu pouco nublado com um aguaceiro isolado por volta das 2 da manhã.

Máxima: 20.0ºC
mínima: 11.6ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## João Soares (25 Mai 2008 às 23:59)

Temp max: *20.9ºC*
Temp min: *9.6ºC*

Temp actual: *15.7ºC*


----------



## AnDré (26 Mai 2008 às 00:04)

Como tive um problema doméstico com o abrigo que protegia o sensor da radiação difusa, (coisas que só a mim é que me acontecem  ), não tenho divulgado a minha temperatura máxima, por saber que não representa a verdade. No entanto, a Tmáx destes últimos 3 dias, tem andado à volta dos 22ºC. Cerca de +2ºC do que seria "normal", tendo em conta estações próximas de mim..

Assim sendo, e enquanto não consigo resolver o problema logistico, deixo apenas a minima do dia, que hoje foi de 10,8ºC.

Neste momento sigo com 13,3ºC, 75% e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (26 Mai 2008 às 00:54)

Boa noite 

Dados 26 de Maio 

Temp min 10.6 ºC
Temp max 17.7 ºC
Temp Actual 12.6 ºC (24h00)
Pressao 1008.5 hPa
HR 84 %


Ate Amanha


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mai 2008 às 07:36)

Bom Dia!

Durante a noite apenas um aguaceiro fortíssimo aqui caiu... deixando *4,5mm*

A mínima foi baixinha... *10,8ºC*

Neste momento tenho 12,1ºC
Humidade a 92%
Pressão a 1009 hPa

Um pouquinho de nevoeiro... e nuvens escuras a chegar...


----------



## AnDré (26 Mai 2008 às 09:03)

Bom dia!

Por aqui, aguaceiros fracos, que renderam atá ao momento 1,0mm.
A temperatura minima foi de 11,3ºC.

Por agora o céu apresenta-se muito nublado, e não tarde nada deve cair mais um aguaceiro.
Estão agora 14,4ºC e 91% de humidade.


----------



## vitamos (26 Mai 2008 às 09:48)

Bom dia!

Por Coimbra céu encoberto e chuva persistente e moderada nesta altura. A mínima matinal foi de 13,5ºC, pressão em 1009hPa.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Mai 2008 às 10:14)

Bom dia,

A minima desta noite voltou a ser 14,0ºC
O dia amanhaceu com chuva miudinha, já fez sol, e agora parece estar a querer chover novamente.


----------



## jpmartins (26 Mai 2008 às 10:22)

Bom dia,
Neste momento chove moderadamente. 
Pressão 1008.3 hPa.


----------



## MacFree (26 Mai 2008 às 10:26)

Aqui em Leça da Palmeira, 
Min 13,5
Max 15

CHUVA 17mm!!! (A POTES....)


----------



## Serrano (26 Mai 2008 às 10:37)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, com 12 graus na zona baixa da cidade. No meu posto de observação, a mínima desta noite ficou-se por 7 graus. Ontem, via-se alguma neve recente na Torre...


----------



## João Soares (26 Mai 2008 às 11:01)

Hoje, minima *12.9ºC*
Maxima (00h00) *15.7ºC*

Neste momento, chovemideradamente,
Temp: *14.0ºC*
Hum: *83%*
Pressao: *1013.4hPa*


----------



## diogo (26 Mai 2008 às 11:38)

Agora: 17.0ºC , 73% HR , 1009.7 hPa , céu nublado , vento fraco.
Tive mínima de 10.0ºC


----------



## diogo (26 Mai 2008 às 11:47)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Folhas de alumínio aquecem muito e isso prejudica a medição da temperatura.
> Quando falo em abrigos, só recomendo dois tipos: o de madeira, como o *MiguelMinhoto* tem, e o radiation shield, que costuma ser mais eficaz.
> Há tópicos no fórum de como fazer abrigos, mas no caso de quereres adquirir um radiation shield, aconselho-te a comprar um, para teres a certeza de que ele cumpre bem a sua função. Há também a questão da localização. Deves colocar o abrigo num local fresco, arejado e longe de paredes que apanhem sol.



Obrigado! É pena é que não tenha muitos espaços ventilados para o abrigo de madeira!


----------



## Rog (26 Mai 2008 às 12:14)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 15ºC
89%HR
1020hpa
céu nublado


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Mai 2008 às 12:37)

Bom dia

Por aqui céu pouco nublado

Tmin foi de 15,3ºC


----------



## Rog (26 Mai 2008 às 17:03)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui 17,4ºC
79%HR
1021hpa


----------



## Gerofil (26 Mai 2008 às 18:16)

ESTREMOZ (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 10,0 (05h36); Temperatura máxima - 19,8 ºC (09h55); Temperatura actual - 14,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1009 hPa.

*Regime de aguaceiros durante a tarde. Pressão atmosférica claramente a subir (1005 hPa ontem).*

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima - 7,7 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima - 28,2 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## HotSpot (26 Mai 2008 às 20:05)

Máximo Hoje:  22.2 ºC (15:54) 
Mínimo Hoje:  11.4 ºC (05:03) 

Precipitação Hoje: 0,8 mm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Mai 2008 às 22:02)

Dia de céu com boas abertas e mesmo pouco nublado por alguns periodos

Tmin - 15,5ºC

Tmax- 24,8ºC

Actual - 21,1ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (26 Mai 2008 às 22:07)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min..........................12.3º
T máx.........................15.2º

H min..........................62%
H máx.........................87%

Pressão actual.............1006 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mai 2008 às 22:23)

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 10,8ºC (06:35)
MÁXIMA: 18,9ºC (16:45)

PRECIPITAÇÃO (até ao momento): 9,5mm


----------



## jose leça (26 Mai 2008 às 23:05)

Boa noite.

Extremos de hoje:

Tmax: 15,6ºC
Tmin:  12,2ºC

Actual: 13,7ºC e 95%HR.


----------



## miguel (26 Mai 2008 às 23:30)

Minima:12,7ºC
Máxima:21,6ºC

Agora: 15,1, 90%HR, 1009,9hpa


----------



## Thomar (26 Mai 2008 às 23:34)

Aqui por Lisboa, tem chovido  e bem   na última hora! 
_
P.S. Quem tiver dados na região de Lisboa, que os partilhe!?_


----------



## João Soares (26 Mai 2008 às 23:49)

Extremos de hoje:

Min: *12.9ºC*
Max: *17.2ºC*

Actualmente, estao *15.0ºC*, *81%*hum e *1011.1hPa *de pressao
O ceu encontra-se nublado


----------



## Rog (27 Mai 2008 às 00:30)

Boa noite
Por aqui 14,2ºC
87%HR
1021hpa


----------



## jpmartins (27 Mai 2008 às 09:13)

Bom dia,
Por aqui ceu muito nublado, temp. actual 15.4ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Mai 2008 às 09:24)

Bom dia.
Por aqui céu pouco nublado, com 16º de temperatura.
A minima desta noite foi de 14,8ºC


----------



## Kraliv (27 Mai 2008 às 09:58)

Boas,


Muito nublado aqui pela Ravessa, Temp. 14,9ºC


À pouco caíu por cá um aguaceiro e promete mais


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Mai 2008 às 10:12)

Bom dia.

Céu muito nublado. Tmin 18,1ºC

Actual 19,5ºC


----------



## vitamos (27 Mai 2008 às 10:23)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *13,5ºC*
Tmax *19,2ºC*

Hoje mínima matinal de *14,4ºC* e pressão em *1007 hPa*.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Mai 2008 às 11:08)

Mínimo Hoje:  12.4 ºC (05:23) 

Precipitação hoje: 4.4 mm

Dia de Outono e parece que isto nunca mais acaba. 

Ao contrário da zona norte, por aqui não tem chovido tanto e os solos não dão sinal de saturação. Mas considerando a altura do ano acho que todo o continente esta longe de um cenário de seca o que é importante para a época de incêndios que se avizinha.

Venha lá um calorzinho.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Mai 2008 às 19:20)

Epa ninguem tem participado aqui...

Máximo Hoje:  21.7 ºC (15:28) 

A precipitação ficou mesmo nos 4,4 mm

A destacar a ventania aqui pela tarde 30-40 km/h que rendeu uma rajada máxima de 53km/h


----------



## henriquesillva (27 Mai 2008 às 21:35)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min..................................12.5º
T máx.................................19.8º

H min..................................54%
H máx.................................89%

Pressão actual.....................1009 hPa


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mai 2008 às 22:09)

ESTREMOZ (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 11,3 ºC (06h20); Temperatura máxima - 16,9 ºC (16h39); Temperatura actual - 11,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1009 hPa.

*Hoje foi um típico dia de chuva, trovoada e de sol. Regime de chuva perto do meio dia; aguaceiros moderados e trovoada a partir das 17h30. Mais um dia de Primavera com muita precipitação: os solos da região começam a ficar saturados de água.*

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima - 7,7 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima - 28,2 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Mai 2008 às 22:11)

Boa noite! Por aqui dia quente com boas abertas durante a tarde. 

Tmin - 18,1ºc

Tmax - 24,6ºC

Actual - 21,9ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Mai 2008 às 22:17)

Boa noite pessoal

Bem o dia de hoje cá por estas bandas só choveu durante a madrugada e manhã com alguma intensidade,durante a tarde teve céu nublado com abertas e veio um aguaceiro fraquinho, de salientar que no interior de portugal avistei trovoadas

T.MÁX DE HOJE: 21.2ºC


----------



## Thomar (27 Mai 2008 às 22:17)

Aqui por Lisboa sigo com +15,4ºC, vento fraco e céu muito nublado.

E agora um aparte, já repararam que o site do IM tem demorado cada vez mais a fazer a actualização do tempo presente em Portugal Continental e Ilhas? 

São 22h13m e os dados apresentados ainda são os das 19 horas! 

E que também em relação á previsão, antigamente actualizavam duas vezes por dia uma de madrugada (entre as 5h e as 6h) e outra a meio da manhã ou ínicio da tarde (entre as 12h e as 14h)?


----------



## Thomar (27 Mai 2008 às 22:19)

Thomar disse:


> (...)
> E agora um aparte, já repararam que o site do IM tem demorado cada vez mais a fazer a actualização do tempo presente em Portugal Continental e Ilhas?
> 
> São 22h13m e os dados apresentados ainda são os das 19 horas!
> ...



Ah, já puseram as temperaturas das 20 horas...


----------



## AnDré (27 Mai 2008 às 22:36)

Thomar disse:


> Ah, já puseram as temperaturas das 20 horas...


Olá *Thomar*, só um pequeno parênteses.
Como o IM apresenta as horas em UTC, as 20h deles são as nossas 21horas

Por aqui sigo com 13,9ºC
Céu nublado, e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mai 2008 às 22:46)

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 11,8ºC (06:19)
MÁXIMA: 18,3ºC (16:27)

PRECIPITAÇÃO: 8,0mm

Neste momento 13,1ºC...
Humidade a 86%
Pressão a 1012 hPa


EDIT: 23:19 - 12,9ºC


----------



## João Soares (27 Mai 2008 às 23:22)

Extremos de hoje:

Minima: *13.5ºC*
Maxima: *20.9ºC*

Por agora, o ceu esta a ficar nublado, 
temp: *16.0ºC*
Hum: *71%*
Pressao: *1013.9hPa*

Hoje, por acaso so choveu de madrugada, e durante a tarde havia poucas nuvens no ceu


----------



## jose leça (27 Mai 2008 às 23:59)

Boa noite 

Extremos de hoje:

Tmax: 18,3ºC
Tmin:  12,6ºC

Sigo com 14,8ºC e 71%HR


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (28 Mai 2008 às 00:21)

Boas 

Extremos do Dia 27 de Maio 

Temp min 11.8 ºC
Temp max 16.9 ºC

Dados do dia 27 de Maio

Temp actual 12.7 ºC
Pressao 1011.2 hPa
HR 85 % 
Precipitacao 2.4 mm
Vento media 15.7 Km\h Rajada max 56.2 Km\h (OSO)
Precipitacao Acumulada 38.6 mm


----------



## Rog (28 Mai 2008 às 00:30)




----------



## Rog (28 Mai 2008 às 00:31)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 13,8ºC
98%HR
1021hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## Vince (28 Mai 2008 às 00:52)

Registo actual:

Céu limpo
Pressão: 8,5mb
Vento: 20km/h NE

Extremos de hoje:

Temperatura máxima: -30ºC
Temperatura mínima: -80ºC




























O homem já tem a primeira estação meteorológica a reportar a partir de .... Marte. 






http://www.space.gc.ca/asc/eng/exploration/phoenix_weather1.asp
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/astronomia/sonda-phoenix-missao-em-marte-2225-new-post.html


----------



## AnDré (28 Mai 2008 às 01:09)

Vince disse:


> O homem já tem a primeira estação meteorológica a reportar a partir de .... Marte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FANTÁSTICO!

Qual é mesmo a localização da estação? São os 68ºNorth e os 234ºE aquando a sua aterragem, ou entretanto moveu-se?

Eu aqui com 12,9ºC até fiquei com calor..


----------



## Fil (28 Mai 2008 às 01:36)

Pensei que fizesse mais frio a essa latitude num planeta que está mais longe do sol que a Terra, talvez seja por estarmos próximos do solstício de verão. Para a estação meteorológica ter custado 37 milhões de doláres, bem que podia dar valores decimais 

Por aqui neste dia não ocorreu nada de especial, enquanto Portugal se enche de chuva aqui só vemos nuvens... 

A máxima foi de 17,4ºC e a mínima de 8,6ºC. No dia anterior a máxima foi de apenas 10,7ºC e 2,6 mm de precipitação.

Neste momento tenho 10,0ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Mai 2008 às 02:49)

Fil disse:


> Pensei que fizesse mais frio a essa latitude num planeta que está mais longe do sol que a Terra, talvez seja por estarmos próximos do solstício de verão. Para a estação meteorológica ter custado 37 milhões de doláres, bem que podia dar valores decimais ...



Concordo...
Esses  valores (decimais) , colocariam mais veracidade .
37 milhões justificariam...
Oh prá nós ,com estas subtis exigências...

É fantástico termos já o nosso enviado especial a Marte, 
a participar no nosso forum...
Analisaremos à minúncia os seus registos.
...
Por aqui,no enésimo dia de céu nublado,
(já não me lembro de um dia de céu limpo),
houve pausa na chuva.
Mas a máxima continuou baixa (18.3º) e com vento .
Inferior a Akureyri e Egilsstadir, na Islândia ,uma ilha perdida 
no meio do Atlântico Norte a uns frígidos 65º de longitude N, mas 
que registaram hoje 19º/20º , aliás ,  pelo 3º dia consecutivo e sem vento significativo.
Foi  hoje mais agradável estar no litoral norte islandês do que estar no (litoral norte) português...


----------



## Thomar (28 Mai 2008 às 07:31)

AnDré disse:


> Olá *Thomar*, só um pequeno parênteses.
> Como o IM apresenta as horas em UTC, as 20h deles são as nossas 21horas
> 
> Por aqui sigo com 13,9ºC
> Céu nublado, e vento fraco de NO.



Obrigado, esse pormenor tinha-me escapado!


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mai 2008 às 08:05)

Uau!!! Fantástico! Uma estação meteorológica em Marte...... Espectacular... porque é que nunca pensaria que levariam uma estação?... que estranho... nunca me tinha passado pela cabeça...



Aqui a mínima foi de 12,2ºC pelas 01:31

Neste momento tenho 14,8ºC
Humidade a 79%
Pressão a 1013 hPa

Uma grande nuvem por cima de mim... mas não chove...
Não choveu nada que fosse acusado, durante toda a noite, pelo que estou a 00...


----------



## ecobcg (28 Mai 2008 às 09:23)

Bom dia,

Surpreendentemente, a minima desta noite foi de 15,4ºC. Pensei que estivesse mais fresquinho...

Hoje o céu está pouco nublado, vento fraco e sem aspecto de que vá chuver novamente...


----------



## vitamos (28 Mai 2008 às 09:32)

Bom dia!


Extremos de ontem:

Tmin  *14,4ºC*
Tmax   *19,3ºC*

Hoje mínima matinal de *14,2ºC*, pressão em *1013hPa*. O céu encontra-se pouco nublado e o vento está praticamente nulo. 

Estreia em 2050 o site MeteoMarte.unv! Montem já o vosso posto de observação e comprem uma estação que resista ao frio! Vivam num planeta tranquilo cheio de espaços de lazer, e muito seguro  De qualquer forma se sentirem inseguros podem sempre aprender uma qualquer ARTE MARCIANA! (e depois deste trocadilho lentamente me retiro pela porta dos fundos  )


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Mai 2008 às 09:57)

nimboestrato disse:


> .
> Inferior a Akureyri e Egilsstadir, na Islândia ,uma ilha perdida
> no meio do Atlântico Norte a uns frígidos 65º de longitude N...



Ups...
Enganei-me...
claro que queria dizer Latitude N...
Peço desculpa...era o adiantado da hora...


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mai 2008 às 11:51)

Estou com 17,4ºC
Humidade a 63%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 10,4 km/h...

Não choveu mais...


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2008 às 12:56)

Boas
Por aqui a mínima foi um pouco mais quente que em Marte  13,1ºC
Agora céu a ficar mais nublado por a chuva já se vai aproximando para o fim da tarde e noite  20ºC, 41%HR, 1014hpa, 4,3km/h


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mai 2008 às 13:10)

Agora o céu está totalmente encoberto por altoestratus... e muito nublado por cumulus...

Temperatura nos 17,8ºC


----------



## Rog (28 Mai 2008 às 14:58)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 18,4ºC
71%HR
1020hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## Kraliv (28 Mai 2008 às 15:25)

Boas...


Hoje ainda NÂO choveu por cá 


Registos às 15.00h:

Temp. 18,8ºC
Humid. 59%
Pressão 1016hPa
Vento 13,3 W




Tmin. 7,9ºC
Tmáx. 19,4ºC


----------



## AnDré (28 Mai 2008 às 15:53)

Boa tarde pessoal!

Por aqui hoje, também ainda não choveu. Mas não deverá tardar muito, não é verdade?! 

O céu por aqui mantem-se totalmente coberto por altostratos e por vários cúmulos que vêm de OSO.
O vento está fraco de OSO.

A temperatura por agora está nos 19,0ºC
Hoje a minima foi de 12,4ºC.


----------



## mocha (28 Mai 2008 às 16:12)

boa tarde pessoal, por aqui ceu muito nublado e uns confortaveis 20ºC


----------



## HotSpot (28 Mai 2008 às 16:31)

Máximo Hoje:  22.6 ºC (13:09)
Mínimo Hoje:  11.3 ºC (04:32) 

As temperaturas nos últimos dias, mais grau, menos grau, andam sempre perto destes valores.

Céu muito nublado a prometer chuva fraca para mais logo.


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2008 às 18:10)

Tempo cada vez mais nublado a máxima foi de 20,5ºC
Agora 17,7ºC, 79%HR, 1014hpa


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mai 2008 às 18:29)

Aqui pingou, mas nem sequer molhou a estrada... nada acumulado até ao momento...

Até agora a máxima foi de 18,3ºC ás 13:29

Neste momento 16,1ºC
Humidade a 75%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 11,8 km/h


HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 12,2ºC (01:31)
MÁXIMA: 18,3ºC (13:29)

PRECIPITAÇÃO: 0,0mm (prai 0,04mm...), mas parece que ja não falta muito para ter alguma coisa de jeito...


----------



## Mago (28 Mai 2008 às 18:34)

Por aqui 13,5ºC
ceu muito nublado


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Mai 2008 às 19:44)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui hoje o dia até agora teve sempre nublado com abertas,e o vento esteve fraco de oeste.

Por agora o tempo está na mesma

Temperatura máxima de hoje dia 28 de maio:23.8ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (28 Mai 2008 às 20:39)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min....................................12.5º
T máx...................................17.4º

H min...................................48%
H máx..................................83%

Pressão actual......................1011 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mai 2008 às 20:46)

Aqui o céu está muito escuro... encoberto quer por nuvens altas como por nuvens baixas... mas nada de chuva, até agora...

Estou com 15,1ºC
Humidade a 81%
Pressão a 1013 hPa

Vento com rajadas algo fortes!


----------



## Fantkboy (28 Mai 2008 às 21:08)

Boa Noite pessoal!!! Alguem me sabe dizer até quando vamos ter este tempo de chove/não chove?!  Obrigado!


----------



## Dan (28 Mai 2008 às 21:18)

Chuva fraca e 11,9ºC.

Extremos do dia: 8,2ºC / 16,0ºC


----------



## mocha (28 Mai 2008 às 22:08)

boa noite a todos acabou de chover por aqui, ate amanha


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mai 2008 às 22:09)

E volta a chover! Chovia molha tolos até á cerca de 1 hora para cá (isto á cerca de 15 minutos...), mas agora chove fraco/moderado...

Levo então 1,5mm desde as 00h...

Temperatura nos 14,3ºC
Humidade a 91%
Pressão a 1014 hPa



Parece que lá para a zona a sul de Coimbra... Pombal, Soure, Penela, etc... deve estar a cair bem!


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mai 2008 às 22:15)

ESTREMOZ (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 9,2 ºC (02h47); Temperatura máxima - 19,5 ºC (15h03); Temperatura actual - 14,2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1014 hPa.

*Subida moderada da pressão atmosférica.*

ESTE MÊS: 
Temperatura mínima - 7,7 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima - 28,2 ºC (dia 6).
Precipitação acumulada = 76,8 mm; Precipitação no dia de ontem = 15,4 mm


----------



## diogo (28 Mai 2008 às 22:25)

Hoje tive máxima de 19.7ºC e mínima de 10.8ºC

AGORA: 14.1ºC , 91% HR , 1013.5 hPa , céu encoberto mas não chove.


----------



## AnDré (28 Mai 2008 às 22:28)

Boa noite pessoal.

Por aqui a chuva também vai caindo.
1,1mm de chuva em geral fraca que vai caindo. 
Temperatura nos 14,5ºC e 89% de humidade.


----------



## diogo (28 Mai 2008 às 22:29)

Fantkboy disse:


> Boa Noite pessoal!!! Alguem me sabe dizer até quando vamos ter este tempo de chove/não chove?!  Obrigado!



Pelos dados que temos actualmente na melhor das hipóteses até 2ª feira!


----------



## jose leça (28 Mai 2008 às 22:38)

Boa noite

Extremos de hoje:

Tmax: 20,1ºC
Tmin:  13,3ºC

Sigo com 13,8ºC e 92%HR


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2008 às 22:53)

Aqui já chove ...16,4ºC, 88%HR, 1014hpa, raj. max. 20,5km/h (22:53)


----------



## João Soares (28 Mai 2008 às 23:04)

Temp max: *21.1ºC*
Temp min: *14.3ºC*

Temp actual: *14.3ºC*
Hum: *84%*
Pressao: *1014.3hPa*
Tem chovido moderadamente desde as 19h, com algumas rajadas...


----------



## Rog (28 Mai 2008 às 23:05)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 16,6ºC
78%HR
1022hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mai 2008 às 23:14)

Levo *2,5mm* e neste momento chove moderado!

Temperatura nos 14,5ºC


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2008 às 23:18)

Aqui apenas chuvisca...bah nem vai dar para 1mm esperava mto mais entrou mais a norte entre leiria e Santarem 15,8ºC, 94%HR


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mai 2008 às 23:45)

Despeço-me hoje, com *4,0mm* de precipitação...

Temperatura nos 14,8ºC
Humidade a 95%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 1,0 km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Mai 2008 às 23:55)

Sigo com *13,6 ºC* e *2,0 mm* acumulados.


----------



## AnDré (28 Mai 2008 às 23:59)

A chuva está a cair com mais intensidade no litoral norte.
Das 20h às 21 UTC:
Viana do Castelo: 7,4mm
Porto: 4,6mm

Por aqui chuva fraca mas persistente e algum nevoeiro.
14,9ºC e 95% de humidade.

Precipitação acumulada hoje até às 23:59: *3,7mm*
E continua a facturar


----------



## Turista (29 Mai 2008 às 00:46)

Aqui pelo Cabo Carvoeiro, sigo com 15,5ºC / 1014 hPa. / 91% humidade

Tem estado a chover, mas a grande carga de água ocorreu entre as 22 e as 23h.

Extremos de ontem (dia 28)

Min- 15,3ºC
Max - 18,7ºC

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Rog (29 Mai 2008 às 00:50)




----------



## Rog (29 Mai 2008 às 00:50)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 15,9ºC
81%HR
1021hpa


----------



## AnDré (29 Mai 2008 às 01:12)

A chuva caiu bem nestes ultimos minutos.
Num total de 4,5mm desde as 0h.

Entretanto o vento já rodou para NO, e a temperatura que estava nos 15,4ºC já desceu para 14,6ºC, e continua a descer.

Neste momento, chuvisco fraco trazido pelo vento Noroeste.
Já não deve cair grande coisa.


----------



## Fil (29 Mai 2008 às 01:30)

Boas. Chove moderadamente neste momento, acumulados desde as 00h 2,7 mm e deve continuar em aumento. A temperatura actual é de 8,2ºC.

A mínima foi de 8,0ºC e a máxima de 14,8ºC.


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Mai 2008 às 05:39)

Bons dias:
-O dia vai nascendo,mais outro dia nublado,mais chover no molhado,mais solo encharcado.
Mais 18,1 mm desde as 10 h de ontem até agora.
E Maio , por aqui já contabiliza 147,2mm,
depois de Abril  ter arrecado quase  o triplo da média (180.6mm).
Quem fecha a torneira?


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mai 2008 às 08:08)

Bons dias!

Aqui ontem choveu forte nos ultimos minutos do dia... o que me fez ficoar, ontem com 5,0mm

Hoje, já levo 3,5mm de precipitação...

A temperatura mínima registada foi de 12,9ºC pelas 4:55
Neste momento tenho 14,9ºC
Humidade a 90%
Pressão a 1014 hPa

O sol espreita por entre cumulus congestus...


----------



## vitamos (29 Mai 2008 às 09:33)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *14,2ºC*
Tmax *20,9ºC*

A mínima desta noite foi registada perto das 0h30m (*14,7ºC*). A partir daí sempre a subir. Pressão em *1014hPa*. O céu apresenta-se muito nublado, mas o sol espreita a espaços!


----------



## AnDré (29 Mai 2008 às 09:38)

nimboestrato disse:


> depois de Abril  ter arrecado quase  o triplo da média (180.6mm).



Bom dia!

*nimboestrato,* acho que queria dizer quase o dobro, e não quase o triplo. 
O normal seria 111,8mm no mês de Abril.
E já agora para o mês de Maio e também para P.Rubras, o normal seria 88,6mm.


Por aqui o céu segue muito nublado, mas ainda não choveu mais.
Continuo nos 4,5mm desde as 0h.
A Tmin foi de 13,0ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mai 2008 às 09:39)

Bom dia,

A minima desta noite foi de 16,5ºC
Está a cair aquela chuva "molha parvos" e não se vislumbram melhoras....


----------



## HotSpot (29 Mai 2008 às 09:45)

Mínimo Hoje:  13.4 ºC (05:47) 

E a torneira continua aberta, mais 5,6 mm hoje.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Mai 2008 às 10:23)

Bom dia. Céu muito nublado e aguaceiros por aqui. 

Tmin - 14,1ºC Actual - 17,2ºC

Ontem

Tmin - 18,3ºC

Tmax - 23ºC


----------



## vitamos (29 Mai 2008 às 10:28)

Por aqui o céu encobriu e chove moderado nesta altura


----------



## Kraliv (29 Mai 2008 às 10:41)

Boas,


Esqueci-me dos valores em casa 


O único que fixei foi o da precipitação...tinha lá registado 2,5mm desde as 0.00h


----------



## vitamos (29 Mai 2008 às 10:50)

Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 
> Esqueci-me dos valores em casa



Acontece...  Não me digas que és mais um que vai com o caderninho no bolso (e ás vezes na mão!  ) para o emprego?! 

Parou de chover e o céu volta a apresentar generosas abertas


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Mai 2008 às 11:01)

AnDré disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> *nimboestrato,* acho que queria dizer quase o dobro, e não quase o triplo.
> O normal seria 111,8mm no mês de Abril.
> E já agora para o mês de Maio e também para P.Rubras, o normal seria 88,6mm.



Eu estou a orientar-me pelos dados que no livro do Costa Alves "Mudam os ventos, mudam os temos -pag.55" estão lá transcritos:
Assim: Para Abril, 86mm e para Maio 64mm = 150mm.
Já estão contabilizados cerca de 330 mm .
Assim sendo ,obrigado pela correção  porque de facto , para o triplo ainda faltam mais de 100mm mas o dobro já terá sido bem ultrapassado segundo os dados do livro.
Entretanto, mais um aguaceiro moderado acabadinho de cair.


----------



## diogo (29 Mai 2008 às 11:14)

Hoje tive mínima de 12.3ºC nos dois sensores! Isto é que é precisão
Já os tenho dentro da caixa de madeira, como aconselhou o Daniel
O que difere são os valores da humidade

Actualização 11:19:
Agora sigo com 18.7ºC , 86% HR , 1014 hPa , céu muito nublado , vento fraco.
Máxima até agora - 18.7ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Mai 2008 às 12:39)

Boas
Aqui a mínima foi de 14,2ºC foi um inicio de madrugada com muita chuva que rendeu desde as 0h 11,6mm 
Agora céu muito nublado como sempre  : 19,5ºC, 62%HR, 1015hpa


----------



## Vince (29 Mai 2008 às 12:46)

nimboestrato disse:


> Eu estou a orientar-me pelos dados que no livro do Costa Alves "Mudam os ventos, mudam os temos -pag.55" estão lá transcritos:
> Assim: Para Abril, 86mm e para Maio 64mm = 150mm.
> Já estão contabilizados cerca de 330 mm .
> Assim sendo ,obrigado pela correção  porque de facto , para o triplo ainda faltam mais de 100mm mas o dobro já terá sido bem ultrapassado segundo os dados do livro.



Respondi-lhe no tópico do Clima de Portugal:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climat...lima-de-portugal-2008-a-1810-8.html#post73597


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mai 2008 às 13:52)

Aqui estou com 18,3ºC
Humidade a 61%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a *14,7 km/h*

Não choveu mais...... pelo que continuo com 3,5mm hoje...


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mai 2008 às 15:02)

Estou com 19,0ºC
Humidade a 60%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 5,4 km/h

Os cumulus e os cirrus mantêm o sol escondido e o céu muito nublado...



Ultima imagem de satélite...


----------



## João Soares (29 Mai 2008 às 15:25)

Esta a chover, desde as 11horas, ja enerva
Temp actual: *17.9ºC*. hum: *78%* e pressao: *1017.2hPa*

Temp minima: *19.0ºC*
Temp maxima: *14.3ºC*


----------



## BARROS (29 Mai 2008 às 15:38)

Aqui em são paulo, depois de 26 dias, uma frente fria promete chuva forte para esta tarde. De fato o céu agora já está carregadíssimo, bem diferente de ontem, quando não viamos uma nuvem no céu sequer.


----------



## Rog (29 Mai 2008 às 15:58)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui depois de uma manhã de sol, por agora chove moderadamente
17,2ºC
91%HR
1021hpa


----------



## albertosantos (29 Mai 2008 às 16:27)

Boa tarde
Por aqui também vai chovendo, e por vezes com alguma intensidade!
Temperatura: 15.2ºc
Humidade: 86%
Pressão: 1015.0hpa
Um abraço


----------



## Dan (29 Mai 2008 às 17:16)

13,2ºC e chuva moderada. 

Extremos de hoje: 8,2ºC / 16,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mai 2008 às 17:17)

Aqui esotu com 19,3ºC

O céu está praticamente encoberto, e com nuvens escuras, mas nada de chuva...

A máxima até ao momento foi de *20,6ºC*


----------



## Mago (29 Mai 2008 às 19:08)

E o calor nunca mais chega .... por aqui agora 11,5ºC
precipitação desde as 00h00 ( 5mm)


----------



## Rog (29 Mai 2008 às 19:30)

Boa tarde
Por aqui ceu nublado
10,8mm
15,6ºC
90%HR
1020hpa

Pedia aos membros que indicassem a precipitação acumulada desde 1 de Janeiro deste ano até ao momento, para fazer um ponto de situação...

Desde 1 Janeiro até ao dia de hoje no meu posto de observação conto com um total de 627,9mm.


----------



## AnDré (29 Mai 2008 às 19:55)

Rog disse:


> Pedia aos membros que indicassem a precipitação acumulada desde 1 de Janeiro deste ano até ao momento, para fazer um ponto de situação...



Só comprei o pluviometro a 12 de Janeiro, e foi no inicio do mês que caiu praticamente toda a precipitação desse mês. E em Abril tenho uma falha de 48h...

Bem, dados de hoje até ao momento:
Tmin:13,0ºC
Tmáx: 20,5ºC
Precipitação: 4,5mm


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mai 2008 às 19:55)

Aqui estou com 16,3ºC

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 12,9ºC (04:55)
MÁXIMA: 20,6ºC (16:26)

PRECIPITAÇÃO (até ao momento): 3,5mm



*ANO 2008 - Precipitação - 526,8mm*


----------



## henriquesillva (29 Mai 2008 às 20:50)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min..............................13.1º
T máx.............................16.1º

H min..............................70%
H máx.............................92%

Pressão actual..................1014 hPa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Mai 2008 às 21:19)

Boa Noite a todos

Hoje por estas zonas o céu apresentou-se nublado com abertas a partir da tarde.
Neste momento o céu está nublado por nuvens altas.

Temperatura máxima de hoje 29 de maio de 2008:23ºC

um abraço


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Mai 2008 às 21:30)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado de manhã com chuva fraca e com algumas nuvens de tarde, quando fui esta tarde a Ayamonte (Espanha) na Via do Infante encontrei uma nuvem mesmo estranha, escura mesmo escura, não pingou nem uma pinga, mas o seu aspecto resultou em comentários das pessoas que iam comigo a nuvem enrolava em si própria e queria construir algo como um funil, não tinha máquina na altura 

Máxima: 21.4ºC
mínima: 15.8ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm

Precipitação: 272 mm


----------



## miguel (29 Mai 2008 às 22:04)

Por aqui a máxima foi de 22,3ºC um dia até agradavel...imaginem aquela chuva da madrugada que rendeu 11,6mm durante o dia...
Agora:
16,4ºC
73%HR
1015hpa

Rog eu só tenho estação desde Fevereiro mas de todas as formas desde Fevereiro até ao dia de hoje vou com 505,7mm...


----------



## jose leça (29 Mai 2008 às 22:55)

Boa noite

Extremos de hoje:

Tmax: 17,7ºC
Tmin:  13,5ºC


Do resto nem vale a pena falar. Em termos de pluviosidade devo andar nos 70% acima da média 61/90 cá na zona. Já chega!. 

Sigo com 14,4ºC e 92%HR.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mai 2008 às 23:19)

Despeço-me então por hoje, com 14,9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mai 2008 às 23:39)

ESTREMOZ (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 12,1 ºC (06h33); Temperatura actual - 13,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1015 hPa.



ESTE MÊS: 
Temperatura mínima - 7,7 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima - 28,2 ºC (dia 6).
Precipitação acumulada = 76,9 mm; Precipitação no dia de ontem = 0,1 mm


----------



## Rog (30 Mai 2008 às 00:31)

Errata: O valor total desde 1 de Janeiro até ao dia 29 de Maio na estação de "Oeiras (fsl)" é de 397,2mm. O valor acima indicado nesta estação corresponde ao ano hidrológico - desde 1 de Outubro 2007.


----------



## Rog (30 Mai 2008 às 00:32)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 14,9ºC
ceu nublado
1022hpa
84%HR


----------



## AnDré (30 Mai 2008 às 07:36)

Bom dia pessoal!

Por aqui céu muito nublado, mas ainda nada de chuva.
A temperatura está agora nos 14,7ºC.

A minima foi de 13,7ºC.


*Rog*, na tabela da precipitação (1 de Janeiro a 29 de Maio), os valores da Chamusca- Santarém e da Trofa - Porto, não reflectem o periodo de 1 de Janeiro a 29 de Maio, pois não? É que estou a achar que são valores baixos para as regiões que são.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mai 2008 às 08:06)

Bom dia!

Aqui acordei com 13,4ºC de mínima, pelas 5:56

Neste momento tenho 14,8ºC
Humidade a 86%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento... fraquinho...


Hoje, nada de chuva...


----------



## vitamos (30 Mai 2008 às 09:31)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *14,7ºC*
Tmax *21,4ºC*

Hoje mínima matinal de *15,6ºC*. A pressão está em *1015hPa.* O sol espreita entre as nuvens e já cairam alguns aguaceiros com estas condições! ainda há pouco perante um sol radiante, uma pontinha de uma nuvem pingou bem!


----------



## ecobcg (30 Mai 2008 às 09:32)

Bom dia,

A minima desta noite foi de 16,6ºC.
O dia começou com o céu limpo, mas agora já passou a NUBLADO e com aspecto que vai chover...


----------



## Kraliv (30 Mai 2008 às 09:40)

Boas,


Ontem: 
Tm. 11,5ºC
TM. 22,0ºC
Prec. 3,5mm



Registo das 09.00:

Temp. 13,6ºC
Humid. 86%
Pressão 1013hPa
Vento 5,0km/h WSW


Temperatura actual, 16,1ºC e céu cinzento com abertas


----------



## Gato Preto (30 Mai 2008 às 11:23)

Bom dia a todos,

Aqui estou eu a estrear-me no envio de temperaturas.

A mínima desta madrugada foi de 15,8ºC.

Neste momento (trabalho - Linda-a-Velha) o céu está alternando entre muito nublado e boas abertas. Ás 9h apanhei uma molha.

Nunca mais chega o calor!...


----------



## Luis França (30 Mai 2008 às 12:00)

Apesar de neste domingo, dia 1 de Junho, se iniciar o Verão climático, os (as)  modelos continuam a desfilar na "passerele" a Colecção Outono/Primavera...

[Quem foi o membro que em Abril previu que iríamos ter um Maio destes? Estava absolutamente certo, pois confirmou-se essa "visão".] 

Continuem a sonhar e a jogar barro à parede; não ponham as mãos no fogo porque ainda se faz um churrasco....

E, contudo, a imagem gráfica deste fórum continua na onda do frigorífico. Não podia estar mais correcta! Apesar das queixas e lamúrias que grassam por cá...

Como diz a sabedoria popular: Rir faz bem à saúde e ao coração!


----------



## Vince (30 Mai 2008 às 12:12)

Luis França disse:


> [Quem foi o membro que em Abril previu que iríamos ter um Maio destes? Estava absolutamente certo, pois confirmou-se essa "visão".]




Não me recordo, terá sido o membro que previa nevões em Bragança em determinado fim de semana. Ou a idade do gelo desde há uns anos ? Ou seria o membro que previa neve de norte a sul este Inverno ? Ou quem sabe se não terá sido o professor Bambo ? Será ele membro do forum ?






Por acaso a partir de agora será dificil termos mais previsões dele pois parece que a PJ anda em cima do Professor Bambo. Mas ainda temos o professor Karamba para nos ajudar.



Luis França disse:


> Como diz a sabedoria popular: Rir faz bem à saúde e ao coração!



Nem mais !! E agora se não te importas vou buscar o limpa neves que tenho que conseguir abrir caminho entre 3 metros de neve para conseguir chegar ao restaurante para almoçar


----------



## miguel (30 Mai 2008 às 12:23)

Aqui a mínima foi de 14,6ºC...
Agora céu mesmo muito escuro e já vai pingando, 17,9ºC, 70%HR, 1014hpa, raj.max.19,8km/h...o céu mete medo parece que vai cair um diluvio para quem não sabe


----------



## Luis França (30 Mai 2008 às 12:24)

Vince disse:


> Não me recordo, terá sido o membro que previa nevões em Bragança em determinado fim de semana. Ou a idade do gelo desde há uns anos ? Ou seria o membro que previa neve de norte a sul este Inverno ? Ou quem sabe se não terá sido o professor Bambo ? Será ele membro do forum ?



Já vi que aqui não há meio termo e, pelos vistos, já nos esquecemos de ler nas entrelinhas. A tendência estava lá: frescote!!

Mas aqui, neste lugar, ou 8 ou 80!!  

Enfim, felizmente, há muitas opiniões "politicamente correctas".  

Simplexes...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Mai 2008 às 12:26)

Vince disse:


> Não me recordo, terá sido o membro que previa nevões em Bragança em determinado fim de semana. Ou a idade do gelo desde há uns anos ? Ou seria o membro que previa neve de norte a sul este Inverno ? Ou quem sabe se não terá sido o professor Bambo ? Será ele membro do forum ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Ó Bambo manda la vir calor para irmos á praia!!!

Este tempinho no Algarve anda-me a prejudicar gravemente, pois os camons não me compram casa nenhuma por causa do tempo que tem feito...parece que estou em Londres tal como ontem...

Hoje o sol ja espreita entre os cumulos mas a temp_ar essa esta em baixo de forma 20ºC, e ventinho NW fresco...

Ja rabusquei nas minhas memorias e nao me lembro de um Maio assim... ''Foi um Maio da idade do Gelo'' mas sem ele... extremamente fresco e chuvoso...

a ver como isto se comporta a partir da proxima semana.. pois promete um calorzinho!! a ver vamos

 BAMBO!!!


----------



## Vince (30 Mai 2008 às 12:27)

Luis França disse:


> O pior cego é aquele que não quer ver!! Ou faz de conta que não vê...



Eu vejo isto:










Tendências há muitas. Mas há quem faça a festa quando está em plena tendência dos seus amores. Depois metem a viola no caso, desaparecem ou calam-se durante meses enquanto a tendência do agrado foi de férias. Passado uns meses lá volta o gráfico ao azul, e lá regressam, tiram a viola e tocam a música do costume, para tudo se voltar a repetir novamente, indefinidamente. Sempre assim. Monótono. Muito Monótono.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mai 2008 às 12:31)

Eu já não digo é nada só peço calor  para tirar o mofo das t-shirts.

Estou com 19.4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (30 Mai 2008 às 12:44)

Boa tarde pessoal!

Por aqui o sol vai brilhando, depois de uma manhã com bastantes nuvens e um aguaceiro, que apesar de ter molhado a estrada, não foi contabilizado.
Hoje estou com 0,0mm.

Quanto a temperatura estou agora com 19,3ºC.
O vento sopra fraco de noroeste.

Está um dia "bonito" de primavera, com cumulus bem interessantes!


----------



## squidward (30 Mai 2008 às 12:45)

por aqui choveu bem e inclusivé algum granizo á mistura


----------



## vitamos (30 Mai 2008 às 12:48)

squidward disse:


> por aqui choveu bem e inclusivé algum granizo á mistura



Ora aqui não chove bem, mas está por mais esquesito! O céu para oeste está a ficar bem escuro, e por cima de mim nuvens altas aparentemente inofensivas, tal como de manhã, vão soltando água! O vento à coisa de 5 min soprava moderado com algumas rajadas já significativas... que virá aí??


----------



## miguel (30 Mai 2008 às 13:32)

aqui acabou de cair um aguaceiro de 20 minutos mas não registei 1mm bah...a parte mais activa passou a Este e tinha aspecto de ter trovoada e pelo radar poderia ter mesmo...e passou tão pertinho!! não ouvi nem vi nada...


----------



## vitamos (30 Mai 2008 às 13:35)

Por aqui céu muito bublado e continua a pingar...

E agora... Lisboa cá vou eu


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mai 2008 às 13:36)

Aqui caiu uma aguaceiro pelas 09:00 que fez com que hoje, leve *1,0mm*


Passaram grandes cumulonimbus a Este... era uma visão fantástica, mas estava na escola...


Agora estou com 18,4ºC
Humidade a 61%
Pressão a 1013 hPa

Vento fraco (6,1 km/h)


----------



## Vince (30 Mai 2008 às 13:41)

miguel disse:


> aqui acabou de cair um aguaceiro de 20 minutos mas não registei 1mm bah...a parte mais activa passou a Este e tinha aspecto de ter trovoada e pelo radar poderia ter mesmo...e passou tão pertinho!! não ouvi nem vi nada...



É a vantagem da localização de Setubal, que o restante litoral ocidental está a ver navios.


----------



## *Marta* (30 Mai 2008 às 15:28)

Eu estou fula.
Passei a semana toda na Guarda a rezar para que o tempo tivesse algum interesse e logo hoje que me ausento por umas míseras 4 horas para Trancoso, acabo de saber que na Guarda está a cair um aguaceiro daqueles que fazer correr rios na rua e que a trovoada também anda por lá. Haja sorte!


----------



## miguel (30 Mai 2008 às 15:29)

Aqui está assim a Este...


----------



## Turista (30 Mai 2008 às 16:04)

Sigo com 19,3ºC / 65% humidade / 1015 hPa.

O dia está solarengo, nada de chuva.

Mínima de hoje - 15,4ºC

Abraços!


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mai 2008 às 16:14)

Boas fotos Miguel...

Aqui o sol predomina, embora muitos cumulus preencham o céu...

Estou com 20,1ºC
Vento a 11,8 km/h


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mai 2008 às 17:20)

Devido á intensificação da neblusidade e do vento... a temperatura desceu aos 18,5ºC... mas agora vou com 18,9ºC

Humidade a 58%
Pressão a 1013 hPa

Vento... quase sempre acima de 10 km/h


Ultima imagem de satélite...


----------



## Dan (30 Mai 2008 às 17:21)

Alguma precipitação para os lados de Espanha, mas por aqui 17,8ºC e sol.





Extremos de hoje: 9,7ºC / 18,5ºC


----------



## AnDré (30 Mai 2008 às 17:31)

*Marta* disse:


> Eu estou fula.
> Passei a semana toda na Guarda a rezar para que o tempo tivesse algum interesse e logo hoje que me ausento por umas míseras 4 horas para Trancoso, acabo de saber que na Guarda está a cair um aguaceiro daqueles que fazer correr rios na rua e que a trovoada também anda por lá. Haja sorte!



Segundo o IM, das 14h às 15h UTC caíram 18,3mm na cidade da Guarda.
Deu-lhe bem!

Por aqui muitas nuvens, mas nada de chuva.
O vento mantenm-se fraco a moderado de NO.
Hoje a máxima foi de 20,4ºC.


----------



## zemike (30 Mai 2008 às 17:38)

AnDré disse:


> Bom dia pessoal!
> 
> Por aqui céu muito nublado, mas ainda nada de chuva.
> A temperatura está agora nos 14,7ºC.
> ...



Boas a todos

No caso dos valores da minha estação, Chamusca-Santarém, são referentes apenas aos meses de Fevereiro, Março, Abril e Maio. De referir tambem que tive alguns problemas com a estação durante estes meses precisamente em dias de chuva, não sendo esta contabilizada.


----------



## Mago (30 Mai 2008 às 18:01)

Céu muito nublado na iminencia de trovoada
temperatura em 14,5ºC
1014hpa
60% h.r


----------



## HotSpot (30 Mai 2008 às 18:20)

Máximo Hoje:  21.9 ºC (16:12) 
Mínimo Hoje:  13.3 ºC (02:48) 


Mais do mesmo mas hoje sem precipitação


----------



## vitamos (30 Mai 2008 às 18:25)

Boa tarde!

Já por Lisboa, céu pouco nublado. Pelo caminho muito pouca chuva e zero de trovoadas... isto está fraquinho


----------



## miguel (30 Mai 2008 às 18:39)

Aqui a máxima foi de 21,0ºC
Agora 18,9ºC, 54%HR, 1011,7hpa e uma formação linda a Este de mim...já meto foto porque parece estar a crescer ainda


----------



## albertosantos (30 Mai 2008 às 18:46)

Boa tarde, pela zona de St. Maria da Feira, céu pouco nublado na direcção do mar (Espinho), céu muito nublado para a zona interior (Serra de Montemuro e Serra da Freita).
Às 18h45m
Temperatura: 20.3ºc
Humidade: 62%
Pressão: 1011.2hpa
Um abraço


----------



## MSantos (30 Mai 2008 às 18:55)

Boa tarde
Algumas nuvens bastante interessantes povoam o céu de Bragança será que vamos ter festa
À cerca de 1 hora vi apartir do Castelo nuvens de trovoada aproximadamente a Este e ouvi tambem alguns trovões muito distantes, provavelmente já em Espanha.


----------



## vitamos (30 Mai 2008 às 19:01)

Alerta amarelo para trovoada e aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e trovoada nos distritos de Bragança e Guarda!


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mai 2008 às 19:03)

Por aqui a máxima foi de 20,6ºC

Neste momento estou com 18,4ºC
Humidade a 64%
Pressão a *1012 hPa *


Agora, estamos assim...
A ver se fico com mais de 1,0mm hoje...


----------



## Brunomc (30 Mai 2008 às 19:03)

ola boa tarde..

hoje o dia aqui tem sido de alguns aguaceiros moderados ...mas nada de trovoadas..agora tá ceu muito nublado com algumas abertas

vi no radar do meteo agora muita precipitação a Oeste do Algarve as 17h..será que vai chover alguma coisa no Algarve?? parece-me uns aguaceiros moderados..


----------



## Brunomc (30 Mai 2008 às 19:05)

Gilmet por essa imagem de satélite parece que vamos ter alguma chuva a partir das 20h..


----------



## miguel (30 Mai 2008 às 19:13)

Vou postar as fotos do desenvolvimento da Célula... :up:

Aqui estava no inicio:







Aqui bem maior: 







Reparem no crescimento em cima!lindo:







Mais uma:







Em meia hora no máximo...


----------



## Dan (30 Mai 2008 às 19:15)

Grande monstro


----------



## Dan (30 Mai 2008 às 19:16)

Por aqui caíram apenas umas gotas, mas ainda apareceu o arco-íris.




Entretanto já atingi uma nova máxima (19,3ºC).

Extremos de hoje: 9,7ºC / 19,3ºC


----------



## MSantos (30 Mai 2008 às 19:21)

Na zona sul de Bragança começou à pouco a cair um aguaceiro fraco, que ainda dura neste momento.


----------



## vitamos (30 Mai 2008 às 19:42)

Avisto neste momento a sul uma nuvem bem escura... Como estou na parte Norte de Lisboa, tudo muito calmo por enquanto... e se calhar por toda a noite!


----------



## MSantos (30 Mai 2008 às 19:49)

MSantos disse:


> Na zona sul de Bragança começou à pouco a cair um aguaceiro fraco, que ainda dura neste momento.



Afinal o aguaceiro não era nada fraco, antes pelo contrario ainda está a chover e até já caiu algum granizo. Mas curiosamente está sol  E está tambem um belo arco-íris


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mai 2008 às 19:57)

ESTREMOZ (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 11,3 ºC (06h25); Temperatura máxima - 20,9 ºC; Temperatura actual - 14,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1012 hPa.

*Céu nublado com aguaceiros raros e muito dispersos.*

*Aguaceiros e trovoadas durante as próximas horas no interior norte e centro.*

ESTE MÊS: 
Temperatura mínima - 7,7 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima - 28,2 ºC (dia 6).
Precipitação acumulada = 84,7 mm; Precipitação no dia de ontem = 7,8 mm


----------



## Dan (30 Mai 2008 às 20:05)

Aqui também choveu alguma coisa, mas provavelmente o principal ainda está para vir. Nuvens muito negras avançam de Espanha.


----------



## *Marta* (30 Mai 2008 às 20:30)

Como eu entendo pouco de imagens de satélite... acham que a Guarda está correctamente em alerta amarelo? O que é que é esperam que aconteça?
Pelo sim pelo não, vou carregar as pilhas da máquina


----------



## vitamos (30 Mai 2008 às 20:38)

*Marta* disse:


> Como eu entendo pouco de imagens de satélite... acham que a Guarda está correctamente em alerta amarelo? O que é que é esperam que aconteça?
> Pelo sim pelo não, vou carregar as pilhas da máquina



A Guarda está correctamente em alerta amarelo uma vez que o alerta diz respeito ao Distrito da Guarda! A animação está mais junto à fronteira, mas é possível que algo ainda aconteça por aí...

Mas dá-me a ideia que a convectividade está agora a diminuir... anyway, tem a maquina por perto!


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mai 2008 às 21:06)

Bom, por aqui, mais um dia igual aos anteriores cai um aguaceiro aqui e outro na horta do vizinho , em Tavira a 20 kms choveu esta tarde 5 mm e em Olhão nem pinga.

Máxima: 21.1ºC
mínima: 14.7ºC

Em relação a este Maio atípico, é o Maio mais chuvoso desde de 2001, em relação às temperaturas é o Maio mais frio desde de 1993, por isso, um mês estranho para quem nos últimos anos assistiu a um Maio quente, mas não inédito.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (30 Mai 2008 às 21:12)

Boa Tarde !!!!

Por aqui ainda chuveu 1.4 mm

Temp min 13.7 ºC
Temp max 18.7 ºC
Temp actual 14.5 ºC
Precipitacao anual ate ao momento 402.6 mm

Ate logo !!!!


----------



## henriquesillva (30 Mai 2008 às 21:29)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min.................................13.0º
T máx................................19.0º

H min.................................49%
H máx................................90%

Pressão actual....................1013 hPa


----------



## jose leça (30 Mai 2008 às 21:41)

Boa noite a todos

Extremos de hoje

Tmax: 19,8ºC
Tmin:  13,5ºC

Ele é a crise do petroil, é a crise do calor que nunca mais chega, é a crise da chuba que nunca mais pára, mas que é isto?

Desculpem lá o desabafo de um tipo ansioso por um "churrasco de UV"

Saudações!


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mai 2008 às 22:03)

Ora aqui estamos com 14,8ºC

Passaram altocumulus... e alguns cumulus congestus... mas nada de chuva...

Umas fotos do por-do-sol de hoje:











HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 13,4ºC (05:56)
MÁXIMA: 20,6ºC (16:42)

PRECIPITAÇÃO: 1,0mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Mai 2008 às 22:14)

Boa Noite pessoal
Por aqui o céu esteve nublado, de manhã pingou, mas lá mais para o final da tarde caiu um aguaceiro moderadoestava eu na pesca,as nuvens é que já eram interessantes hoje.

Temperatura máxima de hoje 30 de maio de 2008: 21.6ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Mai 2008 às 22:19)

Boa noite! Depois de um dia de ausencia aqui estou eu de volta:

Tempo de Ontem:
Céu encoberto, e chuva fraca. 

Tmin - 14,1ºC

Tmax - 19,2ºC

Precipitação - 3,5mm

Hoje:

Pela manhã céu muito nublado e aguaceiros fracos, pela tarde céu geralmente pouco nublado.

Tmin - 16,7ºC

Tmax - 22,7ºC

Precipitação - 1 mm

Actual - Céu limpo 

T - 19,7ºC


----------



## Rog (30 Mai 2008 às 23:09)

AnDré disse:


> Bom dia pessoal!
> 
> Por aqui céu muito nublado, mas ainda nada de chuva.
> A temperatura está agora nos 14,7ºC.
> ...



Boas André
Os valores indicados estavam nas respectivas estações on-line dos membros. Ao rever o histórico de ambas as estações, vi que têm alguns dias desde o início do ano sem valores, o que acaba por influenciar no valor total de precipitação acumulada.

Outros dados: Na estação de Oeiras do FSL, o valor da precipitação acumulada é de 397,2mm, o valor indicado no ranking corresponde à precipitação acumulada desde o início do ano hidrológico - desde 1 de Outubro de 2007.


----------



## Rog (30 Mai 2008 às 23:10)

Por aqui no norte da Madeira vou com 16,4ºC
79%HR
1021hpa


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mai 2008 às 23:14)

Aqui estou prestes a bater a minima do dia, com 13,6ºC no momento...


----------



## João Soares (30 Mai 2008 às 23:25)

Ontem a maxima foi de *19.0ºC*

Extremos de ontem:
Min: *23.1ºC*
Max: *15.0ºC*

Por agora, ceu nublado
Temp: *17.2ºC*
Hum: *69%*
Pressao: *1017.8hPa*


----------



## Rog (30 Mai 2008 às 23:31)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Ontem a maxima foi de *19.0ºC*
> 
> Extremos de ontem:
> Min: *23.1ºC*
> ...



Extremos de ontem ou de hoje (30 Maio)


----------



## AnDré (30 Mai 2008 às 23:50)

Rog disse:


> Boas André
> Os valores indicados estavam nas respectivas estações on-line dos membros. Ao rever o histórico de ambas as estações, vi que têm alguns dias desde o início do ano sem valores, o que acaba por influenciar no valor total de precipitação acumulada.
> 
> Outros dados: Na estação de Oeiras do FSL, o valor da precipitação acumulada é de 397,2mm, o valor indicado no ranking corresponde à precipitação acumulada desde o início do ano hidrológico - desde 1 de Outubro de 2007.



Ah, obrigado Rog!
E obrigado também zemike 
Fiquei esclarecido.


Bem, estremos de hoje:
Tmin:13,7ºC
Tmáx:20,4ºC
Precipitação:0,0mm (ao final de 10dias consecutivos com precipitação)

Por agora completamente estável nos 13,9ºC.
Ainda pensei que fosse bater a minima obtida de madrugada, mas tal não aconteceu.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mai 2008 às 23:56)

Estou com 13,3ºC... e tenho a nova mínima do dia...

Humidade a 86%
Pressão a 1014 hPa


----------



## Rog (31 Mai 2008 às 00:05)




----------



## nimboestrato (31 Mai 2008 às 03:33)

E ao fim de, sei lá quantas noites,a perder de vista mesmo,
uma, de céu limpo e sem brisa sequer.
Mas ainda assim, fresco, quase frio (11.6º) para a a altura do ano.
Dizem-nos da mudança.
Já fará falta...


----------



## vitamos (31 Mai 2008 às 10:40)

Bom dia!

Por Lisboa, céu muito nublado e um vento desagradável que não deixa o sol que espreita aquecer muito o ambiente...


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mai 2008 às 11:06)

Bom dia!

Aqui tive uma boa mínima, de *11,2ºC*, pelas 6:35

Neste momento tenho 17,1ºC
Humidade a 69%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
O vento, por vezes é fortinho...


Céu muito nublado por cumulus... deixando por vezes, o sol espreitar...

Durante a noite... 0,0mm


----------



## miguel (31 Mai 2008 às 11:34)

Bom dia por aqui a mínima foi 12,5ºC frescote!
Agora céu muito nublado por cumulos mas com boas abertas, 19ºC, 60%HR, 1015,1hpa, vento máx:7,9km/h


----------



## AnDré (31 Mai 2008 às 13:11)

Bom dia pessoal!

Por aqui céu nublado por cumulus e vento moderado de NNO.
O sol lá vai espreitando, mas o vento é fresquinho.
Hoje a minima foi de 12,0ºC.
A precipitação é 0,0mm, se bem que esta noite orvalhou bastante. De manhã estava tudo molhado!

Vim agora do monsanto (saída de campo de ecologia), e por lá, abrigado por entre as árvores, não se estava nada mal. Uma rede nas árvores e uma sardinhada, e ficava por lá o dia todo


----------



## miguel (31 Mai 2008 às 13:25)

Um dia nada mau! nuvens mas muito sol e temperatura de 21,5ºC, 55%HR, 1015hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## João Soares (31 Mai 2008 às 14:44)

Rog disse:


> Extremos de ontem ou de hoje (30 Maio)



Foi com  o sono.. queria dize de hoje...
obrigado pelo correcçao


----------



## Dan (31 Mai 2008 às 14:53)

10,9ºC, trovoada e chuva moderada.


----------



## Vince (31 Mai 2008 às 15:07)

Dan disse:


> 10,9ºC, trovoada e chuva moderada.



Alguma coisa de jeito a trovoada ? Parece interessante a célula de Bragança.

*14:45*


----------



## Dan (31 Mai 2008 às 15:21)

Vince disse:


> Alguma coisa de jeito a trovoada ? Parece interessante a célula de Bragança.



Os trovões ainda continuam, bem como a chuva, mas agora bem mais fraca.

Até agora, é a melhor trovoada do ano. É também a primeira ou segunda do ano


----------



## João Soares (31 Mai 2008 às 15:50)

Minima:*23.2ºc*
Maxima:*14.8ºC*

Por agora, ceu pouco nublado
Temp:*23.2ºC*
Hum:*65%*
Pressao:*1016.4hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mai 2008 às 16:06)

Aqui pela região de Lisboa, o sol predomina, embora o ceu também apresente muitos cumulus...

O vento é moderado..


----------



## *Marta* (31 Mai 2008 às 16:13)

Aqui na Guarda, o céu está a escurecer a uma velocidade estonteante... Era para ir à Espanha encher o depósito, mas parece-me que vai ficar para amanhã!!


----------



## *Marta* (31 Mai 2008 às 16:15)

Adenda: começou a chover!


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mai 2008 às 16:32)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Nuvens e muito sol. Temperatura a oscilar entre os 11 ºC e os 23 ºC.


----------



## miguel (31 Mai 2008 às 16:34)

Aqui a máxima de hoje foi de 23,5ºC faz tempo que não tinha um dia tão agradavel!agora é sempre a melhorar 
Agora:
22,6ºC
45%HR
1014,0hpa


----------



## ecobcg (31 Mai 2008 às 16:51)

Boa Tarde,
A minima desta noite foi de 15,2ºC
Por agora céu com boas abertas, 23ºC de Temperatura e um ventinho fraco.


----------



## Dan (31 Mai 2008 às 17:30)

Por aqui está novamente a começar a chover.

Extremos de hoje: 10,0ºC / 18,5ºC


----------



## AnDré (31 Mai 2008 às 18:50)

O IM colocou há pouco 4 distritos em Alerta Amarelo devido à possibilidade de  *Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada*. 
São eles: *Bragança*, *Viseu*, *Guarda* e *Castelo Branco*.
Este alerta vigora entre as 17h e as 21h59.





Pelas imagens de satélite, percebemos o porquê deste alerta:




Imagem da webcam de Trancoso:


----------



## MSantos (31 Mai 2008 às 18:58)

Boa tarde

A tarde de hoje tem sido interessante :
Neste momento não chove e o céu está nublado


----------



## João Soares (31 Mai 2008 às 19:16)

Max: *23.5ºC*

Começa a nublar, *20.7ºC* hum: *66%* e pressao: *1017.6hPa*


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mai 2008 às 19:49)

Registo de mau tempo e de granizo esta tarde em Vilar Formoso.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mai 2008 às 20:58)

... Foi forte, a descarga...

Aqui a tarde foi marcada por muitos cumulus e sol á mistura...
Para o interior, as nuvens eram mais escuras

Aqui, a máxima foi baixinha... com *20,1ºC* pelas 17:17

Neste momento 15,6ºC
Humidade a 84%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 12,8 km/h

O céu está encoberto, por cumulus...

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 11,2ºC (06:35)
MÁXIMA: 20,1ºC (17:17)


----------



## AnDré (31 Mai 2008 às 20:59)

Gerofil disse:


> Registo de mau tempo e de granizo esta tarde em Vilar Formoso.



Pelo depoimento e pelos comentários, parece ter sido mesmo uma grande descarga
Mas já agora só uma correcção. Esta ocorrência registou-se ontem e não hoje.
O autor do post é que postou já depois das 0h e então ficou no dia 31 de Maio.

Por fim, não pude deixar de dar um especial realce a esta situação caricata que o autor do blog chamou de:

*O improviso português
Cadeiras na estrada identificam tampas de saneamento levantadas*


----------



## miguel (31 Mai 2008 às 21:29)

Alguma actividade para o Norte mas que a esta hora está a terminar...amanha será um dia mais fraco e bom para um passeio   max: 23,5ºC
Agora:
18,3ºC
70%HR
1015,2hpa
0,0km/h

PS:vim da rua e uma nuvem muito escura largou meia duzia de pingas


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Mai 2008 às 21:56)

Boa noite.

O tempo por aqui foi só céu por vezes nublado com grandes abertas onde o sol mostrou um ar da sua graça

Já vi que para o interior norte houve festa

Temperatura máxima de hoje 31 de maio de 2008: 23.8ºC


----------



## Rog (31 Mai 2008 às 22:20)

Boa noite,
Por aqui dia de ceu geralmente nublado com algumas abertas
14,6ºC
85%HR
1023hpa

Hoje tive tempo de tirar umas duas fotos ao sol ao fim da tarde..


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mai 2008 às 22:29)

Que lindas fotos Rog!

Aqui estou com 14,8ºC
Humidade a 87%
Pressão a 1016 hPa...


----------



## Dan (31 Mai 2008 às 22:57)

Muito bonitas as fotos


----------



## Turista (31 Mai 2008 às 22:58)

Belos clicks Rog!  Parabéns!

E eis que já estamos no ultimo dia do mês de Maio.

Sigo com 17,1ºC / 75% de humidade / 1016 hPa.

Extremos de hoje:
Min - 19,4ºC
Máx - 15,2ºC

Cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## henriquesillva (31 Mai 2008 às 23:01)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min........................................12.5º
T máx.......................................20.3º

H min.........................................54%
H máx........................................86%

Pressão actual............................1015 hPa

Fotos 5 ***** * Rog*


----------



## jose leça (31 Mai 2008 às 23:19)

Boa noite

Extremos de hoje:

Tmax: 20,3ºC
Tmin:  12,7ºC

Sigo com 16,7ºC e 83%HR


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mai 2008 às 23:25)

Estou com 14,8ºC

O dia de hoje, em termos de trovoada, foi positivo... mais para as regiões Nortenhas


----------



## João Soares (1 Jun 2008 às 00:01)

Neste momento, registo *18.9ºC*
hum: *70%*
Pressao: *1016.3hPa*


----------



## Fil (1 Jun 2008 às 00:02)

Boa noite. Bela trovoada que se registou esta tarde por cá, uma pena ter sido durante o dia e não ter dado para umas fotos 

A máxima ainda chegou em minha casa até aos 18,6ºC, antes de se começarem a formas as nuvens que levaram à trovoada, tendo logo a temperatura descido rapidamente para a casa dos 11ºC/12ºC. A mínima foi de 10,7ºC. A precipitação total do dia foi de 4,5 mm.

Neste momento céu muito nublado com uma temperatura de 11,4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (1 Jun 2008 às 00:15)

O mês terminou com céu pouco nublado, e vento fraco de NO.
Às 23:59 estavam 14,4ºC
Hoje o dia, não me trouxe qualquer pingo de chuva.
Fiquei a 0,0mm.

A Tmin deste dia foi 12,0ºC.
A máxima foi mal medida.

Tenho de urgentemente ir em busca de um bom material para o abrigo. 
Estes dias em que o sol se pôe a ONO, dão cabo da minha cabeça em torno do abrigo.


Ah, *Rog*, a segunda foto está uma verdadeira obra de arte. Desde os raios do sol ao enquadramento deste com a vegetação e aos tons alaranjados... Muito boa mesmo!


----------



## Rog (1 Jun 2008 às 00:28)




----------



## *Marta* (1 Jun 2008 às 04:56)

Este 31 de Maio parece ter sido interessante nalgumas zonas do país... Eu saí da Guarda cerca das 19 horas, altura em que choviscava, e na A25 em direcção a Viseu apanhei uma grande descarga (pouco depois das placas de Celorico), ao ponto de andar na auto-estrada a 60 Km/h sem ver praticamente nada. Havia também alguns relâmpagos à mistura, ainda que mais afastados!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jun 2008 às 11:30)

Olá a todos.
Ontem estive novamente em Évora, onde o dia foi agradável e de céu geralmente pouco nublado ou limpo.
O vento foi-se intensificando ao longo da tarde, mas nada de significativo.
A temperatura era de *18,0 ºC*, registados no carro, pouco depois das 11:00h.
Já durante a tarde, o carro registava cerca de *21,5 ºC*, chegando a registar *23,0 ºC* em algumas localidades próximas.


----------

